# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ5 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## بنـــت الفلاسـي

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ

نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 



كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :




- يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة
بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع 

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد 

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 





وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع




وفقكن الله 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا وحده اتسوي توقيع فلاشي بسعر زين مب مبالغ فيه..

----------


## bellegirl

الغــــاليــــات الي تقدر توفر لي ستاندــــات ورق شرات المرايـــة للكيك تراسلني  :Smile:

----------


## أم (بنـــــــــاتي)

مرحبا تجورات 
بغيت علاقه الاسكارافات خذيتها قبل بس نسيت من عند اي تاجرة ّ!!!

----------


## Bint_Oboyh

ابا كلوتات سيلكون + كريم الكولاجين تنفيخ الشفايف

----------


## zezenya

منو من التاجرات عندها جلابيات للصغار؟

----------


## بنت الديـره

بنــــــــــــات بغيت كب كيك رائع ولذيذ مشكل من دون مناسبة والسعر حلوو ومناسب لانه ميزانيتي ماتسمح وايد

ممكن طرشولي رسايل خاصة وروابط من التاجرات نفسهم مااريد ارقام تلفونات من بنات خارج المنتدى بلييييييييييييز ضروووري

----------


## الجوريّه

هلاوغلا
بنات منو التاجرات تبيع أغراض تزيين الحلويات والكب كيك ؟
شفت مره هالموضوع ونسيت اسم التاجره كانت مسويه تصفيه على الأدوات اللي عندها مثل كريمة معصار بأنووواع والوااان مختلفه واشياء للتزيين 
دلوني  :Smile:

----------


## قلب عاشق

منو من التاجرات تبيع الكرستلات الملونة ؟؟ للعبي و الشيل

----------


## كوين فاشن

*منو التاجره اللي اتبيع (كريم الجسم من فري سكسي ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


في وحده مراستلني تبا منه ؟!!!!


يا كثرررررررررررررهن المغلطات 




اتووووقع التاجره وفاء زايد اتبيع منه ؟؟؟؟



اللي تعرف منو تبيع هالكريم اتخبرني عشان اطرش بيانات الحرمه حقهــآ..



وحبيت انووه الكررررررريم مب حقي .. !!


حق عضوه مطرش طلبيه بالغلط !!*

----------


## الظاهرية @

اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## عالية الغالية

> اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية


نفس الطلب  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيييييييييييت التاجرة الي اتبيييييييع الاساااور 

كانو بأشكال وانواع وكانت اتبيع بعاد عقد شووجي

----------


## أم شهد2010

عاجل جدا جدا
أبي سجادة ولبس الصلاة وشنطة القران اللي عندهاتراسلني عالخاص بالصور والألوان وبسعر مومبالغ فيه على جناح السرعة
أرجوكم

----------


## قطوه 565

بغيت هديه رجاليه ما تتعدى 500 يعني ما ابا مغلفه ابا هدايا وانا بروحي بغلفه 
وبعد حق حرمه مربيه يعني هديه لبنت وهديه لولد مثل اللعاب او ثياب....
اللعاب زوجيه رخيصه

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

*اللي عندهااا مكينة نافورة الجوكلت تراسلني بأسرع وقت*

----------


## سامرية الليل

ابا الاخت فواغي2 اللي تبيع السمن العربي تراسلني لو سمحتوا..

سمعت انه السمن اللي عندها وايد حلو.. وحابة اشوف موضوعها اذا فيه وحدة منكن تعرفه

ومشكورات مقدما

----------


## المحيربية

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربركاته**

**شخباركم خواتي يعلكم**بخير وسهالة إنشالله**

**خواتي طالبتنكم وبسرعة عااااجلة جدا جدا** ....**

**يغيت مساعدتكن**خواتي** ..* *
**اختي تبغا هدية**حق ربيعتها في المدرسة لأنها تعينت كمديرة مدرسة عندهن** ..**
**فقلنا مالنا إلا**خواتنا في سيدات الامارات مابيقصرن ... أبغا وحده تسويلي هدية راقية ومرتبة .. اختي**اقترحت مجموعة عطور راقية منوعة لكل شي يعني عطر عباية وعطر فراش مع عطورات عربية**وفرنسية مع دخون وعود ودهن عود وغيره ، يعني شرات المجموعة إلي تنهدى حق العروس**مجموعة عطور ودخون شي راقي وفخم بحدود 3000 درهم في مندوس راقي مع تغليف فخم وراقي**خلال 3 أيام تكون جاهزة يعني يوم الجمعة أبغا أستلمها من بوظبي**(* *ضروووووووووووري** )**فديتكن عشان الأحد بيكون دوام ربيعة اختي المديرة على**أساس بيسوولها حفلة وبيعطونها الهدية أبغاه إلي بتسويلي تكون من بوظبي عشان أقربلي**وما تتأخر علييه** .

**بليز**أتريا ردودكن ع الخاص خواتي لا هنتن فديت قلبكن** ...**

**ضرووووووووري ... في انتظاركن أنا واختي لا تتأخرون علينا في**الرد بليييييييز*

----------


## ام شوااخ

بغيييت وحده توفرلي اسكيني جينز سآيز " سمول " للي تقدر

----------


## عيناااوية

منو تقدر توفر لي علب بلاستيك للكب كيك الي تقدر تبعث لي ع الخاص بليز

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

التاجرات اللي يسوون أكلات من حلويات وكيك وفطاير من العين واذا من مكان ثاني وفي توصيل بعد يا ليت يراسلوني على الخاص ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## Šŏķŕāħ

مطلوب بجآمات .. ،

----------


## سيدرة

> اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية


 مى تو

----------


## بنوته89

الغاليات في وحدة من التاجرات عارضة ساعة حائط اريد الرابط ضروروي

----------


## جفن الغدير

شنط للسوع بس يشيل 100 ساعه

----------


## q_jl_j_c

> اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية


نفس الطلب ياليت للاهميه

----------


## eman987

مرحبا 
بغيت وحده توفرلي ساعه رجاليه نظيفه
واللي عندها ترسللي الصوره والسعر عالخاص

او

هديه رجاليه ما تتعدى 500

----------


## الغداره

بغيت تاجرة عدسات baby doll

وبغيت تاجرة شاي بايوجي لتنحيف 

يتواصلون ويايه ع الخاص ف اسرع وجه ^^

----------


## كشكش

بنات بغيت العقوووود حلوه و عملية مش حق أعراس حق البيت

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

السلام عليكم.....بغيت قمصان نوم ....ناعمه تنفع للحوامل

----------


## munamoor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

خواتيه شئ تاجرة معانا تبيع ينيفورمات للخدامات 

أسمها أمل العوضي او أمل عوض 

فالي تعرفها يا ليت تخبرنيه اباها ضروووري جدا جدا

----------


## ام شوااخ

السسلآم عليكم

منو تقدر توفرلي نظآرة " رآي بآن " ، ، !

----------


## أم مطر

خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 

لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 

والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 

مثل الصوره تقريبا 

وشكرا ^_^

----------


## محد شراتي كول

بنات ابي آالة تثبيت الكرستال او صمغ يلصق على البلاستيك او الحديد

اتمنى ادلوني على حد يبيعه تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أم البرا

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف منو تبيع علاقة الشنط ومنوتبيع رولزالشعر

----------


## ام المزيون

*هــــــــــــلا

بغيت شنط يـــد 
ماركه او مو ماركه ! عادي اي شي !!
اسعــــــــــار معقولــــــــــه بلــــــــــــيز*

----------


## بنوته89

منو تبيع ساعة الحائط اريد الرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بليز

----------


## الظاهرية @

اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## الهدى1

السلاااااااام عليكم خوااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي 

لو سمحتو بغيت بيجامات ستانات وحراير كتات وبرمودات يعني بس ساتان وإلا حراير قطن ما أبغي ولا سترتش

وبعد فيييه تاجرة كانت تبيع ابريق الشاي الغوري أحجام مختلفة هو يكون شفاف ومنقش واايد حلو ضرووووري بغييتة ويزاكن الله خييييييييير

وبعد جينزات تكون جياس 29 

اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية 


انتظر ردودكم الحلوة عالخاص خخخخخخخخ

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر تطلبلي من هالموقع والدفع سلم استلم ؟؟؟ 
اختي شرت هالمجله من المكتبه بس ما عادوو يبيعونهااا 

بغيته ضرووووري ...  :Frown:  

http://www.shojobeat.com/

----------


## قلب اسود

السلام عليكم 

ابا اسم العضوات اللي يبيعون نظارات ray ban ضروووووووووووووري ضرووووووووري

----------


## ام الوصايف

:Salam Allah: 
خواتي بغيت طقم من اطقم المكاتب الماركات او العادية منو من التاجرات تبعهم داخل الامارات؟

----------


## الهدى1

خواتي بغيت طقم من اطقم المكاتب الماركات او العادية منو من التاجرات تبعهم داخل الامارات؟

----------


## المزروعية

منو يقدر يوفر لي ذهب _إجااااااااار_ طاسة وحيول وكواشي وختم

----------


## مريوم الأموره

فديتكم بغيت استكرات جدران للكبار والصغار وتسلمون لي

----------


## al3yon121

*بغيت وحده اتسوي اكل فالعيييييين*

----------


## M!ss Cute

بلييييز ابا جلابيات دانتيل للنفاس الي عندها جاهز او تفصل واباه بسعر معقول وباسرع وقت

----------


## eman987

مرحبا بغيت وحده ممكن تسويلي/وتغلف هديه رجالية بمزانية صغيرة 400 درهم

----------


## بنت الظيت

> اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية


نفس الطلب بلييييييييييييز

----------


## BB.Bold

لو سمحتووو اباا حد يدليني ع حد يسووي فوط عليهــا آسماااء

انا اذكر كاانت التاجرة "صاحبة السيادة" تسوويه لكن ما حصلت الموضوع

----------


## سحابة الليل

اريدفساتين زفاف للبيع 

اتذكر كان في حد يبيع كله من برعع وباسعار كانت ممتازة 

ياليت تساعدوني

----------


## pnklips

*التاجره الي تبيع بدلة السونا لحرق السعرات الحراريه....ممكن تراسليني ضروري لأني ابى اشتري بدلة اذا متوفر عندج ...*

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*بنات السعوووووووووووووووووووديه لو سمحتن منو تقدر تيبلي ها الكريم ويا عطره يبيعنه عندكم طبعا من مكان مضمون اصلي مب اي شي* 

من منتجات pink sugar 



this is the body lotion



this is the perfume

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

[IMG][/IMG]

ابى حد يسويلي نفس هالجلابيه بالظبط

القطعه طبعا فيها وورد صغار , واو كازوهات وبلون التركواز والفوشي روعه تيي بهالطريقه راقيه ,,

وبليز بسعر حلو ,, بس اللي تقدر تقول , عسب ايمع المبلغ , وكم بيكلف هالموديل؟لانه بسيط

بس مب عارفه ع محل في راك يظبطه

ابى ظبط اللي عند اليد وكل شي

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مطلووب ازياء تراثيه (بوطيره-ميزع-بوقليم-صالحني) و زري بوتيله

ومنو تقدر توفر لي القطع التراثيه .. و وين احصل تفصيل زري بو تيله و تلي ؟؟

واللي عندها جاهز تراسلني 

*اللي توفر هالاشياء بلييييييييييييييز تراسلني عالخااااااااااااااااص* 

ظرووووووووووووري يا خواتي

----------


## البنفسج((1))

ادور على وحده كانت اتبيع قماطات 
Miracle Blanket
واظنتي تاجرة ماركة مسجلة بس رابطها ما يظهر لي اللي يظهر عندها اطرشه على الخاص بليز

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكم يا الغاليات 

منو عندها فكرة وين ينباع طقم الصلاة صلاتى حياتى >>>> مال شركة طيور الجنة >>>>> أكيد بتعرفونها 

أو اللي تبيعها بالمنتدى بسعر معقووول

مقاس سنتين أو سنتين ونص

فى انتظاركم علي الخاص*

----------


## الظاهرية @

*خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية*

----------


## قلم ملون

مين التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الذكر مال الرقية الشرعية الي يوضع على ثلاجة الماء

----------


## snow_day

بغيت اعرف منو من التاجرات تبيع سلال القهوة والشاي؟
وفيه تاجرة تبيع مكنسة كهربائية صغيرة ؟

----------


## بنت زعل

مرحبا 
بغيت التاجره الي اتسوي توزيعات حق لبيبيات

----------


## BaBy Dl3

منو التاجره الي تبيع في برافانا شوب الي اعلى صفحة المنتدى

لأنه موقعها مايفتح 

ممكن رقمها الي ماخذ من عندها قبل او الي تعرفها 

بليييز بنات

----------


## ميعاد الحمادي

*خوااتي .. أنا عايبتني شنطة بروفشنال للمكياج..

بس ماعندي اشتراك و لا فيزا عسب اشتريها من الموقع على الانترنت لانها مش متوفرة بالامارات..

فاللي تعرف .. و لها خبره بهل المجال تتواصل معاي .. عسب اعطيها لنك الموقع و تاخذها لي..

و راح ارسل لها المبلغ و معاه العموله اللي تطلبها..

بلييييز بنات اباها بسرعه قبل لا اتخلص .. و مكياجي صاير لويه من كثرة و ابا ارتبه من اول وييديد,,,



وهذا شكل الشنطة..*

----------


## همس المشاعر 2007

مرحبا خواتي
اريد وحدة تصمم لي شهادات تقدير للطلاب والمعلمات
بس تكون الشهادات رائعة واريدها في موعد اقصاه السبت ان شاء الله
الي تقدر ياريت تراسلني عالخاص واريد اشوف نماذج من شغلها وان شاء الله ما نختلف عالسعر

ملاحظة: ما اريد شهادات جاهزة من النت

----------


## مها الصغيرة

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الغاليات منو تعرف حد من التاجرات تبيع الة عين الجمل 
ويزاكم الله خير مقدما

----------


## الظاهرية @

خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## H E A R T

هلا بناات .. ابغي بنوته حلوه من البنوتات اللي يسوون عزايم و بوفيات .. في حد هنيه فالمنتدى ؟

انا في بوظبي

----------


## مشفي جروحي

اريد زيت العشبه الهندي

منوووووو بتوفره لــي ..؟؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد84

بنات أريد علب كيك! اللي ممكن توفرلي ياليت تراسلني.

----------


## بنت زعل

ادور التاجره الي تبيع سوع ماركه من برع
و سوع من حطام سفينه التاتنك

----------


## The Dream

ابي المفرش الاحمر اللي علييييييه كلااااااام .. واحيانا يكووون الكلاام بالأبيض وهوو احممر
اللي عندها اطرش لي الصووورة بسرررعه

----------


## مشفي جروحي

اريد عطوراااااات فرنسيه بأسعار معقوله  :Smile:

----------


## مشفي جروحي

اخواااااتي ابي فزعتكم ...

اللي تقدر توفرلي زيت العشبه الهندي سااااعدووني الله يرضى عليكم ..

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي اطقم للصلاة يعني اللباااس والسجاده بليز بسعر *منااااااسب ومعقوول*

----------


## قلب اسود

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات اباااااااا نظارة ري بان النحاسيه بليييييييييييييييز للعضوه اللي اتاجر بهالنوعيه ترسلي ايميل 

اترياكن

----------


## وردة 2009

في عضوة كانت تبيع عصير فيمتو القديم ونسيت هالعضوة
ف الي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني

----------


## غزالةبغداد

السلام عليكم خواتي 
مطلوب توزيعات عرس اريدها لعرسي تاريخ 23-4 ,, بس تكون بإسعار مناسبة لان ميزانيتي محدوده 
ياليت اللي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص عشان اعطيها العدد وباقي التفاصيل 
وشاكرة لكم ^^

----------


## أم مطر

> خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 
> 
> لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 
> 
> والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 
> 
> مثل الصوره تقريبا 
> 
> وشكرا ^_^


ضروري بنات .. جزاكم الله خير

----------


## بنت الغربيه

منوو تقدر اتوفر لي شغااب كرستااال اسود وسلفرر من الكباار حقت الاعراااس بليييييييز ترااسلني ع الخااص بغيتهن ع الاسبوع اليااااااااي وتصور لي بلييز واباا انعال الهن سيرر سوود مقااس 40 ويكونن عشره سانتي

----------


## d_khoonmeera

السلام عليكم يا الغاليات 

منو عندها فكرة وين ينباع طقم الصلاة صلاتى حياتى >>>> مال شركة طيور الجنة >>>>> أكيد بتعرفونها 

أو اللي تبيعها بالمنتدى بسعر معقووول

مقاس سنتين أو سنتين ونص

فى انتظاركم علي الخاص

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مرحبا خواتي

انا ابا من هالاساور وبأشكال مختلفة 

اباها بسعر الجملة ((لأني باخذ كمية))



وألي عندها تراساني ع الخاص

=))

----------


## reem dubai

السلام عليكم 
بنات بغيت شنطة حق المكياج الحجم الكبير للماكيرات 
عندى مكياج مب عارفه انقله 
ممكن اساعدوووووووونى بليزززززززززز

----------


## سينيوريتا ~

مرحبا تاجرات التوزيعات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منوه تقدر اتوفر لي علب الشفافه اريدهن للهدايا .............

بيكون فكره حلوه اني احط الهديه وطرش العلبه

فاللي تقدر اتساعدني الها الف شكر والسموحه منكن خواتي

----------


## حــــلاوه

بنات ابا اجار همبا ولا مشكل .... الخ 

بس اباه يكون مجرب ولذيذ 

وشي توصيل لراس الخيمة

----------


## أم أحمد84

حبيباتي بغيت علب كيك، العلب اللي تكون مصنوعه من ورق مقوى. اللي ممكن توفرلي تراسلني لو سمحتو

----------


## الظاهرية @

خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## أم زيودي

بغيت وحده توفرلي حليب وبول النووووووووووووق

للتداوي به

----------


## ميمي 111

أشتريت آجار من زمان وماذكر من عند منوه ؟؟منو تبيع آجار همبا وبصل وليمون ومشكل ؟؟؟بليز ضروري

----------


## دلوعه الموت

> السلام عليكم يا الغاليات 
> 
> منو عندها فكرة وين ينباع طقم الصلاة صلاتى حياتى >>>> مال شركة طيور الجنة >>>>> أكيد بتعرفونها 
> 
> أو اللي تبيعها بالمنتدى بسعر معقووول
> 
> مقاس سنتين أو سنتين ونص
> 
> فى انتظاركم علي الخاص


نفس الطلب

----------


## الغلا_كله

هـــلا صبــــااايــــااااا ,,,

بغيت مساعدتكن في شي ..
بغيت جلابية نانسي المصرية اللي فيها فتحة من الصوبين ..
ف اغنية (أه ونص)
اعرف يبيعوهن في المعارض بس بندوه المعرض اللي هني في بوظبي ..
لو حد يبيعهن ولا يعرف حد 
دلووونـــي .. اباه حق ملجة لانه الليلة بتكون مصرية ..

----------


## نجمة الحب

من تقدر توفرلي العطور الملبسه والكريمات الي في علب زجاج مربعه بروايح مختلفه وعلاقه الشغابات وجلابيات دانتيل منوعه بسعر معقووول

----------


## نجمة الحب

> مرحبا خواتي
> 
> انا ابا من هالاساور وبأشكال مختلفة 
> 
> اباها بسعر الجملة ((لأني باخذ كمية))
> 
> 
> 
> وألي عندها تراساني ع الخاص
> ...


انا بعد ابى منهن بسعر الجمله الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص وبسرعه

----------


## بأول السلم

بنااااات بليييييز ضروري ابي وحدة اتييب لي كراتين الكيك اللي تنباع بسوق الجملة فدبي انا من بوظبي بلييييز اب يالحجم الكبير والحجم المتوسط وابي قواعد الكيك الدائرية والمربعة بلييييز تاخذ عمولة بالمعقول المحل اسمه فالكون مكة او صقر مكة حذال محي الدين البستكي بكون لها شاااكرة اللي تقدر توفره لي

----------


## نجمة الحب

> اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية


انا بعد ابغى منه

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت زيت عشبه الخزامه للشعر

----------


## أم أحمد84

> بنااااات بليييييز ضروري ابي وحدة اتييب لي كراتين الكيك اللي تنباع بسوق الجملة فدبي انا من بوظبي بلييييز اب يالحجم الكبير والحجم المتوسط وابي قواعد الكيك الدائرية والمربعة بلييييز تاخذ عمولة بالمعقول المحل اسمه فالكون مكة او صقر مكة حذال محي الدين البستكي بكون لها شاااكرة اللي تقدر توفره لي


نفس الطلب

----------


## الظاهرية @

*خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية*

----------


## bellegirl

* أبغى توقيـع غاوي غاوي*

----------


## نور زوجها

*خواتي الغاليات.. 

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر ادوات للاعمال اليدوية... مثل الأزار... شرايط... ورود... صمغ للأعمال اليدوية... مقصات... قواطع للاقمشة وبالأخص قماش الجوخ.. خيوط متنوعة.... وهالسوالف..

وبكون شاكرة لكن.. 

دعواتكن*

----------


## أم شهد2010

> ابي اطقم للصلاة يعني اللباااس والسجاده بليز بسعر *منااااااسب ومعقوول*

----------


## Maryam22

يا جماااعة بلييييز ساعدوني

منو العضوة راعية هالفستان

اباااه ضروووري وايد عايبني ومب عارفه منو صاحبة الموضوع

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## المزروعية

منو تقدر توفر لي الكوروسيه الي ينحت الجسم الي ينلبس تحت الملابس

----------


## فوآغي

ابا شرات هالنظاره

جفنشي فضيه

----------


## &..كتكوته..&

مرحباا ^^


أبا بخاخ السيقان سالي هانسن

----------


## فوآغي

ابا وحده تشتريلي من النت بعمووله رخيصـــه

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر توفرلي ساعة لامبرجيني المثلثه بسعر حلو بس تكون اصليه مابغي تقليد

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر تطلبلي من النت بس بسعر معقول

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

مرحبا
ابى استكارات للجدران ؟؟
ياليت اتواصلن معاي بخصوص اللي عندها هالطلب

----------


## $مزون$

بغيت حد يوفرلي هالمنتج من هالموقع ..؟؟ 
ويا عمولة ما اتزيد عن 50 درهم ؟؟؟

http://www.edenallure.com/argan-oil/papaya-face-masque

----------


## عروس~ظبيـانيه

بليز بنات من يومين قريت موضوع عن الدش المضيئ والتاجره
تبيع الدش بـ 50 درهم !!

مسويه عرض
ضاع الرابط علي
بليززززززززززز ساعدوووووووووني ابيييييييييييييه  :Frown:

----------


## deamn2005

اريد حد يطلبلي من امريكا بس ماتاخذ عمولة وايد فيه وحدة تاخذ 50 درهم على كامل الطلبية

----------


## دلع القمر

ابا التاجره اللي تبيع مناكير make up for life

----------


## روّمـِ√ـِآإ

ابى التاجره اللي تبيع المخاد الطقم 

كل مخده عليها كلام تكلمة للمخده الثانيه

----------


## احتاجك..

> بليز بنات من يومين قريت موضوع عن الدش المضيئ والتاجره
> تبيع الدش بـ 50 درهم !!
> 
> مسويه عرض
> ضاع الرابط علي
> بليززززززززززز ساعدوووووووووني ابيييييييييييييه


انا بعد أبا

----------


## كعبية22

اريد التاجرة اللي تطلب لانجري من موقع اجنبية
بسرعة بلييييييييييز

----------


## الظاهرية @

خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي ساعة لامبرجيني المثلثه الاصليه


بسعر حلو

الي تقدر تساعدني بليييييييز

----------


## elgala

السلام عليكم 
في تاجره فالمنتدي متوفر عندها قلادات فكتوريه ( اطقم قلاده مع الخاتم والشغاب)
وضيعت الرابط ... ياليت الي تعرفها اطرشلي رابطها وبكون ممنونه لها واااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابا بلاك بيري بدون كاميرا

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى توقيع غاوي 
وابي تطرشلي عينه من توقيعاتها

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ابغي ..شي اقدر ارتب فيه الاحزمه (الحزام)
عندي عدد كبير

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ابغي كفرات بلاك بيري 9700
البولد اليديد

----------


## مها الصغيرة

الغاليات بغيت اله عين الجمل والبيتي فور الاثنين في واحد
يعني اله عين الجمل هي نفسها فيها للبيتي فور
اللي تعرف حد يقدر يوفرها لي ياليت ترد علي ولها خالص الشكر وعميق الدعاء. 
وربي يوفق الجميع
ومشكورررين مقدما الغاليات

----------


## مها الصغيرة

> خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية


انا بعد اريده لو سمحتوا

----------


## sosty

في اخت هني بالمنتدى 
تبيع تيشرتات سوبر مان بكل الالوان
وضاع موضوعها ياليت اللي تعرفها تراسلني
او اذا هي شافت مشاركتي تراسني ضرووووووووووري

----------


## moza1985

السلام عليكم 
بغيب اعرف منو من التاجرات يسون خواتم ذهب باسماء
وشكراا

----------


## الحنين2424

مرحبا خواتي..

منو عندها بجايم حراير حلوة

----------


## المحيربية

*السلام عليكم ،،،*
*خواتي الغاليات ،،،*
*ريبعتي مربية ويابت بنوته ... وطرشتلي صورة بنوتته وأنا أبغى أسويلها بطاقة كرت تهنئة بالمولودة الجديدة ( موزة ) عندي لها ثلاث صور أبغا وحده بروفيشنال في الفوتوشوب وتسويلي إياها وتدمج الصور الثلاثة في بطاقة وحده وتسويلها حركات مال الفوتوشوب .. وأبغا تخلص ضروري اليوم بليييييييييز خواتي إلي تعرف تساعدني .. وأكون لها شاااااكرة .. أترياكن على الخااااااااااص*

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

بغيت استكرات حنه بسعر الجمله لاني باخذ كميه

----------


## بنت الجوووود

الي عندها قمصان نوم ولانجري وألعاب زوجيه

بلييز اطرشلي على الخاص مع الاسعاار لو سمحتوو ^^

----------


## أم راشــــــد

خواتي منوه تقدر اتوفرلي اغراض من محل LUSH
الي فـ الستــــــي ؟

----------


## ظبيانية عسوله

بنااااااات بليييز اللي تقدر توفرلي ساعة لمبرجيني الرجالية المثلثه الحمرا .. بنص سعر السوق

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلاااااااام عليكم

خواتي بغيت عباة اعراس جاهزة مب ملبووسة و بسعر حلو ^______^

فانتظاركم عالخاص

----------


## ريما 17

خواتي انا ادور شي علشان يرتب الاكسسوارات اللي عندي السده متروسة اكسسوارات و ابا اعلقعن على شي

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي اطقم للصلاة يعني اللباااس والسجاده بليز بسعر منااااااسب ومعقوول

----------


## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

التاجرة اللي تبيع خلطة المناليات يا ليت تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## شمخاويه

ابا غطا الكوااااااااااايه 



ياليت اللي تعرف منو اللي تبيعه تخبرني عالخااااااااااااااااااااااص

----------


## **فوفو**

منو من التاجرات عندها فساتين للبيع او التاجير بس المهم تكون من دبي واقدر امرها اشوف الفساتين ..

اريد القياسات سمول وميديم واكس لارج اذا ممكن ... :Smile:

----------


## احتاجك..

خواتيه ابا عبي سادة بس بقصات حلوة 

اللي عندها من التاجرات تطرشلي الرابط^^

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

مطلوووووووووووب بلاك بيري

----------


## الظاهرية @

خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي تنكريات بالجمله واسعار حلوه يعني تاخذ عموله على الطلبيه لاني بطلب كميه وياليت قياسات كبيره

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي وحده تفصل جلابيات حلوه

وموديلات حلوه من عنده ومن عندي

ويكون القماش من عنده


ويكون السعر معقول

----------


## عواشى 2007

من تقدر توفرلي حبوب ريدايكتل لتنحيف ضروري واتكون من الامارات

----------


## أم أحمد84

حبايبي أبي علاقات ملابس بس اللي تكون مبطنه و ملبسة كمية كبيرة بسعر حلو

----------


## ميعاد الحمادي

*خواااتي منو من الحريم قالت لي ان الطلبية لو من امريكا ممكن اطرشهاا لي ..

لأن شنطة المكياج اللي بغيتها من امريييكااا..

بليييو خواتي عسب الشحن يطلع غالي عن طريق الموقع..؟؟؟*

----------


## أم مطر

ضروري بنات 




> خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 
> 
> لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 
> 
> والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 
> 
> مثل الصوره تقريبا 
> 
> وشكرا ^_^

----------


## mis-crochet

> بغيت استكرات حنه بسعر الجمله لاني باخذ كميه


انـــــا بعد ابـــــــــــــــا...

ياليت عالخــاص..

----------


## banota.a7

بغيت قمصان بيضاء فري سايز ..

ويكونن بسعر الجمله ..

وسعرهن مناسب  :Smile: 

للضرورهـ ـ هاليومينـ ـ ..

----------


## ساحرة العيون

ابا المشد الاندنوسي 
وابا شنطه مكياج حجم كبير اللي يكون لونه فضي

----------


## هاااااي

> ابا شرات هالنظاره
> 
> جفنشي فضيه


أنا بعد

----------


## الناعمة_999

Hi
plz ely 3endha 9war mkyag elmakera nadin e6rshly ...

----------


## آمال الغد

> ادور دخون وعود معطر لحرمة اسمها ام محمد من امارة الشارجة او ام القيوين دخونها باعوه لنا بالمدارس بس ايخبل ايتم باللثياب مدة طويلة وريحته روعة ...هي معروفه بالدخون اللي اتعرفها يا ليت اتخبرني يا جماعة الخير واتراسلني ع الخاص


أنا بعد أبي من دخونها

----------


## احتاجك..

> حبايبي أبي علاقات ملابس بس اللي تكون مبطنه و ملبسة كمية كبيرة بسعر حلو

----------


## أم راشــــــد

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتسير الستي و تاخذلي اغراض من محل LUSH ..
الدفع مقدم + العموله ....

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

كفرات بلاك بيري ياحلواااات
9700 بولد

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

كفرات بلاك بيري ياحلواااات
9700 بولد

----------


## الناعمة_999

بليز بنات الي عندها صور مكياج الماكيرة نادين اطرش لي ..

----------


## علايـــــه

*التاجرات اللي يسون توزيعات مواليد رااااقية وباسعار معقولة يتواصلن وياي عالخاص 
او يطرشن لي روابط مواضيعهن*

----------


## عواشى 2007

من تقدر توفر لي حبوب ريديكتل تتواصل معاي عالخاص

----------


## مشبك تركواز

بناااات بلييييز بلييييييييييز 
في مره دخلت وشفت وحده عارضه جلابيات حق الحريم الوالدات بالدانتيل شغلها وخامتهن حرير..
اللي تعرفها بليييز اطرج حقي اسم العضور او الرابط..

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

*بسألكن وين يبيعون استركآت حنآ على شكل ام خمآس وعبود زخوه وشعبية الكرتون
ابآهن ضرووري . .~*

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

خواتي ابا هالأستاااند ضرووووري 

ألي عندها تراسلني على الخااص 

بليييييييز انقذوووني عندي بازار يوم الأربعا

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

أيفون 3حي أس

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

بغيت بجايم قطنية تكون الخامة حلوة ومريحة وشورتات
وقمصان نوم 
باسعار معقوووولة 
ارجو من التاجرات اللي عندهم يراسلوني

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

ابغي استكرات الحنا باسعااار معقووولة
ابغي كمية

----------


## أم أحمد84

بنات اللي تقدر تطبعلي ستكرز، أبا الخلفية شفافه، قياس 5 سم مدور أو مربع أو بيضاوي. مع طباعة أسم باللون الاسود. شرات اللي يحطونهن على الحرارات و الدلال عن اتضيع.

----------


## فطيمة

محتاجه تشيرتات ساده مقاسات اطفال قطن بسعر مناسب

----------


## الظاهرية @

خواتي اريد جهاز القرأن الي يقرأ القرأن الكريم ويأدن وينوي بأسماء الله الحسنى ويقرأ الرقية الشرعية يركب الجهازعلى ثلاجة الماء المنزلية

----------


## كشكش

بنات أبي عقود خفيفه حق البيت الي عندها ويكون أسعر أقل عن 50 درهم و لا فيهن اللون يكون أحسن

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا تاجره تسويلي توقيع والصور فوق الثمان صور

----------


## برق لمع

ممكن الحصالة الذكية بسعر حلووو

----------


## طيرالأحزان

خواتي فديتكن


من تبيع ملابس رجاليه ماركه يعني قصد تيشيرتات وشورتات وكابات


وتوصيل يكون بسرعه


الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
بغيت راس المانيكان .. من غير الجسم .. 
ضرووووري .. 

بانتظاااركم

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بغيت بدلة الساونا الكاملة بس تكون رجالية 

وأبى مقاسات كبيييييييرة >>>> أكبر مقاسات موجودة عندكم 

وأكيد الاسعار معقولة 

أو اللى تعرف وين تنباع تخبرنى وجزاكم الله ألف خير 

أبى حبتين منها*

----------


## dr_soso

ابي شنطه مناسبات لون ابيض 
او اوف وايت 
او تدرجات الوردي
فيها فصوص رينبو عشان البسها بعرس مهم جدا

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي بناطيل جنز اشكال غريبه وحلو

وبناطيل استرتج

----------


## دهن_العود

منوه يقدر ايسويلي مثل هالتوقيع

للزوار من خارج المنتدى إرسال رسالة نصيه وفيها الاسم..العنوان..الطلب.على الرقم يمنع وضع الارقام على العام للتاجرات البرونزيات

----------


## دلع MS

خواتي بغيت وحده اتبيع ابواك (( محافظ )) رجاليه ^^

----------


## munamoor

بنوتات الاخت الي كانت تبيع طاولات اللاب توب النوعية الخشبية لاني اشتريت الالمنيوم و انكسر 

فأبغي الخشبية بليز 

الي تروم توفر لي اياه ومعاه يكون مروحة للتبريد 


""""""" ضروري جدا جدا جدا بليز تراسلني على الخاااااااااااص

----------


## banota.a7

الغاليات بغيت قمصان بيض بالجمله ..

للضرورهـ ـ بليييييييييييييييييز..

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا منتجات للتضييق صابونه و جي ما با تحاميل ايي شي ثاني غير التحاميل و اباها بسعر زيين مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## ام لسانين!!!

ابغي ملال السويت الصغيره بو غطى منو تقدر توفرها لي وباقل الاسعار ؟؟؟

----------


## ام رشوودي

مطلوب لانجريهات وفساتين طويله مغرية 60 درهم واقل عالخاص

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

منو يبيع ماركة بن ناي في المنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

خواتي تاجرات الجلبيات الراقيه للاستقبال

بغيت منكم روابط مواضيعكم لعروس تبي تشتري شغلات راقيه لزهباتها اترياكم عالخاص خواتي

وان شاء الله اللي بتختاره من الصور راح ارسلها ااياه عالخاص بطلب^_^

----------


## Malgoofa

ابا ميني سندويش و فطاير حق المناسبات

----------


## Lipsy

قمصان نوم للمرابي .....للمستشفى

----------


## أم أحمد84

> بنات اللي تقدر تطبعلي ستكرز، أبا الخلفية شفافه، قياس 5 سم مدور أو مربع أو بيضاوي. مع طباعة أسم باللون الاسود. شرات اللي يحطونهن على الحرارات و الدلال عن اتضيع.

----------


## fifi_girl

منو منكن تقدر تسويلي محاشي ^_^

؟؟

----------


## أم مطر

> خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 
> 
> لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 
> 
> والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 
> 
> مثل الصوره تقريبا 
> 
> وشكرا ^_^

----------


## نور الشمس*

*
خواتي التاجرات بغيت لحاف السرير..واللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص..*

----------


## أم نهيـان

السلام عليكم..

خواتي بغيت طقم مدس للطفل + شنطة + تلبيسة مرضعة + حامل الطفل اللي شرات السرير بس إيي بدون قواعد ..

اللي تعرف حد يسوي و بسعر زين يليت ما تبخلون علي .. 

و الردود ع الخاص ما عليكم أمر ..

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

خواتي بغيت وحدة توفر هاي الشنطة  :Smile: 

خاااطري فيها ^^

----------


## صمتي عذاب

منو تقدر توفر لي وردة دامااااااااااس
ومشكوووووووورة مقدما

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكن خواتي 
منوتقدر توفرلي من الملابس الداخليه شورتات ....؟؟؟؟
الي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص خواتي وشكرا

----------


## ازهار الكرز

*السلام عليكم



اذكر في اخت كانت تبيع مفارش للشباري الوان واشكال رهيبه ولها عدة مواضيع

ممكن تعطوني لينكات للمفارش باسرع وقت .. لان بصراحه دار راسي وانا ادور 

لو سمحتو ويزااكم الله الف خير.*

----------


## ميعاد الحمادي

يزااكم الله خييير يا حلواااااااااااااات..

بلييييز ابا اطلب الشنطة من امريييكــا.. ..

صارلي 4 ايام الحيين..و مب قاادرة أطلب..

منوو ترووم تطلبها لي عن طريق الموقع.. لاني ماعرف لسوالف الفيزا كارد

وهذا لنك الشنطة اللي اباها..بليييز بأسرع وقت..

http://yazmo.com/proaluminummakeupcaseblackts-36.aspx

مااشي وقت و الله..
ابا ارتب اغراااضي بعدهم بأجياسهم.. و شنطتي الجديمة فل فل ..

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد ملابس بشاكير

----------


## هجير الشمس

صباح الخير عزيزاتي

طلبي انا غير

ما شفت تاجره اتجار فيه للحينه ودورت مواقع تبيعه لي ما حصلت

اللي تعرف تخبرني واللي عندها ياليت تراسلني

ابي لعب (دمى) مثل اللي بالصور








واللي عندها اشكال جريبه من هالصور مب مشكله بعد اباهم 
اطرش لي صورهم بالخاص

----------


## ميعاد الحمادي

*يزااكم الله خييير يا حلواااااااااااااات..

بلييييز ابا اطلب الشنطة من امريييكــا.. ..

صارلي 4 ايام الحيين..و مب قاادرة أطلب..

منوو ترووم تطلبها لي عن طريق الموقع.. لاني ماعرف لسوالف الفيزا كارد

وهذا لنك الشنطة اللي اباها..بليييز بأسرع وقت..

http://yazmo.com/proaluminummakeupcaseblackts-36.aspx

مااشي وقت و الله..
ابا ارتب اغراااضي بعدهم بأجياسهم.. و شنطتي الجديمة فل فل ..*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*بنات.. منو التاجرة اللي تبيع علاقات الشنط اللي تتعلق ع الطاولة؟*

----------


## الناعمة_999

*مرحبا ,, بليز منو تروم توفر لي شنط للبيبي .. 
وبسعر معقول ,, 

ابا شنط حلوة ,,و كبيرة شوي ,, 

*

----------


## المديه

نبات منو تقدر اتوفر لي كورسيه كامل من الصدر للريل 
ارجوكم ضروري

----------


## الناعمة_999

[=الناعمة_999;20349030]*مرحبا بنات ,, 


منو تعرف حنايه تييني لين البيت ,, الشامخه
واسعارها مناسبه .. وحناها حلو ,, ؟

اباها اليوم ضروري ,, 
إلي تعرف حد اطرش ليه رقم الحنايه عالخاص بليز .. 

والسموحه ..*

----------


## •° LV° •

*ابا العضوه اللي اتبيع الشنطه والسليبنق باق الارماني من برع ضرووري بنت وابا اعرف محلاات يبيعون طقم البيبي اشياء راقيه بدوون رسومات اطفال ضروري*

----------


## mnasi

منو تقدر توفر لي الليفه المغربيه وياا الدلكه

----------


## miss.3thba

خواتي بغيت اسم التاجرة إللي تبيع شراشف و كفرات مكتوب عليها أسماء

----------


## mnasi

> خواتي بغيت اسم التاجرة إللي تبيع شراشف و كفرات مكتوب عليها أسماء




ياارييت حد يخبرنااااا

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت هذى اللعبة وفي الامارات وبسعر معقول

----------


## جنون راك

مرحبا
بغيت اعرف منو الي تبيع خافي الستيان؟

----------


## حزازوه

مفارش عرايس للسرير ويكوووووووووووون حلوووووووووو ع الموضة

----------


## فطيمة

بغيت نعاك كرستال مقاس 39 او 40

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تعرف وين يبيعون

دميه الايمو

او تقدر توفرها لي 

تراسلني عل الخاص

----------


## أهلاويه

بليييييز طلب سريع ومستعجل


ابغي روابط لمواضيع فيها تجهيزات الولاده ... شي عضوات يفصلن كفرات وشنطه للبيبي ومدس وغيرها ...


ومشكوريييين مقدما

----------


## حلى الروح

هلا
انا شفت تاجره تبيع فير الشعر 
اسمه روتاتنج ايرون...........

ياريت الي تحصلها تخبرني و اذا هي شافت طلبي تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## بنت الجوووود

خــواتي منــو عندها من هالأسواره ؟؟ 

أو اذا اتعرفون حد يبيعها او مكاان بلييز خبرووني عنهاا ؟؟

http://www.alhnuf.com/up/pics-gif/up...ile=e6a2ea580d

----------


## أم الكندي

التااااجرة اللي تبيييييع غسوووووول المسك مع البخاااخ
تراسلني عالخاص للضرورة أنا طلبت منها

واللي تعرفها بلييييز تطرشلي رابط موضوعها لأني تعبت أدور

----------


## ميعاد الحمادي

منووو التاااجرة اللي اتبييع شدووهااات مكياج make up for life .. شي شدووهااات مخلصة عني 
و اباااا آآآخذ يداااااااااااد اللي تعرف اتسااعدني بلييييييييييز,,,

----------


## كيشونه

منو التاجره الي تبيع ستاند المكياج الطبقات

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

من يقدر يوفر لي هالدمية (( ألي هي يسمونها دمية التصوير )) يستخدمونها المصورين



ألي تقدر توفرها لي تراسلني ع الخاص 

وشكرا

----------


## umm mryooma

الغاليات أدور على المايونيز مال الشعر اللي بالروائح... وحدة من التاجرات اتبيعه بس للأسف ناسية منو....

----------


## أم فلان1

فديتكن منو تقدر اتوفرلي علب السويت ب احجاااام مختلفه,,,,اللي عندها تراسلني على الخااااص

----------


## أحلى ملك

> الغاليات أدور على المايونيز مال الشعر اللي بالروائح... وحدة من التاجرات اتبيعه بس للأسف ناسية منو....


نفس الطلب وهل ينفع استخدامه للأطفال عمر سنتين

----------


## برق لمع

بنات ابا تشيرتات للطلعات او بيجامات للاولاد عمر سنه او سنتين
بسعر ما يتجاوز 30 درهم تحمل شخصية توماس هاي صورة الشخصيه

----------


## بيت البسكويت

> بنات ابا تشيرتات للطلعات او بيجامات للاولاد عمر سنه او سنتين
> بسعر ما يتجاوز 30 درهم تحمل شخصية توماس هاي صورة الشخصيه


نفس الطلب

----------


## tamee222

منو التاجره اللي تبيع .. قطع وسراويل طقم ..

ممكن تراسلني عالخاص .. ظروري

----------


## احتاجك..

> بنات ابا تشيرتات للطلعات او بيجامات للاولاد عمر سنه او سنتين
> بسعر ما يتجاوز 30 درهم تحمل شخصية توماس هاي صورة الشخصيه

----------


## أم ود!د

بغيت مشد اندونيسي بسعر حلووووووووو

----------


## يتيمة 555

خواتي منو تقدر اتوفر لي من هاي الماركه ابا منها كميه كبييييييييييره بس بسعر حلو او اذا اتعرفون مكان يبيعه اتخبريني .........

----------


## بنت الامارات1

خواتي منو اللي تبيع مكينه الخياطه الصغيره اللي تنفع تشلينها اي مكان

----------


## بائعة الزهور

ادور كاميرات مراقبة

----------


## miss pure

خواتي ،،

ابا رقم اتصالات ثلاثي واصل 
يديد مب مستعمل ،، 

وايكون ثلاثي مرتب 

لا يزيد سعره عن 400 درهم 

في اسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## miss pure

خواتي ،،

ابا رقم اتصالات ثلاثي واصل 
يديد مب مستعمل ،، 

وايكون ثلاثي مرتب 

لا يزيد سعره عن 400 درهم 

الرجاء مراسلتي على الخاص 
في اسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## *بنت العزبة*

هلا 
بغيت شنطه حج الاب توب افتريت ف الموقع ولا لقيت ..ضروري لاني طالبه جامعيه واتعب اشل الاب ثجيل
وابي شنطه حج ادوات تخصص الجرافيك التصميم...عسب احط الكرسات والاوان وجي 

اتمني الرد ضروري جداااا

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا هدايا رجاليه و باسعار معقوله كل وحده اطرش لي الي عندها مع الاسعار و برد على الي مطرشه البيانات كامله مش ناقصه..

----------


## دلع عسوله

ابغي سلة عطور او صينيه. اي شيء غير الصناديق بس يكون مرتب وشكله حلووو
مابا غراش عطر عندي انا 
بس شيء احط العطور فيه عشان الضيووف
اللي تقدر توفرلي بسعر معقول تراسلني عالخاص
وياااالييت مع صور لان عندي مناسبه وماشي وقت

----------


## اقدار

بنات لو سمحتوا 
بغيت شيل البيت الماركات
بليز الى تبيعهم تراسلنى على الخاص
وموفقين يارب

----------


## Banoota_AD

بنااااااات بليز الي تعرف اي عضوه تبيع منتجات مغربيه *الي حق الحمام المغربي* تراسلني عالخاااااااااص بليز

----------


## حور 86

بنات ابا اعرف منو توصلي اي شي ( مثلا باقة ورد ) من داخل الدوله اوخارجها

----------


## أم فلان1

بنات ابا بجايم صيفيه للبنات والاولاد عمر 1 و 2

----------


## يتيمة 555

> خواتي منو تقدر اتوفر لي من هاي الماركه ابا منها كميه كبييييييييييره بس بسعر حلو او اذا اتعرفون مكان يبيعه اتخبريني .........

----------


## the_queen323

بنااااااات بليز الي تعرف اي عضوه تبيع منتجات مغربيه *الي حق الحمام المغربي* تراسلني عالخاااااااااص بليز
وبسعر مناسب

----------


## أم البنوته

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا بغيت أشتري عسل بشمعه اللي يبيعونه في طاسه معدنيه ومن فوق شفافه دائريه

----------


## ميميتو 22

السلام عليكم ,.

منو تقدر توفرلي زيت الجرجير الأصلي ؟

بلييييييييييز اللي تقدر تطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## أم أحمد84

بغيت اطقم استكانات شاي و قهوة اللي يكون مكتوب عليها أسم العايلة

----------


## غلاآآ_آل~м

ابا من مسك الطهارة

----------


## بأول السلم

*هلا فيكن خواتي
منو تقدر توفرلي غرش العطور الكريستال ويا صناديقها وأبيها بسعر الجملة لأني أبي كمية يعني لو الحبة بخمس أو بعشر وتاخذ عمولة أبي مثل هالصورة يعني مسطحة من جدام عسب أكتب اي شي جدام وياليت تكون سعتها ربع توولة أو نص تولة ومشششكوووراات 


*

----------


## سيدة الوروود

بغيت وحده تطلب لي من موقع وبعموله 50 درهم

لان اللي كانت تطلب لي حاليا ما تقدر تطلب من الموقع.. وفديتها كانت تاخذ عموله 50 درهم

وشكرا

----------


## أم امون

خواتي منو تبيع مدس البيبي بس الخامه تكون ماركه

----------


## أم سعود..

السلام عليكم 

أدور المشد الاندونيسي ومشد البرازيلي

أذكر وحده من التاجرات عرضته بس ما أذكر امنو هي

----------


## أحلى ملك

أبيب هذا وواحدة تكون من الشارجة او منطقة قريبة بعجمان 
أبى امر اخده عنها مش عن طريق الشحن 

سعره 29 درهم 

رشاش لإزالة التشابك في الشعر للأطفال 

200 مل

----------


## *بنت العزبة*

مرحباا ابا قبضات حج الشعر قياس وسط..واسعارهم معقوله

----------


## يتيمة 555

> خواتي منو تقدر اتوفر لي من هاي الماركه ابا منها كميه كبييييييييييره بس بسعر حلو او اذا اتعرفون مكان يبيعه اتخبريني .........

----------


## ونه ألم

*السلام عليكم


شحالكن خواتي

ابي كفرات الآي فون ويا الحمايه للشاشه
وبسعار معقوله


٨_٨
*

----------


## عيناااوية

بغيت قطاعات الكوكيز اشكال وقطاعات البيتي فور ابا ااحشي البسكوت بالجام ويكون في النص فراغ الي عنها تخبرني^^

----------


## الزبونة

مرحبا خواتي
كنت حاطه موضوع مرتب بالصور تعبت عليه الله يهديهم حذفولياه >< المهم انا حابه اطلب من موقع اجنبي توزيعات لحفلة التخرج اللي تقدر تطلبلي ويكون لها نسبه طبعا هذا عنوان الموقع 

http://www.hotref.com/Hats-off-to-Yo...ns-p-7285.html

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ابا العضوه اللي اتبيع الشنطه والسليبنق باق الارماني من برع ضرووري بنت وابا اعرف محلاات يبيعون طقم البيبي اشياء راقيه بدوون رسومات اطفال ضروري

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

http://up4.m5zn.com/9bjndthcm6y53q1w.../3embwvn9r.jpg

ابغي مثل هالتوقيع لكافة منتجاتي

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

التاجرات اللي يسون توزيعات مواليد رااااقية وباسعار معقولة يتواصلن وياي عالخاص 
او يطرشن لي روابط مواضيعهن

----------


## نفحة عطر22

السلام عليكم

ابي نظارة Ray Ban
ابي الذهبيه الحجم الصغير 

 :Smile:

----------


## فاطمة الدبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



انا ادور بجايم للنوم بس يكون سايزهن كبير يعني 4 اكس لاج ومافوق
برمودات وهالسوالف بس المشكله السايز اباه كبير+سليبرز
والسعر عزيزاتي يكون مناسب 
الي عندها تراسلني

الي عندها اترسلني

----------


## أنثى / ..

مطلوب بلاك بيري بولد اليديد 9700 
بسعر ارخص من السوق 
يديد ..

----------


## أم فلان1

فديتتكن ابا التاجره اللي اتبيع منظم الشامبو والبلسم والصابون.....

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مرحبا خواتي

ابا هالحديد (أو بلاستيكة )ألي تقدر توفرها وبسعر مناسب لأني ابا كمبة تراسلني ع الخاص 



وابا من هالاساور البلاستيك (( ابا كمية )) وبألوان متعددة إن وجد"



ولكم جزيل الشكر =)

----------


## Om Nour

> أبيب هذا وواحدة تكون من الشارجة او منطقة قريبة بعجمان 
> أبى امر اخده عنها مش عن طريق الشحن 
> 
> سعره 29 درهم 
> 
> رشاش لإزالة التشابك في الشعر للأطفال 
> 
> 200 مل


وانا بعد ابا نفسه بس في ابوظبي اذا ممكن

----------


## ام نزوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بنات ابي مساااااعده.. بلييييييييييييز انا بتزوج جريب .. 
ابي مقترحااااتكم بخصوص :
صابووون او كريمات تبييض .. (( الوجه والجسم والاماكن الحساااااااااسه )) 
لان ويهي واااايد تعبان من الشغل والدراسه ..وطبعا الجسم حدث ولا حرج من الاهمال 
كنت اتعامل مع وحده من المنتدى بس للاسف مختفيه ما ردت على ايميلاتي ..
فممكن اللي عندهااا صابون او كريمات تبييض وباسعار معقوله ,, تتواصل معاي على الخاص ..
وياريت لو تطرشلي تجارب بنات ..

مشكورين ويعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## أم.حسين

[SIZE="4"]
اريد طلب بضاعة معينة من الامارات و من البحرين 
اي اخت مستعدة في مساعدتي في توفير طلبي مراسلتي على الايميل للتفاهم على التفاصيل

و شكرا

يمنع وضع الايميلات على العام

----------


## ..أم سلامي..

اريد رابط ((3tab))
بس نسيت كيف تنكتب 
هي مالت الدلال

----------


## ملااك الكوون

بنات ابى المشد الاندونسي بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## أحلى ملك

أبى هذا السبراي 

وواحدة تكون من الشارجة او منطقة قريبة بعجمان 

أبى أمر أخده عنها مش عن طريق الشحن 

أو اللى شافته يبناع في مكان تخبرنى ضرورررررررررررررررى

سعره 29 درهم 

هو من شركة أيفون 



رشاش لإزالة التشابك في الشعر للأطفال 

200 مل

----------


## اسكندرانيه82

عايزه ماكينة المانيكير وسعرها كبيره او صغيره

----------


## علوه

ابي مكياااااج شارميل من الكويت اي وحده تقدر توفر لي المكياج الكويتي بكون شاكره لها

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفريلي نفس هالجاكيت .. وبسعر اقل من 150 

نفس الطول والشكل .. ويكون خفيف .. ؟؟ واذا شي الوان ..

ويكون التوصي كامل سلم استلم .. 




واقي شمس من ماركة شيسيدوو ؟؟؟ 



ولوحة للملاحظات نفس هاي تكون اقل من 100 ؟؟

----------


## عاشقة النبي

بغيت أقولكن اللي تقدر توفرلي شاحن موبايل يعمل بالبطارية تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مرحبا بغيت ملكاان اي وحده توفره تراسلني 

ولو اي عضوه تعرف حد يبيع ولا تاجره توفر الملكان راسلووووني بلييييييييييز

----------


## يتيمة 555

> خواتي منو تقدر اتوفر لي من هاي الماركه ابا منها كميه كبييييييييييره بس بسعر حلو او اذا اتعرفون مكان يبيعه اتخبريني .........

----------


## فتاة حالمة

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حد يوفر لي شال فرو لونه اسود؟

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

مرة شفت الحدايد (علاقات) للكوي
بس مادري وين الموضوع أو التاجرة اللي توفرهم 
اللي تعرفهم تراسلني بليييز

----------


## (ام سعيد)

مرحبا الغاليات 
منو من التاجرات تقدر 
توفر لي ملابس اطفال 
( ملابس ولاديه )
راقيه وحلوه وخامتها 
حلوه ابغي سايز نيوبورن 
وسنه ونص اللي تقدر توفر لي 
يا ليت اتراسلني على الخاص
ويعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## tmyz

منو التاجرات الي يوصلون البضاعه للبيت و عقب نحن نختار الي نباه == الي تعرف تخبرني بارك الله فيكم

----------


## صيد الخاطر

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بنات منو تبيع غرشة عسل البلاد الاصلي الاصلي بليييز للامانه الاصلي

وبسعر معقول الللي تبيع تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## العروس راك

بغيت ملاعق وشوك وصحون كبيرة وصغيرة وبأسعار حلوة 
اللي عندها تراسلني 
ضروووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي وحده تفصل جلااااااااااااابيات


مابغي شي جاهز ابغي تفصيل

----------


## قطوة العين

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع الاكمام اللي تنلبس تحت العباة ^_^

----------


## ام_دانة

محتاجة كريمات وصوابين تبييض فعالة للبشرة والجسم لكن بشرط ما يكون لها أي آثار جانبية وتكون بأسعار معقولة أو الي تسوي خلطات تفتيح للبشرة ياليت تخبرني

للضرورة بليييييز

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلامـ عليكن ورحمة الله 


حبيباتي التاجرااات 

بغيت الشمع أو الحلاوة مال جهاز الواكس 

انا قبل شريته من الصينيي بس الحين ما عندي فرصة أو مجال ارووح الصيني 

فــ يزاها الله الف خيير اللي بتيزييني وبتوفر لي الشمع أو الحلاوة 

ربي يوفق الجميع ان شااء الله

----------


## استندرا

لو سمحتووو ابغي التاجرة اللي تبيع ملابس للاطفال وببيجامات من امريكا~ْ
اختي اذتني تبغي تاخذ حق عيالها ~والسموحـــة ~ْ}

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم

بنات بغييت توزيعات حق الحريم كبار مناسبة بنتي بتكمل السنة بس السعر الحلو حق 30 شخص 

ممكن صور؟ 
والسعر؟

وابغي حد يوفرلي 3 هدااية بس السعر الحلو الهداية حق المسابقات الحريم الكبار او اعطوني افكار الهداية حق الحريم
على الخاااااااااااااص والسموحة

----------


## الجوهرة المصونة

*اريد اشتري اغراض من النت من موقع ebay 
ممكن حد يساعدني*

----------


## ام عبدالله...

ابا نظارات شمسيه رجالية راااقيه اسعارها حلوة

----------


## PINK ! HEART

اخواتي بليييز اباا نظارة ريبان الرجاليه العاكس قياس 62 وهاذي الصوره

----------


## الزبونة

خواتي غيرت رايي مابي اطلب توزيعات من برع السالفه طويله وتكلف اكثر سو اللي تسوي توزيعات حفلة التخرج ياليت تطرشلي شغلها ع الخاص وتسلمون ^^

----------


## the_queen323

بنات أبى حد يوفرلي كفرات السراير لشخص واحد حق الاولاد

----------


## مليت عاد

بنات




أبغــــــــــي تاجرة تسوي عصااايـــــــــــر حلوة و راقيـــــــــــة تنفــــع للملجـــــــــــــة للرياييـــــــــــــل

----------


## لمسات هادئه

مرحب الغاليين شحالكم 



فديتكم ابا وحده من تاجرات توفر لي لااب توب سعره يكون طيب يعني مابين 1500 دررررررهم لا غير فديتكم .. والله احتااااااجه..  :Frown: 


ومشكورات فديتكمـ

----------


## كوين فاشن

*


عندي طلبين 



1. ابا نفس هالدمــــى ...



2. ونفس هالبووووت بالضبببببببببببببببببببببط

*

----------


## النرجس

منوا تبيع

----------


## جنون راك

بغيت وحده تقدر توفر لي غرش للعطر البخاخ بسعه 50 مل
لو وحده من تاجرات العطور يعني وابا 5 غرش عطور بس

----------


## بـحـور

*ابي حشوة كفر قياس 180 في 220 ضرووووووووووووري مع السعر ربي يبارك فيكم*

----------


## أم أحمد84

بنات مين تقدر توفرلي مجموعة من قوالب الكيك بأشكال مختلفة و حلوة بأحجام كبيرة و مابغي سيليكون. شكرا

----------


## ex 35

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.
أخواتي الاعزاء ياريت لو أحد فيكم يدلني أو يساعدني على أخت عزيزة علينا كانت تعرض مونتجاتها عبر المنتدى وهي عبارة عن بعض من الحلويات والشوكولاته النادرة التي لا تباع حاليا ًً في الامارات والاخت العزيزة عندها خدمة توصيل الى المنازل ايضا ًً 
فأرجوا منكم أنكم تساعدوني على العثور على صفتحها بموقع المنتدى لكي أتمكن من طلب بعض من منتجاتها 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## أحلى ملك

أبى هذا السبراي 

وواحدة تكون من الشارجة او منطقة قريبة بعجمان 

أبى أمر أخده عنها مش عن طريق الشحن 

أو اللى شافته يبناع في مكان تخبرنى ضرورررررررررررررررى

سعره 29 درهم 

هو من شركة أيفون 



رشاش لإزالة التشابك في الشعر للأطفال 

200 مل

----------


## PINK ! HEART

اخواتي ابا اطلب من موقع nordstrom الامريكي منو توفرلي الاغراض مع ارضاء كلا الطرفين ..

----------


## PINK ! HEART

من توفرلي هالبوت اي لون منهن 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3039036?...&tname=product

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3039036?...&tname=product

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3039036?...&tname=product

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3102248?...&tname=product

بليييز ابا هاي وايد عيبتني فيت فلوب نفس الي على سترس تيفي بس وايد احلى ..
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018123?...&tname=product

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3018123?...&tname=product

هي من الموقع الي كاتبتنه فوق ما عرف اذا في هنيه ...

----------


## الود راك

لقيت الشيل وفرتهن لي ام فهد مشكوره الغاليه





ضروري بليييييييز
بليييييييز اللي تقدر توفر لي هالشغلات 
كانت تاجره تبيعهن ع البي بي بس انحذفت عني

----------


## PINK ! HEART

لقيت مكان محل الي يبيع نعال fitflop في بن بطوطه وبعد محل دبنهامز وشومارت بس ابا حد ياخذهن ويرسلهن عن طريق سلم واستلم .. بليييز اخواتي .. هم حاطين محلات وايد تنباع فيها النعاله الي بتشوف تفتح الموقع مالهم ودش where to bay >>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## أم مطر

اللي عندها او تقدر توفر ملابس اطفال ماركة جيمبوري تراسلني 

للبنات عمر 2 - 3 

الاولاد عمر 5 - 6 

والاسعار مناسبه 

شكرا ^_^

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *
> 
> 
> عندي طلبين 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ابا نفس هالدمــــى ...
> 
> ...

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي قمااطاااات غريييبة بألوااان حلووووة لبناااات واولاااد 
او اي شي غريب يليق هديه للمولود او الام .. 
ضروووري بليييز

----------


## أم أحمد84

بغيت مخمرية بس من مصدر موثوق و بدون كيماويات و بدون مكونات صناعية أباها طبيعية 100% شرات اللي يسونها حريم أول

----------


## أم أحمد84

> بنات مين تقدر توفرلي مجموعة من قوالب الكيك بأشكال مختلفة و حلوة بأحجام كبيرة و مابغي سيليكون. شكرا

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي قمااااطااات بألووااان واشكال مثلا ورووود وهالسوالف شفت مرة بس ماذكر وين وكانوا مسوين عليه عرض عند مكان الدعايات فوق اول الصفحة بس محد الحين ,

----------


## إسكاده

ابا اشتري عربانه لطفلين لمرت اخوي بنتها من عمرها شهر ترقد عليه والحين تيلس عليه يعني عربانه وحده 
ابا عربانه لشخصين تعرفونها الله ايخليكم اباها بهالاسبوعين لانها بتربي اباها لبينتها ولولدها مع بعض ايلسون والكرسي مكان اضهر ينزل عشان يقدر الولد ينام ويرد يرتفع نفس الجلسه العاديه بلييز

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

حابه اعرف من التاجره إلي تسوي تصاميم بالكرستال للسيارات لأن زوجي اشترى سيارة لكزس استيشن اليديده وحابه اسوي له مفاجأه،،،، يعني اريد تعليقه للسياره وتصميمات للشعار السياره

----------


## أحلى ملك

أبى هذا السبراي 

وواحدة تكون من الشارجة او منطقة قريبة بعجمان 

أبى أمر أخده عنها مش عن طريق الشحن 

أو اللى شافته يبناع في مكان تخبرنى ضرورررررررررررررررى

سعره 29 درهم 

هو من شركة أيفون 



رشاش لإزالة التشابك في الشعر للأطفال 

200 مل

----------


## (مزاجية)

أدور على اللي تقطع الفواكه لأشكال
بلييييز اللي عندها اون تعرف وين بقدر احصلهم تخبرني

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

شوكالاته وموالح للضيافه بشكل راقي وسعتر معقول جدا ! مابي نار !!

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى وحده تسويلي بنر 
واتمنى اللي تعرف ترسلي عينه من اعمالها

----------


## أم أحمد84

حبايبي لازلت أبحث عن :

- قوالب خبز الكيك بأشكال حلوة حجم كبير و مب سيليكون

- استكانات الشاي و القهوة اللي يطبعون عليها أسم العايلة

- ملال صغيرة زجاجية عليها غطايا للحلو مثل المهلبية و غيرة 

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أسـومـهـ

فساتين او بلايز للسفر ....

----------


## Nsayem37173

خواتي بغيت التاجرة إللي تبيع شراشف و كفرات مكتوب عليها أسماء  :Smile:

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي عود بالجمله ويكون شغل عدل

----------


## قلب عطشان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم ان شاء الله بخير لو سمحتوا انا بغيت اطرش باقه ورد وكيك لابوظبي .. ضروري 
بليييييز ساعدوني ياريت لو تردون علي اليوم بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## الزبونة

خواتي انا عرسي قريب وابا افصل فستان لبسه اولى بس ايجار مايكون اغلى عن 6000 درهم اللي تعرف حريم يفصلن تفصيل يعني مب جاهز بليييز تدلني عليهن بس *فبووووظبي*

مشكورين

----------


## الزبونة

منو تقدر تطلبلي ها الجنطه؟ وبكم سعرها بالدرهم؟

http://www.gucci-handbags.org/produc...332674696.html

----------


## أحلى ملك

*طلبي هالمرة غريب شوي ^__^

بغيت حد يكون بيسافر لمصر باستمرار أو هينزل قريب 

أبى أطرش معاه أشياء لمصر 

وتاخد عمولة معقولة (معقولة) 

ما أبى أطرش عن طريق البريد 

اللى تقدر توفرلى طلبى تراسلنى علي الخاص مع ذكر العمولة اللى تبيها 

وجزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## um-beereg3

*ابى حد يسويلي بنر اعلاني*

----------


## طيرالأحزان

هلا الغاليااااااااااااااااات

ابغي وحده تبيع بناطيل استرتج 



قصيره وحلوه وابغي اشوف بالصور


وتكون بسعر معقول

----------


## أم مطر

ضروري بنات .. 





> اللي عندها او تقدر توفر ملابس اطفال ماركة جيمبوري تراسلني 
> 
> للبنات عمر 2 - 3 
> 
> الاولاد عمر 5 - 6 
> 
> والاسعار مناسبه 
> 
> شكرا ^_^



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++





> خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 
> 
> لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 
> 
> والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 
> 
> مثل الصوره تقريبا 
> 
> وشكرا ^_^

----------


## Cute-12

_بنات أريد لانــجري ( تنكــري ) 

راسلوني بسرعة ^^_

----------


## elgala

مرحبا حبوبات
الي تقدر توفرلي نعال رجاليه تراسلني عالخاص بأسرع وقت لو سمحتن

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا صبغة شعر لونها اسود بس دوم شهر واوكي 
بشتري مرة اولى علبة ومرة ثانية كمية

----------


## طامحة للرشاقة

انا بغيت ملال بلاستيك للحلاويات 
و قوالب بلاستيك بعد 

شفت تاجره عندها الملال اليابسات اقصد البلاستيك القوي
ياريت لو حد يعرف رابطها يدليني
اظن سعر الحبة بدرهم

----------


## فوآغي

بنااات ابا شيل سااري ساده او بكرستالات خفيفه سوده

----------


## فراشة عسل

هلا خواتي 

اشحالكم 


الموضوع مبين من عنوانه ابا تاجره اتوفرلي غرض من مكان ومستعده توفرلي اياه اي وقت والها نسبه والافضل تكون من دبي 

تتواصل معاي ع الخاص ^^

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

بنــــــــــــــــــــــــــآت بليز ماعليكم امر اللي يسون كب كيك ابي حق مناسبة ولاده يعني اذا يكون ع الكب كيك صورة بيبي صغير او شي دلع وبلييييييز اباه خلال هاليومين اللي تقدر تراسلني وثانكس

----------


## أم أحمد84

[حبايبي لازلت أبحث عن :

- قوالب خبز الكيك بأشكال حلوة حجم كبير و مب سيليكون

- استكانات الشاي و القهوة اللي يطبعون عليها أسم العايلة

- ملال صغيرة زجاجية عليها غطايا للحلو مثل المهلبية و غيرة 

جزاكم الله خير]

----------


## عذاب_العين

بغيت مثل هالحصالات الذكـيه بهالاشكـآل الحلوه 
ومب اكثر من 80 درهم .. 

ياليت إلي عندها ترآسلني وبتصويرها ، ااباها هديه حق ماي سيستر ..

----------


## bellegirl

* لانجري قياس 3اكس ال 

خواتي محد يطرش لي ليستة فيها مليون قميص نوم قياسه سمول وواحد وسطهم قياسه اكس اكس اكس لارج

أبغى القياسات الكبيرة فقط

وفي الانتظار ^_^*

----------


## سمره كيوت

مرحبااااااااااااااا منو من التاجراااااات عندهاالجهاز الي يدفي مناديل اليهال محتاجتنه ضروري

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي استكرااات لاب توووب تكون بنااااتيه وحلوووه ورااقيه

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

> مرحبااااااااااااااا منو من التاجراااااات عندهاالجهاز الي يدفي مناديل اليهال محتاجتنه ضروري


انا بعد ادور على هالجهاز ياريت اللي تقدر توفره تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## غلا F

منو تقدر تصمم لي البوم للاطفال تراسلنى ع الخاص مع نماذج من الشغل والاسعار
لاني سويت عند وحده قبل وندمت ياليت تفيدوني 

ثانكس

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

مرحبا

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع حمالات صدرية شفافة
بلييز ابغيهن ضروري

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

السلام عليكم والـررحمه

ابي اعرف من اللي عندها الصابوون المغربي .. اللي يستخدم في عمل الحمام المغربي
المكون من الزيووت السووداء
وتكون كانها متجمده هالصابوون ولوونه اسوووودد

<<ياليت فهمتوواا شقصد

اللي عندها من التاجرات ياليت.. تراسلني ؟؟
وتعطيني رابط موضووعهااا 

ويسلمووووووو

----------


## waham

ممكن حد يبيع غاسول مغربي الابيظ وعكر فارسي ظروري

----------


## الغوآ والزين

مرحب بغيت اعرف اذا حد فيكم عنده بودرة جريماس المائيه او تعرف وين اقدر احصله بليييزززز خبروني

----------


## دمع الذكريات

مرحبا منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي مع بعض 
حافظات الملابس حق الفستان والعبي وجه ابي الوان +حافظة الشنط اللي ترتيبن فيها اكثر عن شنطه 
وهم منظم الاندر وير اللي ب6اقسام + مع منظم الشنطه بلون الشكل اليديد ..
لانه كنت شايفه تاجره عندها هاه كله بس وعقب ما عرفت وكل وحده عندها شيء بس يختلف

----------


## ام موزان

السلام عليكم
منو تعرف تصمم 
محتايه بنرات وبطايق
وشكرا

----------


## بيت البسكويت

> بغيت مثل هالحصالات الذكـيه بهالاشكـآل الحلوه 
> ومب اكثر من 80 درهم .. 
> 
> ياليت إلي عندها ترآسلني وبتصويرها ، ااباها هديه حق ماي سيستر ..


نفس الطلب وياليت بدون المبالغه في السعر  :Frown:

----------


## $Um ZaYeD$

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لو سمحتوا بغيت ستكرات (wall stickers) لغرفة النوم باللونين الاحمر والاسود .. بغيت اشكال حلوة عشان ازين فيها غرفتي ...
اللي عندها تخبرني بلييييز ..
ومشكووورين ..

----------


## غرشوبة _العين

تاجرات اللانجري
طرشولي صور ملابس النوم

----------


## fo0olh

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700 مب 9000 الصغير وشو الاشكال اللي عندكم ابغي اشكال غريبه 

وابا ملابس للاولاد وبجايم على عمر سنتين ونص وتكون خامه جيده واسعار مناسبه بليز اللي عندها ترسلي الصور

----------


## أم حوور

بغيت توزيعات ولاده بربري

----------


## ام_دانة

أحتاج كريمات تبييض وصوابين تبييض فعالة ضرورررري حتى لو خلطات موب مشكلة 
بس بشرط ما تكون لها أي آثار جانبية وبسعر مناسب

----------


## واحة الامل

السلام عليكم 
بغيت مخاوير لبنت عمرها 3 سنيني بس مابغيه كبير او طبعه ... ابغي شي ناعم وخفيف وقطعه تكون حلوه مب شربت
الي متوفر عندها طلبي ياليت تراسلني عالخاص وشكرا

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا زيت النعام للمفاصل ...

----------


## واحة الامل

السلام عليكم 
بغيت الي يعلقون فيه الاسكارفات لو سمحتن

----------


## PINK ! HEART

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700 وشو الاشكال اللي عندكم ابغي اشكال حلوه 

وابا ملابس للاولاد وبجايم على عمر سنه ونص وتكون خامه جيده واسعار مناسبه بليز اللي عندها ترسلي الصور

----------


## واحة الامل

بغيت أجااااار مانجا ... بس يكون عليه اقبال وطلب مب شرات مال الجمعيات^_^

----------


## سيده البحر

_بغيت كريم او غيره_

_ينفخ الخدود و باجي الجسم_

_و طبيعي و ماله اثار سلبية في المستقبل_

_و سعره مقبول ( اقل عن المئة )_

----------


## om mayed

السلام عليكم خواتي
منو من التاجرات اتبيع المر ضعة العجيبة للاطفال

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

ابغييييييييييي ماسكات رهيبة حق البشرة وتكون مضمووووووووووووونة فديتكن دخيلكن
اريد ماااااااسك حق قبل المكيااااج و البشرة تطللللللللع جنان بالمكياااااااااااااج بلييييييييييز

----------


## الحلوووه19

اباا تااجراات يبعووون شنط لحظ السووووع 

ضروووري ^^ 
و ياليت أطرشوولي عالخااص

----------


## الحلوووه19

اممم بعد أباااا تاجراات يوووفرن عده الحماام المغربي من الصوابين و الخلطااات

----------


## احساس مرهف

ابا حد يبيع عطور فرنسيه ولوشنات مثل بدي شوب راقيه واكسسوارات حلوه وشباصات وملابس اطفال اريد اسوي هديه ومافيه لروحه السوق بليز بنات نسيت مفارش للطاولات وتحف بيت شكلي ماخليت شي ابا اشتري كميه وياليت مع الصور

----------


## أحلى مريومة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياريت حد يساعدني أبا أعرف وين يبيعون الورود اللي نزين فيها الكب كيك 

وبعد أبا اعرف منو عندها جلاليب فيها دانتلات على الاطراف

والسموحة

----------


## شمس الامارااات

منو تقدر اتوفر لي صلصه التباسكو اكيد اتعرفونها ^^


بس بغيت اصغر حجم ايي طول الصبع او نص الصبع حتى

نفس الي يحطونه في الفنادق ^^

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو ويقول اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار ومن فتنة المحيا والممات ومن فتنة المسيح الدجال




اللي يسون طبخات في الشارجه او يقدرن يوصلن الشارجه ياليت التواصل

----------


## mis-crochet

أبا تاتووو للجسم بأشكال حلوة

وياليت السعر معقول..

اللي عندها يالين تراسلني

عالخاص....

----------


## أحلى ملك

> *طلبي هالمرة غريب شوي ^__^
> 
> بغيت حد يكون بيسافر لمصر باستمرار أو هينزل قريب 
> 
> أبى أطرش معاه أشياء لمصر 
> 
> وتاخد عمولة معقولة (معقولة) 
> 
> ما أبى أطرش عن طريق البريد 
> ...


أكررررر الطلب نفسه

----------


## برق لمع

بنات بغيت اكسسوار يكون لولو وكريستال

اكسسوار مب ذهب
بس يكون اللولو ابيض مب بيج ويكون فضي مب ذهبي

ابا من هالديزاينات بس الذهبي يكون فضي
وبسعر معقول

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

فيه امرأه في السعوديـه تريـد دواء السـكر للدكتور طارق مصطفى ارباب وعارفه سـعره وتبي احـد يشحن لها الدواء بسـعر معقول .. والي تبي تراسلني وتــآخذ أجـر

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

[QUOTE=برق لمع;20536026]بنات بغيت اكسسوار يكون لولو وكريستال

اكسسوار مب ذهب
بس يكون اللولو ابيض مب بيج ويكون فضي مب ذهبي

ابا من هالديزاينات بس الذهبي يكون فضي
وبسعر معقول 

]



[]

عجبني ثالث واحد اللي يقدر يوفره لي يااااريت ^^

----------


## شكوة الحرمان

بنات بغيت الكاميرا الوهميه للمراقبه

----------


## اونومومينتو

السلام عليكم بنات تعرفون تاجره تبيع مكياج ماركه كارولاين ضروري ابي رقمها وجزاكم الله خير.

----------


## شمس الامارااات

> منو تقدر اتوفر لي صلصه التباسكو اكيد اتعرفونها ^^
> 
> 
> بس بغيت اصغر حجم ايي طول الصبع او نص الصبع حتى
> 
> نفس الي يحطونه في الفنادق ^^


 

 :Frown:

----------


## shamsa1

سلام عليكم 
منو التاجره الي تبيع اجار معتبر وطعمه لذيذ اي وحده ترشح اسم ترسل ع الخاص صعب ارد اشوف الملف ويدور راسي 

وابا بعد حد تعرفنه يبيع عسل اصلي واسعاره زينه طرشو لي ع الخاص

----------


## سامرية الليل

لو سمحتوا ابا الحصالة الذكية .. ابا سعرها ما يزيد عن 80 درهم لو سمحتوا.. 

انا حصلتها بكذا منتدى اماراتي بسعر 70 و75 درهم .. بس انا مافيني اشترك بمنتديات ثانية .. فابا وحدة من المنتدى توفرها لي بسعر ما يزيد عن 80 درهم.. 

وابا الحجم اليديد الكبير.. لاني سمعت انه نازل حجم يديد اكبر عن القديم وبنفس السعر بعد..

فاللي عندها طلبي هذا تراسلني.. 




ومشكوورات مقدما..

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

ابغي شي صدققققققققققق يبيض الوية و الجسم من الخاااااااااااااطر يا بنات من دون يتضرر ويهي وجسمي و ماريد اي شي اريد شي مضمووووووووووووون بليييييييز


و اريد اجااااااااااار همباااااااااااا يكووووووووووون حااااااااااامض ولذيذ و شغل نظييييييييييييف

----------


## ام زايد21

عاجل بغيت طقم مكتب حلو وبسعر مناسب

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد وحده تسويلي بنر بسعر حلو انا مره شافة موضوع بس ما ادري وين راح

----------


## ام سالم

امني التاجرة ولا الحرمه اللي تقدر اتسوي لي ضيافة وتفكني من الصدعه 

بيونا ضيوف وابا شيء يرفع الراس وابا اهتم فيهم بدال ما اتم رايحه يايه 

وابا حريم بعد الفليبينيات زينات ما عندي مشكله 

العدد اشويه هب وايد بس لاني ابا حد ايشل عني هم الضيافة

----------


## أم (بنـــــــــاتي)

ابغي بيجامات صيفيه الكم قصير او بحمالات او برمودا باسعار حلوة و تكون خامتهم قطن 
و ما يختربن و الي عندها صور تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا طين بركاني

----------


## انت غـلاي

ابغي شنط مع البوك حقهم ،،، قوتشي فيندي شأنيل بربري ،،، أحيد وحده كانت تطلب من النت 
ياريت تساعدوني خووواتي

----------


## Umm SaiFani

ممكن حد يوفرلي سنط ماركات اصليه مثل شانيل و لويس فيتون و فندي وغيرهم

----------


## احتاجك..

> لو سمحتوا ابا الحصالة الذكية .. ابا سعرها ما يزيد عن 80 درهم لو سمحتوا.. 
> 
> انا حصلتها بكذا منتدى اماراتي بسعر 70 و75 درهم .. بس انا مافيني اشترك بمنتديات ثانية .. فابا وحدة من المنتدى توفرها لي بسعر ما يزيد عن 80 درهم.. 
> 
> وابا الحجم اليديد الكبير.. لاني سمعت انه نازل حجم يديد اكبر عن القديم وبنفس السعر بعد..
> 
> فاللي عندها طلبي هذا تراسلني.. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## بنت حلاال

مرحبا بغيت عدسات اللي اكبر من توتي وتبين الوانه 
منو تقدر توفؤيلي ياهم اباهن بسرعه وضروري

----------


## ام سالم

امني التاجرة ولا الحرمه اللي تقدر اتسوي لي ضيافة وتفكني من الصدعه 

بيونا ضيوف وابا شيء يرفع الراس وابا اهتم فيهم بدال ما اتم رايحه يايه 

وابا حريم بعد الفليبينيات زينات ما عندي مشكله 

العدد اشويه هب وايد بس لاني ابا حد ايشل عني هم الضيافة

----------


## العلا2001

بغيت لبس الصلاة للبنات الصغار

----------


## student

*السلام عليكم* 

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني ابا جهــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز تكبيـــــــــر الصدر 

ردوا عليه دخييييييييييييييييييييلكم

----------


## mozani

مرحبآآآآآآ بنآت شحآآلكــن ,,


فدييتكـــــــــن امنوو من التآجرآآت اللي تبيــع شرآآشــف وكفرآآت ( طقم كآمل للشبريه ) وينفــع للمعرسآآت لاني ابى واحد 

وتكون آسعآآرهآآ حلووووووووه بلييييييييز خوااتيه اللي عندهآ ترآسلني واللي تعرف حد عنده ديزاينآت واشكآل حلوه ادلني عليهآآ ,, ف انتظار الررد

----------


## سراب 44

تاجرات الي اتفصل مفارش ولاده اتراسلني على الخاص مع الصور

----------


## عتاشي2

لوسمحتن الغاليات ابي مظلات علشان حديقة بيتي إذا دلن وين يبيعونهن جاهزات بس اشكالهن حلو للمظهر

----------


## كلـ شموخ ـي

بنات بغيت انشدكن بس وين الاقي نعال البوات الي فوق الركب طويل وايد ..جي يعني يوصل فوقالركب بشوي وين اقدر الاقي من هالنوووعحددو لي المكااااااااااان..وغيت بعد اسال عن الفساتين القصر الهاديه شرات مثلا مال نانسي في اغنية الدنيا حلوه وشرات مال هيفاء باغنية الواو الوردي ابي شرات هالموديلات وين الاقيهن.... وماعليكن امـــر

----------


## عيناوية دوووم

السلام عليكم..

اللي تعرف تونيك سورسير ,, تخبرني من وين أقدر أحصله .. مب قادره أوفره

دورته فكل صيدليات دبا ما لقييييييته ..

هو موجد فصيدلية العين أنا اتصلت و قالولي موجود .. منو تقدر توفره لي ؟!

----------


## الدانه 2009

> بغيت لبس الصلاة للبنات الصغار

----------


## جنون راك

انا شعري كششششة بغيت تمليس او كريم ينعم الشعر بس مضمون مع صورة للمنتج 
مثل هذه البنت > بس احس شعرها ارحم بوايد مني

----------


## Choco0olate

منو تجدر توفرلي هالفيديو

day shred 30 
Jillian Michaels

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت التاجره الى كانت تسوي خبز محلى مب محلى زايد لا المحلى العادى او رقم اى وحده تسوي محل زايد بس يكون نظيف

----------


## برق لمع

> بنات بغيت اكسسوار يكون لولو وكريستال
> 
> اكسسوار مب ذهب
> بس يكون اللولو ابيض مب بيج ويكون فضي مب ذهبي
> 
> ابا من هالديزاينات بس الذهبي يكون فضي
> وبسعر معقول


اكرر الطلب
الغاليات مب لازم نفس الصور المهم نفس النوعيه والفخامه

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد طاولة لابتوب بسييييييييطه وسعرها معقووووول

لابي توشيبا يعني حجم عائلي هههه

ماريد طاولة فيها حامل كوب وحامل ماوس ولا مروحه وهالخرابيط

اريد طاولة عاديه تكون بسيطة وفيها فتحة للمروحة مب مروحه من الطاوله نفسها نوو اللهم مكان فاضي لمروحة اللاب

وغير جي الي بطرش لي طاولة مكتب مب طاولة لاب من كثر الاشياء الي فيها ماباها وطرشولي الصوره مع السعر وانا بحدد ع حسب شكلها اذا السعر يناسبني

اترياا ردكم

----------


## حرمة عمر

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اعرف من العضوات اللي يبيعن سلال القهوة والجاي 
بليييز اللي تعرف تخبرني

----------


## rose_dxb

الي تسوي حلويات في الاكواب بليز تراسلني  :Smile:  ويفضل لو انها من دبي

----------


## حبك ملكنيF

> اريد طاولة لابتوب بسييييييييطه وسعرها معقووووول
> 
> لابي توشيبا يعني حجم عائلي هههه
> 
> ماريد طاولة فيها حامل كوب وحامل ماوس ولا مروحه وهالخرابيط
> 
> اريد طاولة عاديه تكون بسيطة وفيها فتحة للمروحة مب مروحه من الطاوله نفسها نوو اللهم مكان فاضي لمروحة اللاب
> 
> وغير جي الي بطرش لي طاولة مكتب مب طاولة لاب من كثر الاشياء الي فيها ماباها وطرشولي الصوره مع السعر وانا بحدد ع حسب شكلها اذا السعر يناسبني
> ...


*مي تو آبآ آلطآوله ,,,*

----------


## PINK ! HEART

السلام عليكم اخواتي عندي كم طلب بغيت جلابيات حلوات للبيت خامه حلوه وبعد صناديق لاغراض وهذا البوت منو توفره لي اذا موجود في الامارات 
وايد روعه................. وقطوه شيرازيه صغيره

----------


## ام سالم

*امني التاجرة ولا الحرمه اللي تقدر اتسوي لي ضيافة وتفكني من الصدعه 

بيونا ضيوف وابا شيء يرفع الراس وابا اهتم فيهم بدال ما اتم رايحه يايه 

وابا حريم بعد الفليبينيات زينات ما عندي مشكله 

العدد اشويه هب وايد بس لاني ابا حد ايشل عني هم الضيافة*

----------


## Um Mohier

وين التاجره اللي تبيع ميني سراميك الوردي للشعر ضروري

----------


## نبض الفرح

ابى فساتين قياسات كبيرة وراقية من راااااك
وياليت اطرشون لي صور عالخاص

----------


## Bint_Oboyh

السلام عليكم انا كتبت طلبيه من فتره بس محد رد عليه 

بلييييييييييييييييييييييز بنات الي تعرف وين اقدر اشتري الشورت الي فيها اسفنج او سيلكوون لتكبير المؤخر والارداف تقوليه
واباا شي ينفخ الشفايف 

بلييييييييييز ضرووري

----------


## &ولاشي&

ممكن الملف الشخصي للتاجرة ام عفرا اللي اتبيع الحصالة الذكية

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر تسويلي فطاير ومعجنات ليوم الخميس ؟؟؟
تراسلني ...

----------


## فوآغي

ابا شنطة ميك اب صغيره

مثل هاي



اي ماركه عاادي ..

بس يكون سعرها معقول

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا ماسك طين بركاني 
وهو ماسك من بودرة وتخلطين معاه ماي .... وينظف الويه
بنات ضروري
وبسعر معقول
شكرا

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى سليب باغ مع شنطته اللون ساده قطن ....ما ابى مشجر ..

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

ابا حليب ناااااااااقة فرررررررش و طااااااااااازج و اصلي دخيلكم بلييييييييز فدييييييييييتكم منو تقدر توفر لي ؟؟

----------


## ..فناتكـ..

السلام عليكم خواتي منو التاجه الي تبيع فصوص سوافسكي في المنتدى وتكون اخص من السوق ممكن اسمها ع الخاص

----------


## نبض الفرح

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ابى فساتين قياسات كبيرة وراقية من راااااك
وياليت اطرشون لي صور عالخاص

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد طاولة لااابتوب

واريد فستان لبنت عمرها 9 سنوات بس مليانه ما شاء الله 


اريد الاغراض بسعر مناسب وشي بسييط

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

> فيه امرأه في السعوديـه تريـد دواء السـكر للدكتور طارق مصطفى ارباب وعارفه سـعره وتبي احـد يشحن لها الدواء بسـعر معقول .. والي تبي تراسلني وتــآخذ أجـر


انا بعد ابا دواااااااء حق سكر فدييتج

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

أبا ملابس يابانيه تقريبا 5 

دخيلكم حد يوفرلي ايااه اباااه ضروري

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد حد يوفرلي منظم الشنط بلون الاسود ومنظم شنط البيبي بسعر حلو وتكون في بوظبي

----------


## فوآغي

مافي وحده اتبيع روج مااك 






واريد اسيتون نوعيه اوكييييييه و يخوز المناكير من اول مره ..

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اريددددددددددددد حليب نااقة طازج و فرش 
بغيت اعرف اذا حد فيكم عنده بودرة جريماس المائيه او تعرف وين اقدر احصله بليييزززز خبروني ولاتقدر توفر لي 

و ابغي شي يبيض الوية و الجسم بللللللللليز و يكون شي مضمون و موثوووق

----------


## نجمة اسهيل22

مرحبا ...الغاليات انا كنت ماخذه من تاجره اظن اسمها الموز ...خذت كفرات للسرير حلوااات وابا منهن ...

----------


## rose_dxb

هاي المره نداء الى الماكييراات ^^ 

اي وحده تشوف عمرها تقدر تيني القاعه في دبي تعدلني مكياج سبشل اتراسلني انا وحده بس بدوون الشعر 

و الي بتي تراسلني اطرشلي السعر + الصور

----------


## نبر ون

ابا مثبت الكريستال (الصمغ اللي نثبت فيه كريستال ) ضروووري جدا جدا الله يخليكم 

راسلت ورودة دبي بس ما ردت علي

----------


## عطر

مرحبا بنات .. مساء الخير

عندنا حفل تكريم المتفوقات ..ولازم نسوي عرض فيديو على الموفي ميكر او اي برنامج يعرض لنا مقطع فيديو مايتعدى الخمس دقايق عن التفوق والمتفوقات
وانا مااعرف لها السوالف ..ومطلوب مني خلال ايام
فاللي تعرف تسويلي الفيدية يزاها الله الف خير
وحقها محفوظ ان شاء الله ..يعني تعبها مابيضيع 

واذا احتاجت صور عن المدرسة فالها طيب


فاتمنى اللي تعرف تتواصل معايه

----------


## galb._.5lly

بليز اريد فستان مب ملبوس يديييد لبنيهـ عمرها 9 لكن ملياااانه أو عمر أكبر 10 أو 11 سنهـ مب مشكله


بليز ابى طاولة لابتوب بسيييطة بسعر مايتعدى 60 وحده من اهلي خذت من تاجره ف المنتدى طاولة على 55 درهم بس نست نكها =( الي متوفره عندها بسعر قريب اطرشلي حرقتني حرارة اللابتوب !

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى سليب باغ مع شنطته اللون ساده قطن ....ما ابى مشجر ..

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

بنااااااااااااات
ابغي التاجرات اللي يسون أكياس وبروشورات وبزنس كارت وفوااااااتير
اللي تعرف حد منن ياليت تعطيني رابطها

----------


## PINK ! HEART

السلام عليكم اخواتي بغيت صناديق فخمه للهدايا 

نفس هذااااا

http://dll3arar.com/vb/imgcache/1139.imgcache.jpg

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بغيت حد يكون بيسافر لمصر باستمرار أو هينزل قريب 

أبى أطرش معاه أشياء لمصر 

وتاخد عمولة معقولة (معقولة) 

ما أبى أطرش عن طريق البريد 

اللى تقدر توفرلى طلبى تراسلنى علي الخاص مع ذكر العمولة اللى تبيها 

وجزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## Umm SaiFani

بغيت توزيعات غرييييييبه ما ابغي شي متكرر و لا ابغي شي حد مسونه قبل 

توزيعات جديده حق بنوتات

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي تاجره اتكون من راس الخيمه او اذا وحده اتعرف حد من راك يبيع كريمات وسوالف معرسات
بس اهم شي انها اتييبلي البضاعه البيت وانا اختار منها

----------


## أم مطر

عبايات ساده بقصات مميزه والسعر 200 واقل ^^

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

بزنس كارت واكياس وفواتير وبروشورات عليهم طبعه الاسم

----------


## Umm SaiFani

صابون الايس كريم و لا اي صابون شكله غريب و شفاف

----------


## غير الناس

عبايات ساده بقصات مميزه والسعر

ابغي ملابس فروسية بس للرجال

----------


## ماروكووو

السلام عليكم
تاجرات أمريكا والمغتربات أباكم توفرون هذا المنتج وهو صناعة أمريكا
خبروني عن سعر المنتجين وكم تكلفة التوصيل والشحن.

***********

Too Faced Extreme Lip Plumping Collection

هذه صورته:


***********

Too Faced Fantastic Plastic

هذه صورته:

يرجى تظليل الصور النسائيه قبل وضعها في المنتدى 

***********

أنا حصلت في سيفورا دبي الغلوس هذا: sephora


بس أنا أبا المجموعة الكاملة اللي فوق.
أتريا الردود.

----------


## P!nkRose

اخواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي قمصان طويله الي تنلبس مع البنطرون او مانتوات بس تكون موديلات حديثه ارجو الرد بسرعه بارك الله فيها

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي التاجرة الى تسوى خبز محلى مب محلى زايد محلى العادى

----------


## سكر ممزوج بحليب

خواتى ابغى حد من تاجرات ابوظبى الطباخات توفرى فوالة

----------


## الحلوووه19

* امم ابغي تاجرااات يبعن شنط لاب تووب !!* 

*المواصفاات يلي أبااهـ* 

*الشنط الكيوووت مالت البناااات و يلي تكووون فيهاا سحااب ..*

*أهم شي يكون شكلهاااا بنووتي* 

*و أبااهاا بسعرررررر معقووول*

----------


## أم مطر

> عبايات ساده بقصات مميزه والسعر 200 واقل ^^

----------


## شمس الامارااات

منو تقدرلا اتسويلي اكياس اتكون قاعدتها عريضه
مثل اكياس المحامص الكبيره


او تقدر اتوفرلي نفس ها النوعيه بس ساده باسعار حلوةه

----------


## HUNNY

> بزنس كارت واكياس وفواتير وبروشورات عليهم طبعه الاسم

----------


## _BENT_UAE_

اشحالكم





بنات انا ببدا دوام من السبت وبنتي بعدها ترضع من صدري وخايفه اعطيها المرضعه العاديه ابا 


المرضعه العجيبه الي انعرضت في برنامج اوبرا ماركة بودي 


انا شفتها قبل هنا حد يبيعها لكن دورت الحين وما حصلت الي اتعرف حد يبيعها او تقدر اتوفرها لي لا تبخل علي اتخبرني

----------


## the_queen323

مرحبا بنات

بغيت حد يسوي ريوق عجييب حق الدوام في بوظبي

----------


## Gorgey

من تسوي اطقم نفاس للمستشفى

----------


## نجمة اسهيل22

مرحبا...بنات ابا نافورة الشوكلت ..اظن اشمها الفاندو المهم ابا النافوره ..انا مره شفتها عند تاجره ونسيت اسمها وماالقيتها ...

----------


## سراب الغلا

طين بركاني (ماسك)

----------


## nonahani

منو اللب تبيع ماكينة خياطة يدوية شكلها متل الدباسة؟؟؟؟


بليييييز ابعتولي اسم التاجره وبكم والرابط


مشكورات

----------


## فراشة عسل

بنات منو التاجره الي تسوي كيكات باشخاص كرتونية

----------


## هند0

ابغي نفس هل القوالب

----------


## الهرموديـة

بنات منو تعرف تاجرة تبيع " مـلـح بـحـر الــمـيـت " ؟؟ 

بليييز اباه ضروووري ..

----------


## معاني الود

تاجرات الأرقام راسلوني على الخاص بمواضيعكم الخاصة بالارقام مع شرح طريقة التعامل معاكم

----------


## BlaCk CaT

اللى تقدر تطلبلي من موقع عربي اغراض تراسلني
وشكرا

----------


## ريم الاميري

هلا أبي تاجره تبيع خيط الحف الي سعره 15 ومنكان الي سعره 85 تاجره وحده توفرلي هالغضين

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

بخاطري ف محشي ورق عنب يكون حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامض و ليييييييييييييييين ولذذذذذذذذذذذذذذيذ يعني اكل اصاابعي ورااا اماانة منو تقدر تسوي لي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## @أم فزاع@

ابغي مكينة البوب كوورن

----------


## بنت ابوهاااا

منو بتوفرلي المشخله مال البيبي 
اللي يحطون فيها اكل ويقعد يعضضها


عالخاص بليز

----------


## هند0

> ابغي نفس هل القوالب

----------


## Qayedi

ابغي : اكســــســوارات حللللللــــــــــوه
و اســــــــــــاور
و خلـخال
و عقود 

بس بغيتها حلــــــــوه 

بليز اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## كند

ابا كفرات نفريين حلوه وراقيه امهات 6 قطع ومشكورات

----------


## MOON_AD

طلب مستعجل جدا 
اريد وحده اتسويلي اعلان بروفيشنال مساحته نصف صفحة A4
بسعر اوكي 
الي بطرشلي اريد اجوف نماذج من شغلها

----------


## لنور عيونج

هلا وغلا يزاكم الله خير 
بغيت من العضوه ولا شي بس مب لاقية مواضيعها
من استكيرات الستيان الي ترفع الصدر للمناسبات

----------


## جوسـي كوتور

مطلوب مشد الاندونيسي بالجملة
الي عندها بليز تراسلني على الخاص اباه بسرعه

----------


## أحلى ملك

> منو اللب تبيع ماكينة خياطة يدوية شكلها متل الدباسة؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> بليييييز ابعتولي اسم التاجره وبكم والرابط
> 
> 
> مشكورات



وأنا بعد أبيها شوفتها وانا في السعودية بس للاسف ما شريتها

----------


## ماروكووو

السلام عليكم
يا تاجرات وخاصة تاجرات أمريكا والمغتربات أباكم توفرون هذه المنتجات وهي صناعة أمريكا
خبروني عن سعر المنتجين وكم تكلفة التوصيل والشحن.

***********

Too Faced Extreme Lip Plumping Collection

هذه صورته:




***********

Too Faced Fantastic Plastic

هذه صورته:

الرجاء تظليل الصورة
***********

أنا حصلت في سيفورا دبي الغلوس هذا: Dubai sephora

[IMG]http://4.bp.********.com/_VM-J6BJ3_Mg/SJgDLEMl75I/AAAAAAAAAIU/BLvQhF7fv3I/s400/lipinjection.jpg[/IMG]

بس أنا أبا المجموعات الكاملة اللي فوق يعني الست كله.
أتريا الردود.

----------


## عتاشي2

ابا خواتي صور مظلات حلوة لحديقة بيتي الي تعرف طرشلي

----------


## بنت الغربيه

منو تقدر توفر لي قمصان سوبر مان واحد ازرق والثاني ابيض

----------


## النقبية80

طقم فرش بروفيشنال نوعيه ممتازه والشعر طبيعي بسعر حلو

----------


## غرنوقـ ـ ـ ـة

قااااااااااااااااعدة لاااااااااااااااب تووووووووووووووب

لي تحتها مخددددددددددددده

يديده بكرتونتهااااااااااا

بسعر معقووووووووووول

تراسلني على الخااااااااااااص

في اقررررررررررررررب وقت

----------


## هند0

> ابغي نفس هل القوالب

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

بغيت underwear
و الــــــــpush up 
قياس 33A

----------


## النقبية80

طقم فرش بروفيشنال نوعيه ممتازه والشعر طبيعي بسعر حلو

----------


## هآديه بطبعي

لو سمحتو منو عندها سكارفات حلووه .. والعلاقه مالهم

----------


## كوين فاشن

*جهاز الواكس ((( الايطالي )))*
 


*وهذا شكله من داخل*

**

*مع ملحقاته كامله ( السكين + الورق + الحلاوه ),،*

*وبسعر حلوووووووووووووو*



*- ينتهي طلبي خلال 3 ايام ابتداءاً من اليوم -*

----------


## glbe

مطلوب قطع حرير شرآت هذيلآ ~

وبسعر 100 فقط~



وابى حزام شرآت هذآ ~

----------


## النقبية80

طقم فرش بروفيشنال نوعيه ممتازه والشعر طبيعي بسعر حلو

----------


## الشعنووونه

لو سمحتوا بنات ابا اسوي توزيعات وطقم للام وفراش الياهل والشبريه يعني الطقم كامل 

ومشكورين وماقصرتوا

----------


## الشعنووونه

التاجرات اللي يسوون أكلات من حلويات وكيك وفطاير من العين يا ليت يراسلوني على الخاص ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا تاجرات يسوون اكل فراس الخيمه..

----------


## لمسات هادئه

فديتكم لا ترودوووني ابا لااب توب ب 1500 درهم يديد يديد محتاااااااااااااجه ضروررررررررررري الي عندها تراسلني  :Frown:

----------


## رعبـوبة

حبيباتي بغيت فساتين اعراس قصيرة 

يعني لين تحت الركب 

و سمبل 

والدفع سلم واستلم بأسعار معقولة

----------


## روح الوفاء

بلييييييييييز اريد ميك اب فور ايفر الي تبيعه تراسنلي ع خاااااااااص

----------


## إسكاده

ممكن جهاز سونا مع كرسي ابسعر معقول 
بلييييييييز ضروري 

ثانكيووو

----------


## كيفي مزاجية

حبايبي بغيت كريمات حق المناطق الحساسه تبيض

----------


## هند0

> ابغي نفس هل القوالب

----------


## إسكاده

ابا مشد اندنوسي بليز سعره معقول

----------


## ميثاني العيناوية

منووووووووو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي ترتيبات النفاس ... يس شيء كلاس و راقي و بسعر مناسب

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي التاجرة الى تسوى خبز محلى مب محلى زايد محلى العادى

----------


## الهرموديـة

بنات منو تعرف تاجرة تبيع " مـلـح بـحـر الــمـيـت " ؟؟ 

بليييز اباه ضروووري ..

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *جهاز الواكس ((( الايطالي )))*
>  
> 
> 
> *وهذا شكله من داخل*
> 
> **
> 
> *مع ملحقاته كامله ( السكين + الورق + الحلاوه ),،*
> ...

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى سليب باغ وشنتطه البيبي سااااااااااده وبجايم للرضاعه ستايل اوروبي هادي وناعم ماحب الالوان الملخبطه او حتى جلابيات لندنيه ناعمه تصلح للرضاعه وبدون كم ولا بكم قصير قياس ميديم ..

----------


## برق لمع

عاجل ابا صدريات شفافه
التاجره فراشة 2020 اعتقد جيه اسمها اتبيعهم بس مب قادره اوصل لملفها الشخصي او موضوعها ياليت اما تراسلني او حد اييب لي ملفها الشخصي بليز بسرعه

----------


## M!s Sweety

السلام عليكم 
حبوبات انا ادور على شيئين 
الاول الاي شدو الجاهز اللي بس تحطي الستكر على العين وتشيلينه ويطبع الشدو بديزاينه على العين 
يعني جاهز 

والشي الثاني استكرات حلو لجدران الغرف باشكال راقية 
واللي بامكانها تحصلها لي تعلمني برسالة او بهالموضوع 

ويزاكم الله خير
والسموحة

----------


## *بنت بوظبي*

السلام عليكم 
بغيت التاجره الي توفر كوكيز او بسكويت لطلوع اليهال 
خذنا منها قبل جم اسبوع و الحين مش لقيتها 
و السموحه

----------


## كند

مرحبا ممكن حد يوفرلي شنط هاندباق من برا بحيث تكون اصليه 100% وسعرها معقول

----------


## Choco0olate

> منو تجدر توفرلي هالفيديو
> 
> day shred 30 
> Jillian Michaels

----------


## بدر البدووور

منةةة تقدر تظلب لي من هالموقع
http://www.edressme.com/ بس ماتاخذ واااايد عموله

----------


## سهاوي

شحـــالكم خــــواتي


منـــو عنده عبي من مصممات تكون يدييده وراقيه ؟


ومنو عنده نعله الفسفوريه ولا نعله ستايلاات يديد .؟

----------


## بدر البدووور

با اقكمصة نوووم

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور اصليه ضروري

----------


## ميـــااري

*





السلام عليكن و رحمة الله و بركاته 



خواتي الفاضلات أبا زيت الحشيشة الأصلي 
منو ممكن يوفره لي ؟؟؟ 





*

----------


## نم نم مي

فديتكن منو تقدر توفرلي مجموعه جديده من جلابيات البيت هريس أو شيتل ....

انتظر ع الخاص

----------


## أم شهد2010

بغيت ورق عنب لذييييييييييييييييييييييييذ وحااامض للعلم انا من ابوظبي ... ومن الشامخة بالتحديد ...

ارجو ارسال صوور والاسعار وطبعا الرقم

----------


## روووح المها

*مساكن ورد بناااات

منو التاجره اللي تسوي اساور ذهب بالاسماااااااااااااء

بلييييييييييز ضروري

^^*

----------


## دار_الزين

منو تسوي محشي ملفوووف وورق عنب لذييييييييذ بالصوص . . بس تكون من العين وسعرها حلو ومنافس !!

----------


## سميتك الغالي

منو تبيع شااي بايولجي

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اريد ورق عنب حااامض و لييييييين يذوب بالحلج و يكون بالصلصة طمااطم بس تكون من الشارجة ولا عجمان

----------


## اونومومينتو

بنات ممكن اسال من عندها كريم ماجيك المبيض ضرررروري الرد

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اريد صابون العكر فاسي الاصلي منو تقدر توفر لي 
و اريد حليب نااااااااااااااااااقة فررررررررش طاازج

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اريد برقع فدددددددددددددددديتكن الي يضهر الجمال الوية هههههههههه منو تقدر توفر لي

----------


## bellegirl

اريد برقـــع غاوييييييييي

حق الكشخــة مب حق الطلعـــة ^_^


^_^

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور اصليه ضروري

----------


## sama DXB

ابغي صينيه للعطور و اتكون راقيه بليييز

----------


## عـافـك الخاطر

ساعدوني بليز حابه اتواصل مع ام كاكي اعتقد اسمها مب متاكده بالضبط بس شفت غرض عند اربيعتي وحابه اطلبه منها وعيزت وانا ادور اسمها مب لاقتنه

help me plzzzzzzz

ع الخاص بليز

----------


## ماروكووو

> السلام عليكم
> يا تاجرات وخاصة تاجرات أمريكا والمغتربات أباكم توفرون هذه المنتجات وهي صناعة أمريكا
> خبروني عن سعر المنتجين وكم تكلفة التوصيل والشحن.
> 
> ***********
> 
> Too Faced Extreme Lip Plumping Collection
> 
> هذه صورته:
> ...



خواتي لين الحين محد قدر يوفر طلبي ؟!!
بليز أباهم ضروري وبأقرب وقت بليز.
أتريا ردودكم ^-^

----------


## شمس الامارااات

اي محاشي لذيذه في راس الخيمه

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

ابغي قمصان نووم بأسعار حلووه ودانتيل وهالسوالف اشيااء رقايه مب تنكريات وه السوالف ^^ !!

----------


## قلوب العذارى

بغيت بزم رجاليه بلييييييييييييز وبالصور . .

----------


## ورده محمد

*بنات الامارات فدددددددددددددددددددددددديتكم ياليت حد يساعدني ويوفر لي كريمات فاديا كرم من عندكم ...؟ واكيد الي بتوفرها لي لها عمولتها ... تكفوووون الي تقدر لاتبخل علي*

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

منو بتوفر لي نفس صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابون فديتكن

----------


## سميتك الغالي

التاجره مس ديور صدوقج فل

----------


## PINK ! HEART

> اخواتي بليييز اباا نظارة ريبان الرجاليه العاكس قياس 62 وهاذي الصوره



المهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــم قياس 62 ..بلييييييييييييز الوقت يمضي .....

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

منو تقدر توفر لي شرات هالشورت واقصر >< 

باشكال ثانيه وبسعر معقول اللي تعرف سعرها فووق لاتراسلني 
وابي سايز الميديوم

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 

منوا تبيع اكياس حفظ الملابس

----------


## dnyailwalah

*بنات دبي وفرووووولنا عبايات مركز بو هيل اللي فدبي احن من العين وصعب نتعنا دبي دوووم*

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور ضروري ديور فقط

----------


## deamn2005

:Salam Allah: 
بنات منو التاجرة اللي تبيع ماكينة crazy fitness
اللي تتهزهز ب 100 درهم

----------


## نم نم مي

جلابيات هريس وشيتل .........

----------


## the_queen323

أبى حد من التاجرات يسويلي ريووق غاوي حق الدوام في بوظبي

----------


## حرمه يديده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> انا ادور بجايم للنوم بس يكون سايزهن كبير يعني 4 اكس لاج ومافوق
> برمودات وهالسوالف بس المشكله السايز اباه كبير+سليبرز
> والسعر عزيزاتي يكون مناسب 
> الي عندها تراسلني
> 
> الي عندها اترسلني





> بغيت مثل هالحصالات الذكـيه بهالاشكـآل الحلوه 
> ومب اكثر من 80 درهم .. 
> 
> ياليت إلي عندها ترآسلني وبتصويرها ، ااباها هديه حق ماي سيستر ..





> * لانجري قياس 3اكس ال 
> 
> خواتي محد يطرش لي ليستة فيها مليون قميص نوم قياسه سمول وواحد وسطهم قياسه اكس اكس اكس لارج
> 
> أبغى القياسات الكبيرة فقط
> 
> وفي الانتظار ^_^*



أبا هذيلا كلهم بالإضافه إلى شيل بيت فيها ورود و حركات او حتى ساده بس المهم يكون فيها فصوووص .. 

طبعا هالله هالله في الاسعااار ..

----------


## مريم ad

ممكن فايل العضوه حنايا اللي تفصل عبي

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي استرتجات قصار للركب 

ابغي نوعيه ممتازه مابغيه هذيل الي يختربن ويتمزقن

وابغي حد يفصل جلابيات ع ذوقي انا ومابغي جاهز ارجع وقول مابغي جاهز

ابغي جواتي صندل بس كعب

وابغي بوتات نفس جوتي الرياضه فيه كعب

----------


## البحرغدار

منو اللي اتبيع الشرايط اللي شرات شباصات جمبوري اتراسلني بليييز

----------


## أم الكندي

بناااااااااااات بوظبي بغيت وحدة تاخذلي باقة ورد وكيكة وعطر وترسله 
بسررررعة بلييز
في انتظاااااااركن عالخاااااص

----------


## bellegirl

* لانجري قياسات كبيرة 3 أو 4 اكس لارج

بليز خواتي ما أبغى ليستة فيها مليون سمول وواحد امبينهم 4 اكس لارج

أبغى القياســـات الكبيرة فقط

والسعر تحت الــ 100

وأبغى برقع الي فيه كريستالات حق كشخـــة البيت ^_^

والي تقدر توفرلي علب حق توزيعات الكب كيك تخبرني*

----------


## PINK ! HEART

السلام عليكم اخواتي بليييييييييييييييز الي عندها قطاو ولا تعرف حد بيبعيلي قطاو باسعار حلوه والقطاو مطعمات ونظاف وعندهن اوراق التطعيم ..

----------


## ساجدة أزهري

اخواتي التاجرات ابقي التاجره اللي تبيع قمصان نوم وهافات ضروري وتكون في دبي او الشارقه او عجمان

----------


## اجتبيه

السلام عليكم 

منو الي بتقدر توفر لي كريم سواد العيون اسمه skindoor vit c هو موجود فالسعوديه والأردن بس.
والسموحه

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

هلا بالكل 

انا خاطري اصنع بلوزات من الكروشيه وابغي اصنعها بنفسي فأبغي الأدوات وطريقة الصنع ....ممكن اي وحده توفرها لي....

----------


## fo0olh

بنات منو تقدر توفري المنيكان الكامل مع اليدين والراس والشعر لعرض عبي بليز باسرع وقت وبسعر مناسب وانا من العين

----------


## (الموز)

اريد توقيع حلو
الي تقدر اتسويه تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## غلا حبيبها

بنات انا نزلت موضوع في قسم ساعدوني بس انمسح
اممم انا بغيت وحده تشتريلي باقة ورد طبيعي ( ورد جوري ) بحدود 100 درهم تقريبا
والدفع برصيد موبايل
وتوصله لي للبيت وادفع لها رسوم التووصيل بالرصيد بعد
لاني ماقدر اطلع من البيت هااي الايام وابا الهديه توصل يوم الاربعاء

بليز اللي تقدر اتراسلني على الخاص
وبليز بليييز اللي ماتقدر ماتيني على الخاص لان كل اللي يوني اراسلهم ومايردوون عليه وانحرج منهم وايد
ضرووووووووووري
 :Frown:

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

بنات انا ابى العضوه ام سيفوه 1 اللي تسوي جلابيات مغربيه ياريت لو تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> ابغي قمصان نووم بأسعار حلووه ودانتيل وهالسوالف اشيااء رقايه مب تنكريات وه السوالف ^^ !!

----------


## uaenights

السلام عليكم 

الغاليات ساعدوني بليزززززززززززز 

شي زيت اسمها زيت الاثمدين للشعر 

وين ممكن اشتريها 

او تاجرات المنتدي بخصوص التاجرات السعودية

----------


## عيناااوية

بنات ابغي طاجن مغربي يعني اي وحده تبيع صحون مغربيه تخبرني ع الخاص واباهن باسعار هب غاليه

----------


## rose_dxb

ابا التاجرات الي يسووون حلويات في اكواب بلاستييك ... الاكواب الصغيره اصغر حجم 

بلييييييييييييييييز الي تسوي اطرش لي رساله برابط الموضووع قبل يووم الخميس ^^

----------


## ام منصور81

ابى مصممين أزياء في ابوظبي تكون اسعارهم على 3000 درهم ويكون شغلهم زين ونظيف ويخلص بسرعة طبعا انا اعرف انها صعبة في ابوظبي بس يمكن لعل وعسى القى وحده تعرف ..كل شي جايز في هالدنيا

----------


## برق لمع

ابا قلب لولو
اكسسوار مب ذهب 
ويكون لولو ابيض
والسلسله فضيه مب ذهبيه

----------


## غزال العوفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعطيكن العافيه خواتي الفاضلات

لو سمحتن منو تبيع *فناجين البسكويت الشوكولاته* 

اتمنى أن أجد معكم 

و اللي تعرف أحد تقولي من وين اقدر اطلبه ؟

شكرا لكم

----------


## وجع قلب

الغاليات منو التاجرة صاحبة موقع ( برفانا شوب ) أرجو مراسلتي ع الخاص .. لأن عيبتني أغراض وبغيت أطلبها عن طريق المنتدى .. الموقع يعلق عندي يوم أطلب .. شكرا

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

> منو تقدر توفر لي شرات هالشورت واقصر >< 
> 
> باشكال ثانيه وبسعر معقول اللي تعرف سعرها فووق لاتراسلني 
> وابي سايز الميديوم

----------


## همسه ولمسه

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منوا تبيع اكياس حفظ الملابس


نفس الطلب و ابى كميات كبيره لون اسود بس

----------


## *همس*

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع القهوة المخففه للوزن؟؟

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

يريت التاجرات يساعدني عندي حفله على تاريخ 1\4 وابا اكسسوار شعر يكون للمناسبان يعني في كريستال او شي

بليزز

----------


## ورده محمد

بنات ابي عباااااااااايه اعراس الشيفون وتكون كلها شوارسكي ... بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز

وبغيت كريمات فاديااااا كرم الله يخليكم .... الي بتساعدني اتراسلني ... ولها عمولتها ,,

----------


## حرمه يديده

شيل بيت فيها ورود و حركات او حتى ساده بس المهم يكون فيها فصوووص .. 

الحصاله الذكيه 

قمصان نوم و بجامات بمقاسات كبيره 3 اكس لارج و فووق 

طبعا هالله هالله في الاسعااار ..

----------


## اونومومينتو

بنات اللي عندها كريم ماجك المبيض ترد علي ضروري .بس لزم تكون من بوظبي بليز
لاني اريده باجر

----------


## أم نهيـان

بغيت توزيعات مواليد بأسعار رخييييييييييييييييصة و تكون أشكال غريبة و حلوة لأني بشتري كمية فياليت تراعوني فالسعر ..

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي هالسااااااااااااااعه

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

> يريت التاجرات يساعدني عندي حفله على تاريخ 1\4 وابا اكسسوار شعر يكون للمناسبان يعني في كريستال او شي
> 
> بليزز


 :12 (46):  :12 (46):  :12 (1):  الله يخليكم ساعدوووووني 

ابا اكسسوار للشعر

----------


## شمس الامارااات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الله يعطيكن العافيه خواتي الفاضلات
> 
> لو سمحتن منو تبيع *فناجين البسكويت الشوكولاته* 
> 
> اتمنى أن أجد معكم 
> 
> و اللي تعرف أحد تقولي من وين اقدر اطلبه ؟
> ...


 

انا ابا بعد
بسعر حلو

----------


## ورده محمد

> بنات ابي عباااااااااايه اعراس الشيفون وتكون كلها شوارسكي ... بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز
> 
> وبغيت كريمات فاديااااا كرم الله يخليكم .... الي بتساعدني اتراسلني ... ولها عمولتها ,,



ووويينكم يا بنات الامارات ...ميييييييييين بيساعدني ,,

----------


## ميرة11

ابغي استكرات الحائط ضروري...............

----------


## أركتكتية

مراااااااحب خوااتي .. اشحالكم ..

بغيت حد يوفر لي هالساعة من ماركة D AND G 

دورت عليها في كل المولات بس ما حصلتهااا 



بلييييييييييز حد يرد علي في حال حصلتها 
ومشكووووووورين

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
بغيت البانتي أو الكلوت اللي فيه اسفنج لتكبير المؤخره !!
أرجوووكم اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور أبغي أشوفهم .. 
وابغي سعر مناسب ... 
ضروووووري ...

----------


## ورده نرجس

الغالياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. بغيت ربطة الشيخ فزاع اضن يسمونها تراين .. منو فيكن تبيعها لاني من فتره شفت الموضوع فالمول ودورته وما لقيته .. ابا الربطه اللي سيورها شرات لبس الجيش..ردن عليه باسرع وقت ..

----------


## أم فلان1

مرحباااااا...فديتكن منو من التاجرات اتبيع مكياج استوديوو

----------


## عيناااوية

بنات ابا طاجن مغربي حق الطبخ منو من المغربيات تقدر تساعدني او اي تاجره

----------


## إسكاده

ارجوكم ابا موبايل بدون كيمرا 

وفيه خاصيه انه ايكون بس 
فسجل المكالمات بس مكالمات صارده 
مكالمات مستلمه
مكالمات لم يرد عليها 

ارجوكم محتايه لموبايل يديد 
اقل شي قول شو نوعيته عشان اشتريه ولج الاجر تراه نوعيه جديمه 
بدون السجل الكبير مال كل المكالمات اوكي
ومشكورين

----------


## نبض الفرح

مطلوب فستااااان غاااااوي

شي يضعف ما يمتن >> مب ناقصييين طبعاً..
يكون وسيع جهة البطن و الفخذ..

السعر: أقل من 2000 درهم..
وعادي لو ملبوس مره أو يديد ^_^

طول الفستان 60 و فووووق
والمقاس 20-22 >> لو 22 أحسن أقدر أضوقه ولا انه يطلع ضيق بروحه خخخخخخ
يعني بقياس آخر : 52
وبالكتابه: اكس اكس لارج

ان شاء الله ألقى عندكم طلبي الحلووو يا حلوييييين..
واللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص ... وبشوف اللي عندها أنسب فستان لي برد عليها..

وشكرا هالكثر >> ^____________________^

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

ابجرب اكلات يديده ولذييييييييييييذه وسويتاااااات (ماحب القرفه لاتقولن سينابون) وياليت يكونن تاجرات راك 
مافيني اطلب من برع راك وايني الاكل بارد وبايت ! بجز !
اذا كانت قرفه خفيفه وماينذاق طعمها يعني سو لذيذه مافي مانع ^^ وياليت يكون صوص كثير خخخخخ مصختها وطولتها وهي قصيره ادري بس تحملوني بالنسبه للاسعار مابي اكبر حجم ابجرب قبل مافيه ع المجازفه ^^

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي رقم اتصالات حلو

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي مشد اندونيسي بحدود ال45 درهم
ولونه بيج

----------


## أم أحمد84

خواتي أدور على التاجرات اللي يبيعن الجلابيات المخورة

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ماكينه ازاله الشعر بدوووووون الم , هي الماكينه اعتقد ييبوها من امريكا
اللي تبيعها تراسلني مع شرط

اذا مافادتني ترجع فلوسي
لان خسرت قد شعر راسي =)

والماكينه مابنقول تناسب ناس وناس لا هي مب اعشاب والا اكل والا ملابس والا خلطه,,


=)

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

خواتي بغيت كفرات لتيلفوني


من أقدر ألاقي عندها كفرات حق نوكيا E72


بس تكون حلوه ومميزة



ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## اجتبيه

السلام عليكم 

خواتي لو سمحتو بغيت اي تاجره تيب لي بضاعه من السعوديه ...

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أبى بودرة دبليس المغربية لإزالة الشعر 

أبى 15 حبة واحدة تكون بالامارات ويا ريت لو تكون بالشارجة أو عيمان عشان أمر أخذهم عنها 

أبيهم بسرعة لأنى مستعجلة عليهم ولأنى تونى طالبة طلبية من المغرب وطلب البودرة جانى بعدها ما راح أقدر أعمل طلبية من المغرب قريب


ويا ريت السعر يكون أوكيه لآنى أعرف سعرها من المغرب جم 
*

----------


## @مي مي@

*بنات بغيت مفارش طقم سرير عادي وسرير الطفل كان في قبل عارضين بس الحين ما ادري ضيعتهم؟؟؟
دخيييييييــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلكم ردوا بسرعة*

----------


## أم عمهي

خواتي اللي يبيعن اساور فنكيه يعني الوان الموضه يراسلني
وطبعا الاسعار معقوله يعني ما تتعدى 30 درهم..

----------


## عيناوية*

ابغي كتاب الطبخ الاندنوسي
ضروووري

----------


## @مي مي@

خواتي افهموني بغيت طقم مفرش سرير عادي وسرير الطفل يعني اثنين طقم
في تاجرات قبل عارضين بس ما حصلتهم الحين ضاع الموضوع عني
والسموحة منكم جميع

----------


## برق لمع

بنات ابا عقد لولو ابيض مب لؤلؤي
يكون سعره مناسب مب مبالغ فيه
وما يكون ذهب عادي اكسسوار
واذا مخلوط بمعدن يكون فضي مب ذهبي

الديزاينات الي اباها مب نفسه بالضبط بس هالمسوتى

----------


## إسكاده

السلام عليكم 

والله انا بنت ع قد حالي من يسة البيت استويت دبه حيييييييييل
وحرام يعني وزني 115 وعمري 20 توه صغيره وطولي 159 والله حرام ايقولون ان جهاز السونا شغله خطير ينفع وايد ها الكلام صح او خطأ شو رايكم قولووو ابا اضعف اوعدكم اني مارح اسوي رجيم بس بخلي اكلي صحي 100 "100
ارجوكم قول شو اسوي 
اشتري جهاز سونا وعليه ضمان ايضعف صدق يعني استخدام يومي ؟؟؟
حدي 300 و50 حق المندوب 
ارجوكم دلوني ع احسن جهاز سونا راعوني بالسعر الله ايخليكم هالمره والله جديه 
ما بتردد وعطوني تمارين ترى ذراعي من تحت وايد مترهل استحي اطلعه او اسلم كله كندوره البس ابا اكشخ ابكت 
ردوو ع الخاص بليييييييز

----------


## أم أحمد84

نفس الطلب بالأضافة الى قوالب خبز الكيك أحجام و أشكال كبيرة و سعر معقول. 

 :Kafara:

----------


## glbe

مانيكان من الخشب ضروري

----------


## شمس الامارااات

منو تقدر اتوفرلي اكياس اتكون قاعدتها عريضه

علشان اقدر احط فيها علب الحلويات

مثل اكياس المحامص الكبيره ومحلات الجوكليت

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

ابي سويتاااااااااااااات يعني شغلات تنفع مع القهوه خخخ ادمان قهوه

بلييييييييز ابى بسكوت وجذي يعني ابى شي لذيييييييييييذ وابى كميه صغيره للتجربه بالاول ^^

----------


## ريف القلب

مرحبا 

بغيت المقصر لي يلبسونه شواب لول


منو تقدر توفرلي
أو تحط لي رابط اي تاجره تسويه وتبيعه

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم من قبل لاقية في المنتدى صور للمظلات والحين ماأدلهم وين إلي دلهم طرشلي صورهم مع الشكر

----------


## ام هند2007

خواتي التاجرات لوسمحتو الي تعرف تشتغل عالكروشيه اتراسلني ظرووووووووري

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

طلبت لانجزي ابيض من متى محد رد علي ><

----------


## كلباويه

خواتي بغيت طاولات اللابتوب

----------


## لميس85

> بنات لو سمحتوا 
> بغيت شيل البيت الماركات
> بليز الى تبيعهم تراسلنى على الخاص
> وموفقين يارب


نفس الطلب

----------


## لميس85

ابي صواني الكيك الي تكون اشكال و احجام مثل القلعة و ورود و بعد اشكال وااااايد وحدة كانت تبيعهم بس ما ادري وين موضوعها ):

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## job seeker

هلااا حبيبااتي
أنـا بغيت حد من التـااجرات توفر لي خلطة زيت ولا كريم من إحدى دول الخليج وتحديدا الكويت والمشكلة انه مااشي توصيل للاماارات
فاللي تقدر توفره لي ياليت ترااسلني عالخااص
وأكوون شااكرة لكم

----------


## { الغلآ }

السلام عليكم 

منو تقدر توفري هديه رجالية تتكون من ساعه ماركه اصليه + ثلاث عطور رجاليه ماركة + بوك وقلم +ثلاث غتر + دهن عود سيوفي

واذا ممكن توفري شي ينفع يكون هديه رجالية تخبرني به ،، اذا اقدر اخذه ولا لا .؟!
واذا ع الميزيانيه اذا امكن تحت الالف ؟؟!!

طبعا مع تغليف مرتب 

اترياكم

----------


## malak_AD

اللي تقدر تتواصل ويا أم الغالي تخبرها اني طلبت طلبية وللحين ماعرف اذا متوفره عندها ولالا محتاجتنها ضروري هالاسبوع إن شاءالله.

اللي تقدر توفرهن تخبرني

----------


## حرمة الذيب

بنات بغيت ضروري القمر المضي منو تبيعه او تعرف وين القاه

----------


## احلى شحيه

منو من التاجرات تبيع ماركه بن ناي :::::::::::::::

----------


## RT000SH

مرحباااااااااااااا...

ياريت التاجرات يساعدوني...

بغيت هدايا رجاليه غير السوع وتكون اسعار مناسبه؟؟؟؟

وكورات بلاك بيري العادي مش البولد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياريت تساعدوني 
عالخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااص...

----------


## فن القفطان

مطلوب كاميرا مراقبة الخدم بسعر منااسب

----------


## دنيا حائره

خواتي بغيت أعرف عند منو جلابيات كويتيه

----------


## ام سمسمة

بغيت اطلب من موقع واباه يوصلني لين البيت

----------


## يا رب لك م

*بغيت هالعطورات الفرنسية بسعر أقل من السووق 
بس فديتكن ابا الريحة تكوون مركزة شراات باريس غاليري* 

aigner Blue EmotionMen


Bvlgari aqva


chanel-allure-sport


CHIC_M


kenneth-cole-black-by-kenneth-cole-


m7-ysl


paco-rabanne-ultraviolet-80ml-dama-1


silver-mountain-water-by-creed

----------


## شمس الامارااات

> منو تقدر اتوفرلي اكياس اتكون قاعدتها عريضه
> 
> علشان اقدر احط فيها علب الحلويات
> 
> مثل اكياس المحامص الكبيره ومحلات الجوكليت

----------


## أم أحمد84

أخواتي بغيت غمصان نوم قطن رفيع بارد مع اكمام طويلة. يكون مناسب حق كبار السن. يزاكم الله خير.

----------


## بأول السلم

هلا خواتي منو تروم تسيرلي محل اجمل للعطور حابة أطلب كذا شي ولها عمولة بإذن الله
ضروووووووووري

----------


## mahroti

اريد قوالب الميني تشيز كيك صراحه ماذكر من اي تاجره خذتهن ؟

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي ورق عنب غاوي حامض ويجنن 

تكفوون الصور على الخاص مع الاسعار

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي قطع ساتان طايح(قماش)

----------


## إسكاده

السلام عليكن
ابا الشاي اللي ايضعف 5 كيلو ف الاسبوع وابا راي البنات عشان اطمن 
انه ما اييب اي تعب حقي ومشكورات

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت بزم ديور :Frown:

----------


## غريسه

اباااا التاجره الي اتبيع 

البهاراااات

----------


## malak_AD

*ابى طاولات اللاب توووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب التاجرات تواصلن وياي عالخاص لو عندكن*

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي جواتي سبورت للرجال

----------


## قطوة العين

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالطقم مال الحمام عزكم الله ^_^

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بنات أبى كاميرا مراقبة الخدم بسعر معقول غير مبالغ فيه 

أو قلم مراقبة الخدم*

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

تاجراااات قمصان النوم طرشولي الصور على الخاص
ابغي سعر خاااااص لاني ابغي كمية

----------


## cup cake ..~

بنات انا ابا كفرات حق الايبود مالي يكون فيه اشكال حلوه واسعارهم تكون زينه ومو غاليه

اعتقد يبيعونهم فالجمله ولا التنين بس ظروفي ماتسمح اروح هالاماكن الي تروح لاتبخل علي وهناك اكيد يبيعونهم برخص التراب

الله يخليكم ساعدوني باقرب فرصه

----------


## AD Silence

خواتي ابا بوكسات الكاب كيك

----------


## فن القفطان

بنات أبى كاميرا مراقبة الخدم بسعر معقول غير مبالغ فيه 

أو قلم مراقبة الخدم

----------


## M!ss Cute

حبيباتي ابا مشد بطن بسعر معقول وفيه منه فايده

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى عبايات حوامل نااااااعمه ...وفساتين حوامل للمناسبات وفساتين يوميه ناعمه ....ما ابى جلابيات أبدآآآآ

----------


## نصابو

خاطريه فـ فناجيل البسكوت لوووووووول
منو تقدر توفرهم ليه : )
بسعر معقوووول طبعااااا

----------


## cup cake ..~

> خاطريه فـ فناجيل البسكوت لوووووووول
> منو تقدر توفرهم ليه : )
> بسعر معقوووول طبعااااا


انا بعد ابي .. بليز بنات لا تبخلون علينا

----------


## صمت الجفون

أبي كاكاو مقرمش من داخل وبرع كاكاو لذيذ .وحجمهصغير..والعلبة ماله شرات الجواتي ..حد يوفرلي إياه وينباع ف المنتدى بس نسيت التاجرة

----------


## ريماس الدلوعة

السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاته 

فديتكم أبا قمصااااااااااان نوم رووعة ممكن بأسرع وقت

----------


## أم أحمد84

الاخوات اللي يسون سويت في بوظبي

----------


## كريستال

تجورات أريد من الشراشف النايلون الخاصه بالأطفال اللي تكون تحت الشرشف للبلل إللي تقدر توفره تراسلني ..

يزااكن الله خير ..

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا عبي سادة بقصات حلوة ^^

----------


## dnyailwalah

ابا درووووووووووووووووووووووع مالت اليمن الي هن جلابيات قطن ساده يلبسنهن اليمنيات فالبيوت 


الي نفس الفراشه بس خامة اليمن الي طايحه

حلوات للصيف

----------


## شموخ طفله

الخواات اللي تروووم تسوويلي بووفيه ومن العيين

ياليييت اطرشلي رسااله ع الخااص

ف انتظااركم خوااتي

او اللي عندها رقم مطعم فالعين يسووي بوفيه وبسععر حلوو ياليت اطرشون لي ع الخاص
ويزاكم الله كل خيير

----------


## دلوعه الموت

تاجرات العبي
ابا عبي ساده تنفع للحوامل وباسعار معقوله
وياريت لو عندها شيل حلوة بعد

----------


## ريماس الدلوعة

اختي محتارة تبا تاخذ هدايا حق ريلها بس مب عارفة شو تاخذه خذت له كل شيء تقريبا تبا تفاجاة بشيء حلو وغريب غير التلفون او الساعة او عطور او غتر او نعال 

شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## النقبية80

ابا اساس الديرماكول الي عندها تراسلني ع الخااااص

----------


## بنوته مزيونه

لو سمحتوا خواتي خاطري ف بسكوت عين الجمل بالنوتيلا منو تقدر اتسويلي متروس نوتيلا و يذوب في الثم يمي يمي و شي ثاني أنا حابه أغير النعول و الجواتي و انتو بكرامه اللي عندي مليت منهم و مب عارفه منو التاجرات اللي عندها هالسوالف ممكن تساعدوني..

----------


## سمسانه

بغيييت وحده توفرلي اسكيني

----------


## سامرية الليل

> تاجرات العبي
> ابا عبي ساده تنفع للحوامل وباسعار معقوله
> وياريت لو عندها شيل حلوة بعد


انا بعد ابا عبي للحوامل .. بس تكون بقصات بسيطة وايد عشان الدوام

----------


## أم أحمد84

الاخوات اللي يسون ميني سويت و معجنات ميني

----------


## فن القفطان

بنات أبى كاميرا مراقبة الخدم بسعر معقول غير مبالغ فيه 

أو قلم مراقبة الخدم

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفريلي جاكيتات نفس اللي فلصورة اتكون طويله وخفيفة الخامه ..
ويكون اقل من 100 درهم .. بلييييييييييييييييييز بغيته ضرووووري ... 

http://www.up.qatarw.com/get-4-2010-yoh9mwnu.jpg
http://www.up.qatarw.com/get-4-2010-oq87vp5w.jpg

----------


## miss.floower

بقيييت بناطلين الجرح الصامت ..

----------


## ريماس الدلوعة

بنات بغيت جهاز التنصت وابي احسن نوع ساعدوني

----------


## أم أحمد84

خواتي أبغي غمصان نوم قطن خفيف بارد مع اكمام طويلة و يكون مناسب حق حريم كبار.

----------


## سمسانه

> بقيييت بناطلين الجرح الصامت ..


أنا بعد أبى من عندها وراسلتها وماترد
عسى المانع خييير

----------


## شمؤعهـ

السلاااااام عليكم خوااااااااااااااااتي
حبيت اقوولكم اذا وحده اتعرف ككاو (جــــــــاك)
واذا وحده من التاجرات اتبيعهـ لاني ادور عليهــ

----------


## شموخيه حيل

مرحبااااا

شحالكن حبيبااااااااااااااتي ....

بغيت حد يووووفر لي كفراااات E72 بأشكااااااااااال حلووووووووه وديزايناااااااااااات غاويه بس ما ابغيهن ساااااااااااده 

شرااااااااات اللي فالصوره بس بغيتهن بأشكااااااال ثانيه المهم ما يكونن سااااااااده

----------


## دلوعه الموت

تاجرات العبي ابا عبي ساده تنفع للحوامل وابا شيل حلوة باسعار معقوله

وتاجرات البجايم ابا بجامات حلوة منوعه شورتات وبرمودات وقمصان طويله ابا اخذ كميه فابا بسعر معقول

----------


## دمع الذكريات

خواتي اذكر شيء وحده من التاجرات تبيع شرات سله او كيس اسود يعتبر شرات سله الزباله داخل السياره 
وانتوا بكرامه ويلست ادور عليها بس ما حصلتها صراحه

----------


## روح العود ~

*من التاجرة إللي تبيع المشد البني إللي بخمسين درهم ؟؟*

----------


## صفاء1983

بدي اسماء لبعض التاجرات من راك لو سمحتوا

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

ابا وحده من التاجرات تروم تسير الصيني .. وبطلب منها بعض الاغراض من هناك.. واكيد راح يكون لها نسبة ع تعبها ..

----------


## Bent_Almaleh

بناااااات ابا ليينك التاجره الي اتبيع القماطات الغريبه بليييييييييز ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا تاتو للجسم اشكال حلوة

----------


## smily

إللي طالبة الكرسي الهزاز مال بيبي شوب تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## *بنت العزبة*

هلا انا مره شفت مخاور قطن بس ظيعت التاجره ما اعرف اسمها الي عندها مخاور قطن وبسعر معقول بليييز تعطيني خبر

----------


## روح*الورد

أبى الفارعة"" وهي نفس الصمغ الأحمر

----------


## روحي بلقاك

يسلمـؤؤؤ ع هيكـ موضوع الي يشوف متطلباتنا ..
اممممم نسيت اسم تاجره الي عندها كريم مادري زيت لتطويل الرموش والشعر و تنعيمه وهيكـ يعني ياليت
تعطوني اسمها ..؟ؤ ثــآنكس حبايبي ^^

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

وين التاجرة المصارعه؟؟
اباها ضروووووري ياليت ترد على رسايلي

----------


## مس أم

مرحبا انا عضوة يديده
درت المنتدى كله ادور على طلبي وما حصلته ياريت تساعدوني

انا ابا فيونكات بس ابا نفس هالديزاينات 





ويعطيكم العافيه على ابداعاتكن

----------


## سلهم بعينه

بنـــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااااااات فديتــــــكن ابا روابط التاجرات الي يســـــون كـــب كيك وســـويتات 
الـــي تعــــرف اطرشـــلي عــلى الخـــاص بــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــيييييييز لنــــي صدق محتــايتنهــم عنــدي عــزيمه وماعندي حد يــــسوي السويت

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

هلا بالكل 

بغيت العاب زوجية وباسعاااااار مقبوله

----------


## كازميه

اريد مفارش السرير حلوه والوان جديده

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا عبي سادة بقصات حلوة ^^

----------


## looloo

بنات بليز منو ممكن توفرلي عباية خاصةللاعراس واباها غير يعني روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة واللي تكون كلها شغل وشرات الفستان لها ذيل وطرحة على الراس بس بسعر مناسب

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت بزم ديور ديور فقط

والتاجره الى تسوى محلى

----------


## قلم ملون

مين التاجرة الي تبيع استكرات البلاك بيري

----------


## مناكير فوشية

خواتي

ابا التاجرات الي يسوون بسكوت عين الجمل
ابغي تقريبا 30 حبة .. شيء بنوتيلا و شيء بالتوفي
اريدهن من دبي عشان اتلاقى وياهن عند ابتاون او اي مكان قريب استلم الطلبية 
ابغي بسعر حلو ^^ . 
ولو عيبني بتكون التاجرة المتعمدة عندي ان شاء الله

----------


## البرنسيسة90

بغـــيت فساتـــين ناااااااااعمــة بحدود 400 او 500^^

----------


## الشوق يذبح

بنااااات بغيت مكينة البخااار للشعر 
منوووه من التاجراات متوفر عندها 

بلييييز ع الخاااص

----------


## الشوق يذبح

اريد المرضاااعه العجيبه بلييييز 
وين اقدر احصلها 


ع الخااااص

----------


## مادوتي

السلام عليكم
خواتي التاجرات من اتبيع سجادات الجيب الماااااااااركه؟؟ وكم الاسعار ؟؟ واذا بغييت ان الطلبيه اتكووون بس من ماركات معينه انا اختارها عادي؟؟ بليييز اتراسلني عالخاااااااااااص او اتطرش لي لنك اشوف موضوعها؟؟ ياريت لو ابسرعه

----------


## um 7amid

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو بس بغيت الاكسجين الشفاف اذا ما عليكم اماره والله لقيت العنوان لاكن ما اذكر من والله 
و تسلمووون

----------


## أم راشــــــد

خواتي امنوه تقدر اتوفرلي غرض من JBR ؟
بالعموله اللي تطلبها

----------


## DOODA

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات ... 
منو ممكن توفر لي جلابيات الستان والقطن اللي بالدانتيل ... 
وسجادات الجيب بعد منو يوفرها ... 
مستعجل على الخاص ... لو سمحتو خواتي

----------


## فطيمة

منو تبيع جهاز تنظيف البشره

وزيت شما علشان شعرى ما بيبطل ينزل

----------


## الامل موجود

حد توفر لي مكياج شارمل

----------


## bellegirl

_عين الجمل

70 حبة بـ 70 درهـــم

الاخت الي مسوية هذا الاوفر تراسلني ^_^



لانجري قيـــاسات كبيرة 3اكس لارج أو 4 ^_* وأسعار أقل عن 100

_

----------


## شمس الامارااات

منو تقدر توفر لي بلو بيري
نفس الي ينحط على السويتات

لاعت جبدي وانا ادور في راك وما حصلت

نفس ها الصوص الي على السويت

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي المرضعه العجيبه مرضعه اوبرا

----------


## احتاجك..

> بنات بليز منو ممكن توفرلي عباية خاصةللاعراس واباها غير يعني روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة واللي تكون كلها شغل وشرات الفستان لها ذيل وطرحة على الراس بس بسعر مناسب


MEEE 2

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

ابغي قمصاان نوووم


^^

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

خواتي بغيت كفرااات لتيلفوووني


تكون حلوه ومميزة


نوع التيلفووون


نوكيا E72


ياااليت اللي عندها تسااااعدني

----------


## شموخ سعوديه

السلام عليكم 

اخواتي مدري احصل هذا المنتج في الامارات ولا لا؟

وين احصله وبكم الاسعار بدرزن ؟

ايش الاشكال المتوفره 


 :Sha2: القى ردود تثلج الصدر

----------


## همس المشأعر

وين اقدر احصل مجموعة حصالات الذكيه

----------


## قلم ملون

مين التاجرة الي تبيع استكرات البلاك بيري

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى عبايات حوامل نااااااعمه ...وفساتين حوامل للمناسبات وفساتين يوميه ناعمه ....ما ابى جلابيات أبدآآآآ

----------


## دمدم23

مرحبا الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لين CREST ADVANCE SEAL وهيه عبارة عن شرايط تتلزق في الضروس للتبيض خلال 14 يوم وهن ممتازات خيال كنت شارية منهن في امريكا ومب متوفرات في الامارات حد عندها فكرة وين القاهن او منو تبيعهن او ادبرهن لي .؟؟

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

منو التاجره الي تبيع هالحلاوه 

[IMG]http://m002.maktoob.com/********/up/1924818687528627631.bmp[/IMG]
حلاوه runts

----------


## وردة غلا

منو التاجره اللي تبيع كيس الزباله مال السياره اللي يتعلق بالسيت

----------


## نور الله

السلام عليكم00 وين اقدر احصل الكيس البلاستيك الي احط فية ثياب ريلي للدوام00

----------


## فسيحة

مين يقدر يوفرلي حافظ الاحذية والاكسسوار بسعر زين 

حافظ الاحذية يجي اثنين مع بعض

----------


## عواشهـ

> مرحبا الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لين CREST ADVANCE SEAL وهيه عبارة عن شرايط تتلزق في الضروس للتبيض خلال 14 يوم وهن ممتازات خيال كنت شارية منهن في امريكا ومب متوفرات في الامارات حد عندها فكرة وين القاهن او منو تبيعهن او ادبرهن لي .؟؟




انا ابا بعد..

----------


## mnasi

مرحباااا

منو تقدر توفر لي شي راااهي ينلبس فملجه غير الفستاان ابااه يكوون مميز
واباا هالاسبووع ضروري

----------


## دمعهـ

السلام عليكم ،، 

منو تقدر تطلب لي من مواقع اجنبيه ؟

----------


## reem.m

السلام عليكم ،، 

منو تقدر تطلب لي من مواقع اجنبيه ؟


عندي كم موقع ابا أشتري منهن

----------


## نم نم مي

> مرحباااا
> 
> منو تقدر توفر لي شي راااهي ينلبس فملجه غير الفستاان ابااه يكوون مميز
> واباا هالاسبووع ضروري


أناااااااااااااا ابغي بعد

----------


## غرام الحس @

بغيت عبي مناسبات وباسعار معقوله

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

بغيت كفراتتتت حق تيلفووني


تكون حلوه ومميزه


تيلفون وكيا E72

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بزم ديور ديور فقط

----------


## مناكير فوشية

> خواتي
> 
> ابا التاجرات الي يسوون بسكوت عين الجمل
> ابغي تقريبا 30 حبة .. شيء بنوتيلا و شيء بالتوفي
> اريدهن من دبي عشان اتلاقى وياهن عند ابتاون او اي مكان قريب استلم الطلبية 
> ابغي بسعر حلو ^^ . 
> ولو عيبني بتكون التاجرة المتعمدة عندي ان شاء الله

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي عبي مناسبات بسعر حلو


يفضل الشغل يكون بالاسود او الفضي او الذهبي او الرمادي 

او مكس من هاالألوان

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابغي كريم تبيض مو تفتيح تبيييييييييييييييض 

تعبت وانا اسمع كلام واشتري وما الاقي فايده فدخيلكم مابي الموضوع تجاره بس ابي شي اكيد يبيض ويورد 

يعني بياااض واضح ..

ضرووووووووووووري ابغي قبل شهر 6

----------


## mnasi

> ابغي كريم تبيض مو تفتيح تبيييييييييييييييض 
> 
> تعبت وانا اسمع كلام واشتري وما الاقي فايده فدخيلكم مابي الموضوع تجاره بس ابي شي اكيد يبيض ويورد 
> 
> يعني بياااض واضح ..
> 
> ضرووووووووووووري ابغي قبل شهر 6





واناا بعد ابااااا

----------


## mnasi

مرحباااا

منو تقدر توفر لي شي راااهي ينلبس فملجه غير الفستاان ابااه يكوون مميز
واباا هالاسبووع ضروري

ولو سمحتواا خوااتي مااباا يكوون جلابيات ولا مغربي تنوره وقميص مثلاا يكوون حلو

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــلا

بنات 
انا طلبي هالمره غير ...!!
اختي تعبت من روحت الصالون كل اسبوع (( خاصه انه بعيد عن بيتهم )) !! ف تبي وحده تقدر تروح لها البيت تسويلها تشقير ... سشوار ... شنب ... حلاوه ... 
تبي وحده شاطره وشغلها حلو ... !
ملاحظه : تبيها تروح لها كل اسبوع مـــــــره .. ! 
** ابـــوظبي **

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah:  انا عندي طلبيين فارجو الافاده
وين الاقي اكسسوارات الشع عشان العرس 
سرت المريا ولايف ستيال ماحصلت وييييييييييين الاقيهن
وطلب الثاني ابا حنايه تي الين البيت لني ما اقدر الروح الصالون لضروف خاصه بس اباه ما تكون 
غاليه 000000000000000000000
ان من العين

----------


## loOolipoOop

خلاص حصلت طلبي ^^

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم حبايبي عندي شنط وجواتي اريد أعرضهم في ازهاب اخوية انا مسويتنهن ك هدية كيف الطريقه لعرضهن لعندها فكرة تخبرني وشكرا

----------


## عذاب_العين

مرحبا بنات .. 

انا بغيت شي من موقع 
بس الشحن ما يوصل إلا في ماليزيا 
لو في تاجرات هناك في ماليزيا او حد عنده في ماليزيا ويروم ايب لي هالشي بكون شاكره لكم 
والفايده إلي تامر عليه 

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/magic-bra-wit...e5b490b94#shId

هذا إلي اباه في الرابط ..

----------


## امل الغربيه

إولاً :. حبيتـ إشكر إختي "ورودة دبي " 
لي دلتني على هالموضوع ,, مااكان عندي فكره عنه ,,

وتالي :. إبي أسأل على الحبوب الملونه ,, إلي إزين فيهاا ,, الكااب كيك ,,

----------


## كرهت الدنيا

ابغي كريم تبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــض ...

عرس اختي بعد شهرين تقريبا او ثلاث ..وانا لوني حنطي ..وابغي ابيض ..

وابغي كل اللي فالقاعده يشهقوووون من زوووووود البياض اللي وصلتله مو بس ويهي لاا جسمي كااااااااااامل

مابي ركب سوودااا مابي اكوااع سوودااا ابغي كل شي يلق فيني ..دخيلكم دلوني على خلطة او كريم

واذا ماينباع بلييييييز لاتبخلوني علي بخبراتكم ... صج حلم خاطري يتحقق خاطري بخدوود ورديه من البياااااض

----------


## أم أحمد84

حبيباتي صارلي أسبوع أطلب . أبغي غمصان نوم، أو جلابيات نوم بايدين طوال، قطن ناعم و بارد تنفع حق كبار السن

----------


## برستيـج

ابا الاكمام الي تنلبس تحت العباه .. 

في وحده تسوي باشكال والوان حلوة ومميزة... يعني مابا شغل السوق

----------


## eman987

السلام عليكم
خواتي بغيت مدس وشنطه مال بيبي واذا كان معا الست بعد اغراض يكون احسن. المهم يكون الست يديد وبسعر معقول. الي عندها ياليت ترسل السعر والصور بليييز.

----------


## ريمييه

*ادور على اطقم شنط كبيره ... ابغي ارتب فيها الزهبه

اللي عندها ياريت لوتراسلني فاقرب وقت ... للضرووووره*

----------


## كوين فاشن

هدايا رجاليه + تغليف باسعار حلووووه 

تجوووووووووووووووورات ابا صوووووووور فديت روووحكن صور صور صور + الاشياء اللي ممكن اتوفرووونها ..




بالاضــــــــــــــــــــافه إلى نظارات Ray-Ban << 

النظاره الاولـى : نفس هالصوره بــس ابا الاطار باللون الذهبي .



النظاره الثانيه: نفس هذي بالضببببببببببببببببببببط



النظاره الثالثه: فيهــــآ قطعه جلد فـ الوسط ( *رجاليه* )







واللي عندها كوليكشن نظارات راي بان اطرش لي الصوور او لينك موضوعها ع الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## saasmo

خواتي ابي وحده ترتبلي موضوع بالصور والحركات عن بضاعتي طبعا الدخون والعطور والدفع تحويل رصيد

----------


## بنت الصيعري

لوسمحتواانا ابغى الحبوب التايلندية للتسمين اللي تقدرتوفرها لي انا بالسعوديه انتظرالرد

----------


## المحيربية

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

خواتي الغاليات شحالكن عساكن بخير ؟؟
فديتكن ما عليكم أمر أبغا أسوي توزيعات حلوة ومفيدة وسعرها حلو مب غالي لأني أبغا كمية تناسب مشاركة دائرتي مع الحملة إلي مسوتنها هيئة الهلال الأحمر في القسم إلي أنا فيه لأنه حنا بنسوي طبق خيري وبنسعرها وبنبيعه وبتروح ريعه لهيئة الهلال الأحمر للفقراء والمحتاجين وأنا من عندي أبغا أسوي بعد توزيعات راقية وحلوة وما تكون غالية وايد وتحطلي مع كل توزيعه كرت حلو معبر يخص المشاركة ويشجعهم على إنه يشترون وعادي تنوعلي تسويلي تشكيلة من التوزيعات تناسب الكبار والصغار وبيكون الأجر ( لها ولي ) لأنها ساعدتني وراعتني بالسعر .. 
أبغاها فديتكن خلال يوم الخميس هذا الأسبوع تكون جاهزة .. لأنه الفعاليات بتبدأ عندنا يوم الجمعة ....
في انتظاركن خواتي ... بلييييز لا تخذلوني ولكم الأجر إنشالله ....*

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

تاجرات العطور الفرنسية راسلوني

----------


## عيناااوية

بغيت البودره الحمره والبود=ره السوده للحلويات حق البسكوت او كيك بليز منو تقدر توفرها لي ابا لونه مركز ويكون احمر واسود

----------


## Fashion

سلااااااااااام عليكم جميعا شحالكم انشااءالله الكل بخير "
وينكن يا بنااات وحريم بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز الشيمه اساعدوني"
انا بنت مقبله على الزوااج جريييييييييب وااباا قميص نوم لليلة الدخله 
الي ايكون قصير من جداام وطويل من وراا شي يكون حلو بليييييييز ساعدوني

----------


## مدام عناد

*السلام عليكم...


منو من التاجرات ممكن توفرلي أبواك رجاليه؟؟

أنتظر ردودكن و شكرا*

----------


## sun flower

ابغي توزيعات مواليد على شكل فستان

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

منو التاجره الى تسوي محلى

----------


## لك غلا

بليز اريد حد يوفرلي حبوب الجلوتثيون 500 من امريكا 3 علب بليز ساعدوني بسرعة

----------


## فطيمة

> منو تبيع جهاز تنظيف البشره
> 
> وزيت شما علشان شعرى ما بيبطل ينزل

----------


## ام سلا مـه

اخباركم يا حلوين بغيت جهاز لتكبير الصدر
اللي متوافر عندها ياليت ترد علي بأسرع وقت..
و هاذي صوره الجهاز 
http://********.maktoob.com/up/2044162050508291435.jpg

او

http://i33.tinypic.com/2jcivdz.jpg

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

شنطه لون اصفر حجم وسط

----------


## عيناااوية

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بغيت البودره الحمره والبود=ره السوده للحلويات حق البسكوت او كيك بليز منو تقدر توفرها لي ابا لونه مركز ويكون احمر واسود

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

> ابغي كريم تبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــض ...
> 
> عرس اختي بعد شهرين تقريبا او ثلاث ..وانا لوني حنطي ..وابغي ابيض ..
> 
> وابغي كل اللي فالقاعده يشهقوووون من زوووووود البياض اللي وصلتله مو بس ويهي لاا جسمي كااااااااااامل
> 
> مابي ركب سوودااا مابي اكوااع سوودااا ابغي كل شي يلق فيني ..دخيلكم دلوني على خلطة او كريم
> 
> واذا ماينباع بلييييييز لاتبخلوني علي بخبراتكم ... صج حلم خاطري يتحقق خاطري بخدوود ورديه من البياااااض







انا بعددددددددددددددددددددددددد بس بشرط لو مانفعني ترد لي البيزات 

لان تعتب من كثر ماخسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسر وبدون فايده تذكر

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

منو يوفر لى بزم ديور اصليه قلت ديور فقط

----------


## سهاوي

ابااااااااا بدياااااااات سبونش بوووووووووووب

حق البي بي ولا حق الكباااااااار
بلييييز منو يقدر يوفرلي

----------


## ^ريـم القوافـي^

مرحبا بالتاجرات الحلوات ^^

فديتكن منوه تروم توفرلي كريم اساس جريماس الاصلي طبعا

اللي تروم يا ليت اطرشلي رساله خاصه وما عليها امر  :Smile:

----------


## PINK ! HEART

اخواتي بغيت قباضات الجوري ما اعرف عند اي عضوه كانت حاطتنه في توقيعها وبغيت بجامات لاولاد قطن سادا باي الالوان وابغي طلبيه كب كيك الي تسوي اطرش لي الصور والسموحه ..

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

مرحبااااااااا بناتات وتاجرات 

تاجرات الاكل بليزز حاولو تفهموني لاني مش عارفه كيف اوضح طلبي


انا ابـــــــي سويت يكون هش او بالمعنى الاصح يكون شرات الفلين :12 (78): 
والله مب عارفه كيف اوضح هههههههههههههههه

ابي شي جد حلووو

----------


## دار ثيبان

منو تقدر توفرلي علب الكب كيك المقسماات

----------


## 88AnGeL88

السلاام عليييكم ... بناات طلبت مساعدتكن بلييز ... 
في تاجره في جمييرا تسوي صيااني سوييت للعيد والمناسباات . اللي يعرفها بلييز يخبرني لانه عرس اختي قرييب وانا من زمان شايفه شغلها وناويه اطلب من عندها .. 

مشكوريين

----------


## اجتبيه

الي تقدر توفر لي بضاعه من الاردن

والسموحه

----------


## miss.floower

مرحبا ..
منيه ممكن توفرلي أكياس للبضاعه إلي عندي بس اباهن بالجمله ..
ابا كميه كبيره ..
لو سمحتن ...
مابا اشتري أكياس بالحبه ...
الان ميزانيتي ماساعد ..
ومشكوراااااااااااااات يالغاليات

----------


## فوآغي

ابـا دخووون ريحته جنااان رووعه او عوود كمبوودي .. يكون سعره مابين 30 لـ 100 الدرهم ..

----------


## الدلـــع

منو التاجره اللي تبيع الجهاز لحمام الزيت اللي يشتغل على الاستشوار

----------


## ام المزيون

*بـــجـــــــــــايـــــــــــمــ*

----------


## أم ود!د

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شايفة من فترة موضوع لتاجره

أتبيع لوح للبيت بأحجام مختلفه

يعني اللوحه الوحده مجزئة عدة اجزاء

وما اعرف منو هالتاجره

يااليت اتساعدوني*

----------


## bissanza

*ساعة جيس أصلية مب تقليييييييييددد* اللي عندها اطرش لي الصورة مع السعر وشكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Styleesh

بنااااات بلييييييييييييييز بغييييييييت زفة وداعيه للعرووس.... ابااا اسوي سبرايز ل صدييقة دربي ف يوم عرسهــــــأأ
وتكؤؤؤن اهداااااء مني ,,,,,,,,


بلييييييييز ف اقرب وقققققققققت ممكن ... بسعر معقوووووووووووووووول .......

----------


## سلامــــة

مرحبا خواتي ابا استيكرااااااااات للجدران ضرررررررررررررورري

----------


## فينيسياا

بنااات لو سمحتو بغيت اتواصل مع العضوة lobnania اللي هي الكوافيرة ماري

ضروووري اللي عندها رقمها او تعطيني اللنك لملفها الشخصي ..\\وشكرا

----------


## عمر الورد

منو عندها التشقير الشفاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تراسلني على الخاص شكرا

----------


## روووح المها

*يا تاااااااجرات .. منو منكن تبيع اشيا غريبه تنفع كهدااااياااا ^^ يعني مثلا بيضه داخله نبتها و هكذااااااااا
*
ضرووووري لا هنتن

----------


## خ-_-و

الغاليات الي يبيعون لانجري ممكن احصل عندكم قميص النوم الي يكون معاه بانتي رجالي من نفس قطعه قميص النوم ومشكوووووووووووووورين

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يسعدلي مساااكم

وين بحصل أبواك رجاليه بألأوان معينه

أسود من برع وأحمر من داخل

+

أصفر من برع وأسود من داخل

واريت يكون السعر مناااااسب
مب اكثر من 200 درهم

ضروووووري

----------


## سالي نون

هلاوغلا
بنات منو التاجرات تبيع أغراض تزيين الحلويات والكب كيك ؟
لتعرف تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## dam3et_uae

مرحبا خواتي 

فديتكم ابي شي يرتب الاغراض اللي بالهاند باق ... بس اهم شي عندي انه يكون مرتب ... وسعره فيه

----------


## dam3et_uae

بنات اللي يطبخون ممكن المينيو ع الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## um 7amid

لو سمحتواحبايبي بغيت اعرف منو تبيع المشقر الشفاف بليييييييز

----------


## عناد المنصوري

اباااا وحده اتوفر لي هالشنطة اصغر حجم الها 




والسعر معقوول

----------


## ام سمسمة

بغيت مراضع اليهال اللي بمصاصة و تكون سلم و استلم مب ايداع اسهل لي أنا

----------


## برق لمع

بنات ابا مشقر للشعر يكون سريع
واهم شي ما يحرق الويه لان ويهي حساس وعيوني تحرقني واتدمع يوم اشقر ويهي

----------


## ام_خلوف

السلام عليكن بنات شخباركن اول شي الله يوفكن كل وحده باسمها وثاني شي اا وحده توي كييييك ضرررررررررررررروري عندي مناسبه باجر وجهزت كل شي الا الكيك نسيت هههههههههه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اليبتجهزلي اياه مابنسالها خيرها لين يوم الدين 
ادري ان طلبيه يمكن يكون شويه صعب بس ماعليه تحملوني وطبعا الاسعار تكون عاديه هب مبالغ فيها  :Smile:

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

العضوة اللي تبيع جهااااااااااااز المصحف
راسلييييييييييييييييييني ضروووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## فن القفطان

منو تسوي بروجكتات تراسلني

----------


## منولة القمورة

السسسلام عليكم خواتي

شخباركم 

انا محتاجة بدلات رقص شرقي تكون موديلاتها نفس موديلات الرقاصات المحترفات

يعني سنتيان مع التنوره < هذا اللي يعجبني اكثر شي .. الاقمشة ابي شيفونات

واللي تبيني اوضح لها طلبي أكثر ترسل لي ايميلها عشان ارسل الصور ..

انا يمكن احتاج 3 او 4 قطع حسب الاسعار كل ماكانت حلوة باخذ اكثر لي ولخواتي 

طبعا انا في السعوديه ومالقيت عندنا شي حلو ، وانا وحده قالت لي ان فيه في الامارات انواع مرره حلوه

عاد همتكم معانا ياصبايا .. والله يوفقكم جميعًا


ملاحظة : اختي ام عبود اللي راسلتني قبل ، رسلت لك مسج اكثر من مره ، بس الظاهر ماوصلوا مدري شو السالفه  :Frown:

----------


## اللآلئ

اممم ..
ابغي علبه الميك اب الشفاافه .. اللي ترتبيين عليها الميك اب ..
اللي تنحط فوق التسريحه .. فيها فتحاات تحطيين كل شي فمكانه..

http://www.womangate.net/up/uploads/99c6b95b0d.jpg

الصندوق اللي ع اليمين و اللي ع اليساار اللي ع طااوله ..

----------


## كريستال

مرحبا خوااتي .

أريد أفكار حلوه وتوزيعات لحفل تخرج ولدي من الروضه لأني بسوي له حفله أخر هالشهر في الروضه ..

اللي عندها أفكار يديده وحلوه للأطفال وبأسعار حلوه تراسلني ضرووووووووووووووووري ...

----------


## أم ود!د

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شايفة من فترة موضوع لتاجره
> 
> أتبيع لوح للبيت بأحجام مختلفه
> 
> يعني اللوحه الوحده مجزئة عدة اجزاء
> 
> وما اعرف منو هالتاجره
> ...

----------


## мεмε.ρяεsтιgε

تآجرآت .. أو عضوآت ..
اللي تبيع ملآبس أطفآل مآركآت .. يآليت ترآسلني في الخآص ظروري ظروري ..
والعمر من سنتين لين 11 سنه ..

ثآنكس ..

----------


## CSD

مرحبأأ..!! 
بغيت اسال عن الخبازه الكهربائيه الفوريه ..!! 
وين اقدر احصلها ..!! وبكم ..!! 

والسموحه ..!!

----------


## eman987

انا بخاطري اتعلم امكيج حالي. بليييز الي تعرف وحده تيي البيت ومكياجه يكون حلو وبسعر معقول تخبرني. نسيت اقول انا من عجمان.

----------


## غصن الذهب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مين تقدر توفر لي مثل هذا الدولاب حق الاكسسوار او وين الاقيه 



ومشكووووره

----------


## برق لمع

بنات في مثل اله صغيره تحسب السجدات في الصلاه حق الي يتلخبطون الي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني

----------


## 3thaaab

مرحبا بنات وتاجرات

انا ادور على التاجرات اللي يبيعون قلم الكاميرا لمراقبة الخدم

جزاكم الله خير اللي تعرف عند منو احصل طلبي تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## لغز

اباااااا جلابيات بيت مريحه وعمليه وفيها حركاااااات حلووووووووووووه 
^______^

----------


## dala3 reemany

ابا هالشنط .. لانه التاجره ديور ما تقدر  :Frown:  

طقم وردي منقط اخضر ب350 درهم

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 
بغيت راس مانيكان بس بدون ملامح وبدون شعر ..

----------


## ام سالم

*سلمكن الله بغيب معاليق الثياب الصغيره مال التوزيعات*

----------


## الناعمة_999

*بليـــــــــــــــــــــز منو تبيع بــــــــــــــــــزم ماركات اصليه .. .. ابا شي حلو ..*

----------


## sun2moon

ابا مدس الطفل والقماط بس شرط يكون بربري 

منو يدلني عليه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهندسة_22

أبا ميدالية سيارة مرسيدس تكون راقية ... مطلية بالذهب او فضه .. او حتى سواروفسكي تكون حلوة

----------


## ام سالم

*سلمكن الله بغيب معاليق الثياب الصغيره مال التوزيعات*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مين تقدر توفر لي مثل هذا الدولاب حق الاكسسوار او وين الاقيه 
> 
> 
> 
> ومشكووووره


أنا بعد أبا شراته

----------


## وحدة صريحة

اريد بقلاوه من تركيا .. 

منو تقدر توفر لي بقلاوه من تركيااااااا ,,

----------


## الخقاقة

اللي عندهااا مكينة نافورة الجوكلت تراسلني

----------


## هآديه بطبعي

لو سمحتوا خوااتي منو عندها عبايا راس مال الاعراس فيها كرستال شرات الطرحه ..

----------


## خ-_-و

خواتي منو من التاجرات اتبيع شموع الي على شكل انته عمري ..وعلى شكل حبي

تراسلني على الخاص وبكون شاكرة لها.............

----------


## كبريــاء

*بنات ابي طاسه للراس بس تكون اكسسوار..*

----------


## Royal Cupcake

ممكن تاجره تطلب لي من النت 
من موقع امريكي 

ضروووووووووووووووووري

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أبى عباية سادة بقصة بسيييييييييييييطة ومبتكرة والقماش يكون انترنت او قماشة حلوة ما تحتاج لكوى

والكم يكون شرات هذا 



والسعر لا يزيد عن 150 درهم 

وأبي أشوف صورة العباية كااااملة قبل لا أشتري

او اللى تعرف مكان يبيع عبى حلوة بنفس المواصفات في الشارقة او عجمان تدلنى 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فن القفطان

اللي تسوي بروجكت حق الكلية تراسلني

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

> العضوة اللي تبيع جهااااااااااااز المصحف
> راسلييييييييييييييييييني ضروووووووووووووووووووووووري


ضروووووووووري اللي تعرف منو التاجرة اللي تبيعه تراسلني لاني طلبت منها من فترة ولحد اليو ماوصلوه وضيعت اسمها بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت اسوي هديه ل 4 اشخاص هم ربيعاتي لما ييون يزوروني .. ويكون فيه يعني كذا غرض .. 
واالميزانيه 200 درهم .. اللي تقدر تراسلني ..



بغييييت ضروووووري صفحة العضوة اماراتيه اللي تبيع شنط السفر المنقطه ..  :Frown:  

ممكن ..

----------


## KFK-GRL

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي 
الشموع الي اتكون على شكل انته عمري ومع حبي وتراسلني ع الخاص

وبكون شاكرة لها واااااااااايد ..

----------


## ام سالم

*سلمكن الله بغيب معاليق الثياب الصغيره مال التوزيعات*  

*سلمكن الله بغيب معاليق الثياب الصغيره مال التوزيعات* 


انا ابا المعلاق بس الثياب انا اسويها من الكروشية

----------


## برق لمع

> بنات في مثل اله صغيره تحسب السجدات في الصلاه حق الي يتلخبطون الي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني


اكرر طلبي

----------


## glbe

ابى الستيان اللي يكون فيه شرآت السير الشفاف او ستيان رافع للصدر



اباه ضروري عندي عرس ~

 :Smile:

----------


## خ-_-و

خواتي الغاليات منو عندها ادوات للمساج.......... تراسلني ع الخاص 

.ومشكورين

----------


## فراولة VIP

اريد غمصان نوم بالجمله

----------


## shy6o0nah

منو عندها بجايم الصيف ...

تكون حلووه وخفيفه..

----------


## دلوعة مام

بغيت وحده تقدر توفر لي فساتين اطفال يعني عمر 3 و 4 سنوات 

مب اي فساتين

بغيتها تكون راقية ومن محلات عالمية 
واذا عندها مواقع تراويني 

ابي شي نادر 

والسعر فوق ال 500 

يعني فستان يصلح للعرس ولا اول ايام العيد والحفلات 

اللي تعرف تراسلني بلييز

----------


## ساجدة أزهري

ابقي تاجرة سجادة جيب , والسعر مناسب تراسلني

----------


## الرحيــل

ممكن رابط التاجرة اللي عرضت كولكشن اليديد للنعول من امريكا

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

السلام عليكم

بغيت أشتري فستان سهره لعرس أختي .. بغيته مميز وأنيق

----------


## أم أحمد84

مطلوب مخورات قطن و بأسعار معقولة عاجل

----------


## عــــذوب

منو منو الاخوات يأجرن فساتين 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DOODA

زيت تطويل الشعر ام شما اتوقع اسمه ... و ممكن رابط التاجرة اللي عرضت كولكشن اليديد للنعول من امريكا

----------


## sh3no3a

لو سمحتو بغيت قصة "يهودي في بلاط الملك النعمان" من اصدار مؤسسة الامارات للإعلام اصدارات مجلة ماجد

القصة قديمة وانا كان عندي نسخة منها بس ظاعت عشان جي أبا اشتري القصة حتى لو كانت قديمة ومستعملة بس تكون في حالة جيدة يعني مش مقطوعة وما فيها أوراق ناقصة مثلا !!!

اللي عندها القصة وبغت تبيعها تطرشلي صورة الغلاف عالخاص عشان أتأكد انها القصة المطلوبة
وما برد على اي وحدة ما تطرشلي صورة الغلاف

شكرًا *

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ماكينه تزيل الشعر من الجذور بدون الم 


بشرط ,,


اذا استعملتها وحسيت بالم ترجع فلوسي


..

تعبت

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أبى عباية سادة بقصة بسيييييييييييييطة ومبتكرة والقماش يكون انترنت او قماشة حلوة ما تحتاج لكوى

والكم يكون شرات هذا >>> مزموم



والسعر لا يزيد عن 150 درهم 

وأبي أشوف صورة العباية كااااملة قبل لا أشتري وما اريد عبى بحرانية يعنى قصتها شرات عبايات البحرين  ما احبهم 

او اللى تعرف مكان يبيع عبى حلوة بنفس المواصفات في الشارقة او عجمان تدلنى 

بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## أعذب همس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بغيت وحدة تبيع تي شيرتات بيضه سادة نسائية وسعرها ما يتعدى 

ال 15 درهم 

وابا حوالي 50 حبة 

وشكرا لكم

----------


## عتاشي2

شو احدث الكوشات الحين يعني كيف تشكيلتن
وكيف احسن شي تصفف الكراسي في الصاله الاعراس

----------


## بنت الشوامس

*اذا فيه تاجرة تسوي بوفيهات بس يكون شغل جلو*
*وابغي المليكان الابيض اللي رقبتة خشب واحد كبير وواحد مقاس ملابس اطفال*

----------


## 8نوف8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منو من التاجرات يبيع الستيان الشفااف داخل الإمارات

لاني شفت التاجرة هيام تبيع .. بس هي من برع الإمارات

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي وحده مصممه اتصمم عبــي رووعه

يعني اراويها العباه اللي ابا اتسويلي شراتها بالظبط

واسعار حلوه ورخيصه ..

----------


## دفوشة

منو من التاجرات ومصممات المنتدى تقدر تفصلي نفس هالعباة بس بسعر حلوو وبقطعة تناسب الموديل

ولازم الموديل يضبط اتريا ردودكن

----------


## دفوشة

تاجرات العطور منو تقدر توفرلي هالعطر

Giselle

من ماركة Carla Fracci 

هاذي صورته

----------


## يا رب لك م

بغيــت ورق لف هدايا مميز ويصلح للهدايا الرومانسية 
ابغييه من النووع الثقيل مب الخفيف 

وابغي بعد اكسسوارات راقية لتزيين الهدايا 

وأهم شي ما يكوون السعر فووق المعقوول

----------


## wanso

:Salam Allah: 

شحالكم خواتي عساكم بخير

أنا عضوة يديدة في الموقع وما أعرف كيف أتم الأمور :12 (49): 

بغيت فساتين حمل ديزاينات يديدة وألوان حلوة اللي عندها ياريت اتساعدني واتخبرني كيف أتم الأمور  :44 (22):  

صراحة الموقع وااااايد حلو  :12 (79):

----------


## سامرية الليل

التاجرة فلونة لو سمحتي راسليني

دورتج في المنتدى كاملما حصلتج .. شكللج مختفية هالايام

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

التاجره ثعلبه لو تقدرين تراسليني ع الخاص بليز

واي حد يقدر يطرشلي اللينك مالها اكون شاكره

بنتظاركم

----------


## ارنوبه

اريد علاقات الشغابات الكميه 2

----------


## عالم المطبخ

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفرلي مناكير اسلاميه ؟

----------


## ارنوبه

اريد علاقات الشغابات

----------


## برنسـيـسة3

السلام عليكم 

بنات بغيت لي ساعة رجالية هدية وبشرط مع بطاقة ضمانه وكل شي

ابا الصور ويه السعر ضروري

اترياكم  :Frown:

----------


## laperrla

ابا الشدو المائي لكريولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااين او بن ناي 

بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرعه ؟؟؟

----------


## bntUAE

السلام عليكم ::

اريد باقة ورد وكيكه توصيل للبيت ... ضروري باسرع وقت

----------


## عروس-2010

مرحبا ^^

تاجراتنا .. ادور ع التاجره اللي تبيع زيت مريم

اذا ممكن التاجره تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته


خواتي.,,, عندي عزيمه,,,,, الاكل الرئيسي ترتب.......

بس الضيافه قبل العشا وعقب العشاء.....

اشياء منوعه يعني 6 اصناف

ابداااااعاااتكم يالخبيرات

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا شيل حلوة للطلعه
الخامه دجى الليل او اي خامه عدا الساري

السعر مايتعدى ال 150

----------


## ساجدة أزهري

بقيت تاجرة تبيع قلم الازكار , وكانت تبيع الواحد ب 1 درهم , اللي عندها تراسلني علي يمنع عرض الارقام عالعام
ارجو المراسله عبر الرسائل

----------


## نانوس الورديه

انا ابي قمصان نوم و تنكري و تنكري العروس
ياريت الي عندها طرشيلي رساله على الخاص 

مشكوررررات

----------


## eman987

مرحبا 
بنات بغيت فستان حلو حق عرس ولد خالتي ابيييه حلووو بليز الي عندها ترسلي الصوره والسعر

----------


## القلب الشجي

مرحبا بنااات بغيت حد من التاجرات تبيع قمصان نوم

----------


## angel2008

مرحبااااااااااااااا تاجراتنااا

بليز ابا فستان لعرس اخت العروووس يعني فخم و حلووو و سعره مب مبالغ فيه للبيع

----------


## ارنوبه

بغيت علاقه اشغابات ظروري

----------


## miss.floower

مراحب ياحلوات ..

لوسمحتن منيه إلي سوي كيك مع ورت وتقدر أطرشه لإي مكان ..
انا ابا اطرشه داخل الدوله ابا اسوي هالحركه لربيعتي ..
ابا اطرشلها ورد مع الكيك ..
وسويها لها مفاجأه ..
ياليت إلي تقدر اساعدني تراسلني ع الخاص .. الصور مع الاسعار ..
وسموحه ..

----------


## جالكسي 58

السلام عليكم 
بنات بغيت عطوره ....... تخبل ......... وبسعر معقققووول ............ضرررررررروري

----------


## جالكسي 58

مسااااااااااااء الخير 
بنات بغيت عطوره وبسعر معقول ...................... ضروري

----------


## وين الوفـى

بنات ابا اعرف عن زعفران

وما ابا يكون غالي يعني التوله في حدود100 ويكون له طعم ولون ورائحه

----------


## الثـريـا

اريد ملابس بيبي new born ابيض وعليه كشاكش وراقي ..للمناسبات
بارك الله بالجميع

----------


## majnooonk

بنات في وحده من التاجرات تبيع الديزاينات الي تنلبس مع العبايه السادة واشكالها مثل الاسويره تنلبس فوق العبايه السادة 



الي تعرفها بليييييييييييييييييييز تراسلني ع الخاص او ترسل اسم النيك نيم مالها ع الخاص 



والسموووووووووووووووووووووحه منكم .........

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

> التاجره ثعلبه لو تقدرين تراسليني ع الخاص بليز
> 
> واي حد يقدر يطرشلي اللينك مالها اكون شاكره
> 
> بنتظاركم

----------


## سميتك الغالي

ابى اسم التاجره اللي تسوي كيك ع شكل قصر
وشي بتوقيعها كيكه سياره حمره

----------


## فراشه_وردية

*ابا توقيييييييع بروفاشنال ... لبضااعتي .. بسعر لا يزيد عن 25 درهم 

ضروووري*

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ربيعتي تبغي رقم وحده تبيع قطع حرير مع الشيل..

----------


## ام القبيسي

ابا هالعلوج صارلي شهوووووووووو ادوره 

http://www.treasureislandsweets.co.u...lo_bubbly.html

----------


## دفوشة

> منو من التاجرات ومصممات المنتدى تقدر تفصلي نفس هالعباة بس بسعر حلوو وبقطعة تناسب الموديل
> 
> ولازم الموديل يضبط اتريا ردودكن

----------


## glbe

تاجرات المكياج ابى 


ايلاينر اسود
علبة ارواج تدرجات الوردي
مكياج مبرووك
مناكيير بهااي الالوان(العنابي \ الوردي\الاصفر\الاحمر)

طلب مستعجل للغـآيه~

----------


## reema2008

منو يبيع الاكلات المفرزنة مثل سمبوسة او اي شئ؟؟؟؟

----------


## غلا F

منو عندها ستاند الحلق الحجم الوسط او الكبير .. وسعره حلووو

----------


## mis-crochet

اريد المشقر الشفاف ضروري هالاسبوع....

تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## gulf-pearl

بغيت عبي

*بقصات جديده ميتكره*

مع الأسعار 

وإذا في إمكانية أجوفها عندها

----------


## سمسانه

*بغيت قطع قطن مع شيلة صفوة طقم

وقطع حرير مع شيلة شيفون

والالواااان فرفوشة يعني برتقالي فوشي تركواز الوان صيفية*

----------


## Mضوء القمرH

السلام عليكم 


ابا حد من التاجرات تسويلي فرش لسرير الام ابيض بس يكون فخم مب عنجاش يعني اباة دانتيل 

او طقم كامل

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

لو سمحتو ابا فستان بسيييط مافيه شغل وايد.. بس انه يكون عاااري ينلبس للزوج

بليز

ياليت تكون فيه فتحة على الطرف

----------


## مريوم الأموره

لوسمحتوا ياتاجرات بغيت أعواد السكر *وأعواد السكر بالزعفران

----------


## 3yoOon

منو تفصل مدس البيبي و شنطه البيبي بس .. 

يعني مابا طقم كامل بس هذول الاثنين .. والشنطه من الحجم الكبير تراسلني ضروري

----------


## أمواج قطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ساعدوني في البحث لو سمحتوا

أدور على طاسه من زجاج كانت معروضه عند وحده من التاجرات على هالمنتدى
بس للأسف صار لي فترة ادور عنها في المنتدى وما لقيتها

والطوس ( الطاسه) تكون منفردة وشفافة وعلى أشكال مربعة ودائرية وتستعمل للحلويات مثل الشيزكيك

الرجاء المساعدة للضرورة

----------


## هجير الشمس

اشحالكم عسولات

بنات بغيت كركم يميني حق الجسم

لاني ما اثق في العطارين فاتمنى محد يغشني ويقول ها اصلي وهو مناك اخرطي

ابي كميه وبسعر حلو 

تحياااتي،،،

----------


## ايديرا

مرحبا


بغيت كريم كيلي الاحمر الاصلي وكريم ايديال اللبناني


واذا مب متوفر ابي كريم او خلطة تبيض الاماكن الغامجة عندي ويكون رخيص ترى ميزانيتي ما تسمح


ارجو التواصل عالخاص



تحياتي

----------


## ms.blingy

حبيباتي 
ابي الحنةالسودة مال تنعيم الشعر اي وحده تقدر اتوفر لي تراسلني ع الخاص ..

----------


## احتاجك..

خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطري ف القيمات اللي شرا مال الاعراس
اللي تسو تراسلني ويفضل انها تكون من عيمان بليييييز لان وايد ف خاطري

----------


## القطوه1

هلا خواتي شخباركم 


الموضوع لخواتي تاجرات الدخون 

في تاجره اتبيع توزيعات من الدخون الحبه على 8 دراهم على ماظن 

الوصف 

حبة دخون وحده دائريه داخل علبة من الزجاج علبة المخمريه الصغيرونه تكون ملفوفه بكيس مخمل احمر 

وفيه كذا تغليف عندها 

الجيمه 

العلبة او حبة التوزيعه الوحده على 8 دراهم 

ياريت التاجره صاحبة الدخون تراسلني او اللي تعرفها من خواتي العضوات يدلوني عليها 

يزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## وأم ياس

هلا بنات 


ابغي وحده تطلب لي شي من لندن من اسواق هارودز اللي تقدر يعني عندها فيزا كارد وعنوان في لندن 

تكلمني ضرووووري 

 :Frown:

----------


## دلع القمر

الغاليات ابا اللي تبيع كاولين ابيض او طين ابيض 


او اللي تبيع منتجات مغربية 
وفي ماسك مال الطين الابيض ضروري

----------


## القلب الشجي

مرحب خواتي .. 

بغيت قمصان النووم .. 

يبيع من التاجرات !

----------


## فاطمه21

مين فيكم تعرف تاجرة الحلويات الشامية ضروري .

----------


## mis-crochet

ابغي المشقر الشفاف...

----------


## مادرينا

اريد بضاااااااااااااااااااعة بالجملة خواااتيه الي عندها لا تبخل علي

----------


## سمرو

خواتي التاجرات ..

بغيت حد يكتب لي أسامي ع الورد الطبيعي ..

ضروووووري فديتكم  :Frown:

----------


## دلع MS

خواتي بغيت الهيلاهوب الي ينلس مع القمصان النوم 
اممم الي تثبتينه مع المقيص النوم 

اتمنى فهمتوا علي ^ـ^

----------


## bent alzain

سلام عليكم 
شحالكم خواتي 
بغيت اشترى بالجمله مثل شنط الساعات واستاند الاساور ووالشغاب وساعات 

انتظر الرد يا الغالييين 

وباسير الامارات يوم الخميس انشاء اللله

----------


## ام ناصروحنين

الاخت اللي تبيع فساتين من تايلندوعارضتهم بتوقيعهاياريت تعطوني رابطهاعلى الخاص 

وموفجيييييييييييييين

----------


## لمسة دفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي ممكن تساعدوني بغيت جهاز الفوندو

اللي موجود عندها يا ريت تطرشلي اللنك على الخاص 

بليز ضروري 

مشكورات

----------


## الكلمة الطيبة

السلام عليكم

بغيت روابط المواضيع للتاجرات الي يبيعن شيل للبيت
يا ليت تساعدوني
دورت وما لقيت

----------


## MeskDxb

ادور اكياس او شنط صغار تقسم شنطه السفر واقدر احط كل شي بروحه يا ليت اللي عندها اطرشلي رابطتها...

----------


## فـزعة

صباااح الخيراات

حابة اشتري كواية البخار وتكون صغيرة مناسبة للسفر .. أرجو مراسلتني ع الخاص

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

ابا اخذ هديه لربيعتي وتطرشلي اياها 
في تاجرات يبيعن هدايا ويطرشنهن لاي مكان بليييييز ابا مساعده من التاجرات 
في تاجره اذكرها تطرش ورد لاي مكان

----------


## عن الصدعه

هلا خواتي 

منو من العضوات اللي يصممون البومات يهال ويا سيدي

ما اذكر نكها .. ارجوكم خبرووني 

ولو اتراسلني عالخاااص

----------


## عالم المطبخ

هلا الغاليات 

امنوه منكن تقدر اتوفرلي رحله بحريه ؟

----------


## العهود111

*السلام عليكم 
من عندها شرايط حلوة للشعر واكسسوارات ناعمة وخفيفة للرقبة واليدين والريول 
رجاااااااء عااااااااااجل ^^*

----------


## غلا F

حلوات منو تقدر توقر لي جلابيات او اي موديل ينفع للعيد بس يكون حلو وراقى ...بس رجااااااااااء السعر يكون في حدود 500 وتحت .. اكثر من جي ما اقدر .. والسموحه

----------


## شـمـوخ

يا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي زيت الحشيش للشعر ..
يطول ويكثف ويوقف التساقط بس الاصلي 

اللي تبيعه بليز تراسلني

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

بغيت 45 سجادة جيب الماركات
ابغيه ديور ازرق
في تاجره جوجو تبيعه ب4 دراهم لكن بالبريد والدفع تحويل انا ابغي دفع سلم واستلم
اللي عندها او تعرف حد عنده تراسلني

----------


## bellegirl

* أبـغـى بوكســـات لتوزيعات الكب كيك*

----------


## ام غـلا

اريد اشتري من احد المنتديات الاجنبية بس ما اعرف منو بيساعدني ؟؟؟

----------


## أم مطر

السلام عليكم 

بنات .. بغيت مانيكان ابيض ضروري .... والسعر من 200 ونازل

مثل اللي فالصوره تقريبا قطن ابيض مع قاعده خشب .. عشان يتحمل الفساتين الثجيله 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## mnasi

مرحباااا

اشحالكم؟؟

لو سمحتوا خواتي ابي مفاارش للتسريحة والكمديناا حلوة


والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

مرحب

شحالكم ؟

منو توفر لي هذا ؟ اانا سمعت بامريكا بس ماشي وقت للطلب ... منو عندها ؟او تتاجر فيه ؟




و




و

والصوره الثالثه بهالموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=387042

^^

بليز بنات خبروني وين شفتوهم ؟ البنت تقول بامريكا ومادري لو هني موجود والالا


اسم البنج dermoplast

والقطن Hygienic Cleansing Pads

والكوتكس Med**** Deluxe Warm Pad




تكفون

----------


## *بنت العزبة*

السلام عليكم خواتي

ابي سكني جينز جميع الالوان وبسعر معقول..وتكون خامته زينه
وقياسه من 36 لي 37 يعني 16 او18..
l or xl
انتظر ردكم مشكورين

----------


## نجمة اسهيل22

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات وخاصه تاجرات دبي.... الغاليات ممكن توفر اليه بودرة كنيبو الاصليه ..؟
البودره وقفت من العين وابوظبي ويقولون احتمال كبير موجوده فدبي ...ارجووووكن محتاجتنها ضرووووووري

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكن حد يعرف عن زفات المدينه للعرايس

----------


## ام سالم

سلمكن الله بغيب معاليق الثياب الصغيره مال التوزيعات 


انا ابا المعلاق بس الثياب انا اسويها من الكروشية

----------


## وصووفه

الغاليات ابغي سلة عطور حاوه 
كانت وحده عارضتنهم ع 200درهم ووفوووووق 
واشكالهم حلووووووه
ابليييز ابسرعه

----------


## ilqa6wa

أنا بعد ابا من هالمعاليق الصغار حق التوزيعات

----------


## جالكسي 58

:Salam Allah: 
بنات بغيت حق خواتي جلابيات ........عمر 10+8+7 للعيد ... بليز بنات

----------


## اميرة ^^

*السلام عليكم ، خوآتي بغيت قطع قطن مع شيلهن ويكونون حلوآآآت وبسعر حلوو . \*

----------


## جالكسي 58

:Salam Allah: 
بنات بغيت ادوات المناكير والبداكير مع الدواء دخيلكم .......... اباضروري ...........

----------


## ام رآشد

خوااتي التاجرات اللي يفصلوون مفارش للنفااس
ياليت اطرشولي روابط مواضيعكم على الخااص ضرووووري  :Smile:

----------


## مــــريومه

أريد شيل الصفوه السادة...

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ساعدوني

تعبت وانا ادور

ابغي مكياج ماركة جريماس

ابغي مندوبه تعرف بالالوان المناسبه

----------


## @عيون عليا@

بنات بغيت شاي بايوجي اعتقد اسمه جي في وحده تبيعه فالمنتدى ممكن تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا اورق جدران بس مش النوعية الصينية
ابا نفس اللي ينعرض في (cetrus TV) اضني جي كتابتها 

وابا الوانها قوية مش الوان فاتحة^^

----------


## روح الشامسي

اريد قطاعة دونات

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

هلاااااااااااااااااااااااا والله بنات و سيدات و حريماااات 

بكوووووووووون عروووووووس و اريييييييييد اكوووووووووووون سورية و شي مضمون من دون مشاااكل بليييز
يعني اريد الق للللللللللللللق من البياااااااااااااااااااض بشرة والجسم و اريد اكون احلي عروووووس بالعالم ههههه 
اريد شي مضمممممممممون

----------


## NARRY

*
ولابتوب مايتعدى ال 1000 درهم ومافي اي عيب*

----------


## خلايا

ممكن أعرف منو التاجره الي تبيع حلويات على شكل مضله
أو عين ....أو مصاصات

----------


## cloud

بنــــــــــــــــــــــــات منو منكن تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع الجهاز اللي يقرا قرآن اللي شكله مثل غرشة ماي الواحه وغيرها اللي تنحط على ثلاجة الماي الحار والبارد بالمجلوب او منو يعرف رابط الموضوع؟؟

بلييييز اباه ضروري

----------


## عيون حياتوه

شاااي بردقوش من يقدر يوفرله لي يا حلواااااااات


في منه على شكل علاقات شاي بردقوش نفس علاقات الليبتون


وفي منه ورق 


بناااااات بليز ابي الاصلي

----------


## ام شوااخ

أبغي جهآز الكب كييك 

منو تقدر توفرلي

----------


## أم ود!د

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شايفة من فترة موضوع لتاجره
> 
> أتبيع لوح للبيت بأحجام مختلفه
> 
> يعني اللوحه الوحده مجزئة عدة اجزاء
> 
> وما اعرف منو هالتاجره
> ...

----------


## عـيـشي بـلادي

ادور كتب طبخ مترجمة للفلبيني

----------


## أم امون

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بغيت 50 حبه سجادة جيب الماركات
ابغيه ديور بني
في تاجره جوجو تبيعه ب4 دراهم لكن بالبريد والدفع تحويل انا ابغي دفع سلم واستلم
اللي عندها او تعرف حد عنده تراسلني

----------


## mnasi

بنااات منو بوفر لي عدسااات ماينس 1 للنظر" طبيه" بس ملونه

----------


## غموووض KSA

ابي العاب تعليميه للاطفال من حروف ابجديه واعداد وسلوكيات بلييييييييييييييز ابي احد يوفرها لي خلال هالشهر وبسعر معقول وابيها باللغه العربيه بلييييييييييييز لاني بسافر قريب ساعدوني

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى فستان حمل للمناسبات بسعر حلو يعني تحت 1000 اوكيه....وابى عباة حوامل حلوة بقصات يديده وبدون اللوان معنقشه...ترى لاعت جبدي من اللي يطرش لي عالخاص ....ابى شي ذووووق ورااااقي.

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى كلللللل شي لتجهيزات البيبي من لبسات له وقماطات والمنز والسله وغيييييييره باسعار حلوة والاغراض متوفره تكون في البلاد ....وابى بعد تجهيزات للأم من اللبس والسليبر وغييييره
ياليت يردون علي التاجرات اللي اسعارهن معقوووله وفي متناول الجميع ...لأن اكثر اللي يراسلوني اسعارهم في بالاااااالااااااف .....وانا التجهيزات اللي اريدها تكون بسيطه وعمليه ومن دون دانتيلات وكراركش وتزززين زايد عن اللزوم .....اعيد واكرر ...اريد تجهيزات كامله للبيبي والام قطنيه وعمليه وبسييييييييييييطه.وسعر معقووووول

----------


## PINK ! HEART

بغيت مناكير اسلامي نفس هنوعيه تقريبا وتبناع كل حبه لوحدها يعني اختار الالوان الي اباها مب اخذ ربع الكرتون ولا نصه

----------


## glbe

تاجرات العود بالمسك ابى عود بالمسك بس شغل مرتب..)

----------


## alnaifah

هلا خواتي انا اريد عدسة العيون السودة كامل اللي يسمونها عدسة دوللي او اللعبة بسرررررررررررررعة

----------


## نجمة المحبة

ابغي قوالب بلاستيكيه حق الحلوياات وحق الكيب بعد 

يالي الي عندها تلاسلني خاص

----------


## sara311

ابا المكينه الصغيره الي اتسوي رغوه حق النسكافيه و الكباتشينو او اي مشكروب حااار

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات بلييز
منو تقدر اتوفرلي كوايه البخار للملابس وبسعر مناااسب ومع الصور بليييز

تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## عيون الشمس

ابا بوكسات الكيك المربعة او الدائرية باسعار معقولة

----------


## أم أريج

مين التاجرة الي تبيع الميني عقال 

يا ريت تراسلني للضرورة

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> بنــــــــــــــــــــــــات منو منكن تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع الجهاز اللي يقرا قرآن اللي شكله مثل غرشة ماي الواحه وغيرها اللي تنحط على ثلاجة الماي الحار والبارد بالمجلوب او منو يعرف رابط الموضوع؟؟
> 
> بلييييز اباه ضروري


انا بعد ابغيه

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بغيت 50 حبه سجادة جيب الماركات
ابغيه ديور أزرق
في تاجره جوجو تبيعه ب4 دراهم لكن بالبريد والدفع تحويل وأقل كميه 100 انا ابغي دفع سلم واستلم
اللي عندها او تعرف حد عنده تراسلني

----------


## نجمة المحبة

> بنــــــــــــــــــــــــات منو منكن تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع الجهاز اللي يقرا قرآن اللي شكله مثل غرشة ماي الواحه وغيرها اللي تنحط على ثلاجة الماي الحار والبارد بالمجلوب او منو يعرف رابط الموضوع؟؟
> 
> بلييييز اباه ضروري


اناا بعد الي تعرف تقولي 


ابغي زعفران اوكي

----------


## أم مطر

السلام عليكم 

بنات .. بغيت مانيكان ابيض ضروري .... والسعر من 200 ونازل

مثل اللي فالصوره تقريبا قطن ابيض مع قاعده خشب .. عشان يتحمل الفساتين الثجيله 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عروس-2010

اريد التاجره اللي توصل ورد لاي مكان في العالم

----------


## عسل وردي

السلام عليكم

ابا وحده تعطيني دورات لعمل البخور والمخلطات واللوشنات

بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

تاجرات الانجري راسلني بليز

----------


## قلب حي

http://upload.uaewomen.net/uploads/i...07ae4a066c.jpg
منو ممكن توفر لي من هالبجامه بالضبط

----------


## غرور الكادي

السلام عليكم

مافي تاجرة تبيع صنادل رجالية أصلية

أول نعول بو صبع

----------


## &ولاشي&

مرحبا
بغيا لبعضوة اللي تسوي بطاقات أعراس وزفات بسعر معقول

----------


## نبعة الريحان

السلام عليكم

حبيباتي

بغيت دفتر فواتير بس ابا فيه شعاري وبياناتي العدد 2 فقط بعضهم يشرطون 15 انا مابا هالعدد حاليا

وشي اخت كانت تبيع اكياس الوانهم حلوة ساده فوشي وازرق

وابا شريطه عليها شعاري

يلا خواتي همتكم ^_^

----------


## دريمه

فيه تاجره تبيع بجامات رجاليه طقم للاب وابنه
ممكن اتراسلني التاجره لاني ناسيه اسمها

----------


## نجمة المحبة

منو تبيع المكاييل البلاستيكيه 

فيه وحده شفت لها موضوع بس مدري وينه 

الي عندها مكايل نقايس فيهم المثادير تراسلني بس ابغيهم بلاستيكيه مو حديد 

دمتن بخير

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> السلام عليكم
> 
> حبيباتي
> 
> بغيت دفتر فواتير بس ابا فيه شعاري وبياناتي العدد 2 فقط بعضهم يشرطون 15 انا مابا هالعدد حاليا
> 
> وشي اخت كانت تبيع اكياس الوانهم حلوة ساده فوشي وازرق
> 
> وابا شريطه عليها شعاري
> ...



انا بعد أبغي نفس الطلب بس بسعر معقوووووووووووووووووووووول
ابغي دفتر فواتير فيه أسمي عدد 5 وأبغي أكياس اللون الفوشي سادة أحجام بالاضافه لشرايط فيها أسمي و بروشور منتجاتي

----------


## نجمة المحبة

الي تبيع ملابس الانجري او التنكري

تراسلني

----------


## waza

السلام عليكم 

في وحدة في النتدى تبيع قمصان سوبر مان بس ماقدرت احصلها 
لو سمحتوا اللي تغرف اسم البائعه يقولي 

شكرا

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

منو تقدر توفر لي اللبان الظفاري الاصلي منووووووووووووووووو يا حلوات .؟

----------


## باربي

> اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية


 
نفس الطلب فديتكن

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور اصليه

----------


## Fashion

بنااااااااااات ابا قميص ليلة الدخله الي عندها للبيع اتراويني 

و 

بغيت ام عبدلله

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> السلام عليكم
> 
> حبيباتي
> 
> بغيت دفتر فواتير بس ابا فيه شعاري وبياناتي العدد 2 فقط بعضهم يشرطون 15 انا مابا هالعدد حاليا
> 
> وشي اخت كانت تبيع اكياس الوانهم حلوة ساده فوشي وازرق
> 
> وابا شريطه عليها شعاري
> ...



نفس طلب الأجيآس  :Smile:

----------


## باربي

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااا 

فديتكن اللي تروم توفرلي قطع حرير مع شيلهن 

انتظر رسايلكن الطيبه

----------


## Om Nour

السلام عليكم

اخت كانت تبيع اكياس الوانهم حلوة ساده واذا امكن يكون عليها مطبوع الاسم يكون افضل

وابا شريطه عليها اسمي وعلب اذا اكن وبأسعار معقولة

----------


## خـ القمر ـد

*خواتي ابي وحده اتسويلي توزيعات مال الاعرااس بس تكون حلو وغريبه بنفس الوقت...*

----------


## ونة

اذكر في عضوه تيب اي بضاعه من امريكا لنا على حسب طلبنا ..

ابا اعرف منو هالعضوه

----------


## m.dxb88

ابغي عبي قصات وموديلات راقيه مابي تكون دفشه بحدوود 400 او 300

----------


## هند0

ابغي قمصان نوم

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر تشترلي من موقع ؟؟؟ ويكون الدفع كامل سلم استلم ..

----------


## ام نهيان22

السلام عليكم 
ابا موديلات هنديه او جلابيات راقيه وتنفع لمناسبات او حتي فراشه عادي او حتى فستان
ويكون سعرها معقول يعني بحدود 500 
واذا في ايجار مب مشكله 
اختكم ام نهيان22

----------


## سيدة الوروود

اذكر في تاجره تبيع تصاميم للفلل والبيوت على سي دي.. ممكن تتواصل معاي ع الخاص او اي وحده تعرفها تخبرني عنها

وشكرا

----------


## راعية الشوق

من التاجره الي تبيع حامل المكانس
وبأقل سعر ^^

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى فستان حمل للمناسبات بسعر حلو يعني تحت 1000 اوكيه....وابى عباة حوامل حلوة بقصات يديده وبدون اللوان معنقشه...ترى لاعت جبدي من اللي يطرش لي عالخاص ....ابى شي ذووووق ورااااقي.

----------


## هند0

> ابغي قمصان نوم

----------


## الريف اليماني

مطلـوب فستآتين سهره لـ مآيكل ولآ آمآتو للبيع ..

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> ابا هالأدوات ضروووووري تستعمل للف الاوراق


انا بعد ابى نفس الطلب

----------


## ilqa6wa

كنت شايفة عضوة تبيع هالمانيكانات بلييييييييييييييز
تطرشلي على الخاص ضروري  :Smile:

----------


## الامل القريب

اريد رقم ميمية اللي تبيع جلابيات في العين

----------


## عروس-2010

مرحبا ياحلوات .. حبيباتي ممكن تعطوني رابط العضوه اللي توقيعها فيه صورة نعال زنوبه وردي وشباصته ( مال بنوتات)

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> ابا حد يوفرلي هالجوارب ضروري عليها نقش الحنا 
> 
> وهاي الصور
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا ابغي نفس الطلب

----------


## silent lover

بناااااااااات منوو من التاجرات توفر المشد الاندونيــــــــسي أباااااااااااااااااه ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## ندى المطر

حبيبااااااتي 
ظروووووووووووري أبي نعله وبوت

من اللي تبيع من أمريكا والله ما حصل سايزاتي كبيره بس لا تقولون دبووه أنا ضعيفوونه

واللي عندها أطرش لي على الخاص أوك

محتااااااااااااااااااااااايه لهم 

ردوووو علي حتى لو تعرفون منوو هي

----------


## mnasi

مرحبااااا

بناااات منو تقدر توفر لي مسك العروووسه الاصلي وبسعر حلوو

----------


## واحة امل

منو تبيع فلاش كيت كات ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## akka

حبوباتي ............أبي مانيكان لملابس الأطفال ..................اللي متوفر عندها تراسلني عالخاص ..........شكرا

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى فستان حمل للمناسبات بسعر حلو يعني تحت 1000 اوكيه....وابى عباة حوامل حلوة بقصات يديده وبدون اللوان معنقشه...ترى لاعت جبدي من اللي يطرش لي عالخاص ....ابى شي ذووووق ورااااقي.

----------


## fifi_girl

عزيزاتي بغيت كــواية لـشعر 

الي يسمونها الــ iron ولها مسمى ثاني السيراميك ولا السراميك  :Big Grin:  تكون ميني صغيرة تنحط فالشنطة و حق السفر :Smile:

----------


## سيدة الوروود

اذكر في تاجره تبيع تصاميم للفلل والبيوت على سي دي.. ممكن تتواصل معاي ع الخاص او اي وحده تعرفها تخبرني عنها

وشكرا

ضروري يا بنات

----------


## MOON_AD

طلب مستعجل 

*اريدحد يسويلي بزنس كارد بس باسرع وقت*

----------


## لمسات هادئه

حبوووبات منو بتووفر لي دخووووون ريحته حلوووووه وتمسك الثياااب والكبت خااطري بدخون ريحته حلوووووووووووووه واسعره معقووووووول ^^

----------


## ام عفـراء

عزيزاتي بغيت كــواية لـشعر 

الي يسمونها الــ iron ولها مسمى ثاني السيراميك ولا السراميك تكون ميني صغيرة تنحط فالشنطة و حق السفر


انا بعد نفس الطلب

----------


## وين انت ؟

الحلوات اللي يسووون تواقيــع تجارية 

ياريت يطرشولي شغل من تصميمهن عسب اختار اللي تسويلي توقيع تجاري حلووو

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابا الشنط اللي تكون طويله % بنوتيه ..اللي توصل لحد الركب تقريبا

----------


## OM DOMH

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مرحبا بناااااااات



ممكن يا خواااتي الي تعرف في المنتدى تاجره اتأجر مجوهرات اترااااسلني أريده ضروري...
وجزااااكم الله ألف خير....

----------


## shajan

تاجرات ملابس اللانجري والتنكري راسلوني علي الخاص

----------


## وين انت ؟

> الحلوات اللي يسووون تواقيــع تجارية 
> 
> ياريت يطرشولي شغل من تصميمهن عسب اختار اللي تسويلي توقيع تجاري حلووو

----------


## أم هداوي

تاااااااااااااجراااااااااااااات منو تقدر توفرلي عدسات الدانتيييييل .... 
أبغي اللون الرمادي .. الجراي ... 
بسعر مناسب ..

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

السلام عليكم..............

خواتي بغيت بوك فندي الحجم الكبير.....ياريت تراسلوني ع الخاص.....

ومنوه تقدر توفرلي ...لبس نادي برشلونه رجالي ونسائي

----------


## miss.vip.

بغيت تاجره اللي اسوي شنط لابتوب..شغل يدوي....

ضروووري عاااجل

----------


## جبروت امراه

بغيت صنادل مريحه بكعب وسط

----------


## بنت البدو *_^

هلا الغلا
أبغي المشد الاندونسي و ستيان السلكون يعني وحدة اتبيعهم مع بعض اتوصلي اياهم 

وشكراا

----------


## حبك عنواني

خاطري يبيعون اشياء حق تغليف وهاسوالف واشكال حلوه مب موجوده فسوق مثل صناديق غريبه خرز وداتيلات غريبه وحلوه وتكون باقل لاسعار من سوق وشكر على موضوع

----------


## روحـه

أريد لانجري

بلييييييييز

أبا صور واضحه

يمنع عرض الايميل عالعام

بليييييييز فانتظاركن فأسرع وقت

----------


## الريف اليماني

مطــلووب

فسآتين سهره مآيكل ولآ آمآتو للبيع !

----------


## نجمة المحبة

تاااااااااااااااااااااااجرات الانجري بليز ابغيكن تراسلني خااااص

----------


## الهنوف1

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع نفس الآله دائرية الشكل لونها ابيض... تشل الشعر ...ومعاها لوشن أو زيت لتقليل نمو الشعر ..؟؟؟..

----------


## M!ss Cute

تاجرات اللانجري بليز ابا قمصان نوم تنكريه وستايلات حلوة مقاسات ما تكون كبيرة يعني تنلبس سمول

----------


## مها الصغيرة

الغاليات لو ما عليكم امر ابى وحده تقدر توفري لي يزاها الله الف خير 
الضاغط الفرنسي والاندونوسي او الصيني 
ومشكورات الغاليات مقدما

----------


## مها الصغيرة

> منو تبيع فلاش كيت كات ضرووووووووووووووووووووووري


انا بعد ابى منه هالفلاش

----------

